# Disperato. Ho scoperto che la mia compagna mi "tradisce" e non so come affrontarla



## Ataru (8 Aprile 2014)

*Disperato. Ho scoperto che la mia compagna mi "tradisce" e non so come affrontarla*

Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.

Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.

Scopro che si sente con un tipo con cui è stata anni fa. Un tipo di cui sapevo, ma che credevo (o mi illudevo) fosse sparito dalla sua vita nel momento che ci ero entrato io. Scopro che da anni intrattiene, tra alti e bassi credo, un rapporto epistolare con lui che sfocia nell'erotismo. Scopro che si sente molto attratta da lui, nonostante cerchi di tenere una certa distanza per evitare di farsi coinvolgere troppo, ma è un sforzo che fa. Lui non perde occasione, nonostante dica di essere un amico e di rispettarla, per stuzzicarla, facendo leva sulla sua debolezza.

Una domanda che rivolgo a chi magari si è trovato nella sua situazione è se sia possibile che lei provi questa forte attrazione per lui e allo stesso tempo ami me. Me lo chiedo perché io SENTO che mi ama, ma allo stesso tempo non mi spiego come sia possibile che debba lottare contro il suo desiderio per lui per non farsi travolgere. E' una così brava bugiarda? Preciso che non si tratta, secondo me, di una semplice attrazione fisica dal momento che non si vedono da anni e non hanno mai consumato da quando sta con me. E avrebbero avuto mille occasioni per farlo. Questo l'ho capito dalle loro chat. Ecco, se qualcuna che ha vissuto una cosa simile potesse spiegarmi cosa ha in testa lei, sarebbe gradito.

Ora, io l'amo da morire e non voglio perderla. Allo stesso tempo non la voglio "a tutti i costi". Non voglio che lei stia con me e si senta prigioniera di quanto abbiamo costruito assieme. Abbiamo due figli, uno di 5 anni e l'altro di pochi mesi. Abbiamo una casa. La nostra routine. La nostra vita gira bene. Mi rendo conto che se decidesse di troncare sarebbe in primo luogo una sofferenza per tutti e in secondo luogo un gran casino anche dal lato pratico. Quindi capisco che per lei non sia un'opzione molto praticabile quella di lasciarmi, nel caso non mi amasse più. Soliti discorsi, no? Ho una famiglia felice, un compagno amorevole e presente e che mi desidera ancora tanto (anche carino, via  ) e che è un padre meraviglioso. Stiamo bene. Perché buttare via tutto questo? Razionalmente sarebbe da folli, no?

Ho perso la speranza che lei possa prendere il coraggio di parlarmene. Vorrei parlarle, ma non posso dirle che ho violato la sua privacy per scoprire il suo tradimento. E' una donna che, giustamente, ritiene una simile violazione una mancanza di rispetto e fiducia imperdonabili. Voi che la pensate come lei (e come me) sulla privacy, come la prendereste, nella consapevolezza che la vostra mancanza (il tradimento) non sarebbe certo meno grave? Distruggerebbe ogni stima che lei ha nei miei confronti se le confessassi di averla spiata? O il senso di colpa per quello che ha fatto lei sarebbe superiore ad ogni indignazione per quello che ho fatto io?

Certo, la metterei con le spalle al muro, ma a che prezzo? Temo che potrebbe alzare la guardia pur continuando a sentirsi con lui e io non avrei più modo di sapere la verità. E vivrei sempre col dubbio. Inutile dire che la fiducia cieca che ho riposto in lei in tutti questi anni è venuta un po' meno.

Credo che la cosa giusta da fare sarebbe parlarle con il cuore in mano, dicendole che l'amo ma che non posso più sopportare questa situazione che mi fa soffrire. Ad essere onesto, temo che mi ammalerò se continuo così. Vorrei dirle che so di lui e che credo che lei debba chiarire a se stessa cosa vuole, che non credo di meritare tutto questo. Vorrei dirle che forse dobbiamo allontanarci un po', prenderci una pausa. Che vada da lui, che ci vada pure a letto. Che viva questo suo istinto che la spinge forte verso di lui e capisca cosa vuole. E poi torni con una risposta. A se stessa prima di tutto, poi a me e ai suoi figli. Forse capirà che credeva di amarmi ancora, ma che in realtà non mi ama più. E allora sia quel che sia. Organizziamoci per cercare di rendere la cosa più soft possibile per i bambini e per noi. Sarei disposto a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto per dare ai miei bimbi una parvenza di normalità. Perché non debbano chiedere alla mamma, alla sera a cena o al mattino appena alzati: "Dov'è papà?". Mi scendono le lacrime in questo momento...

Non so come fare. Non so cosa fare. Penso ai miei bimbi e penso che la cosa più importante per me sia proteggerli, quindi mi sto dicendo che devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco. Ingoiare tanta m. e far finta di niente. Soffrire io per proteggere loro e farli crescere in un ambiente familiare sereno e felice. Perché quando stiamo assieme stiamo bene. Non c'è tensione. Io sono felice quando sto con lei e riesco a non pensare all'altro. Non più di tanto, almeno. E i bimbi sono sereni e felici.

Ma penso anche ad un estremo gesto di amore nei confronti di lei che è la mia vita. Lasciarla andare, come dicevo sopra. Essere io a toglierle quei limiti, quelle catene che la costringono a lottare con i suoi desideri. Vai Amore mio, cerca la tua strada per la felicità. Spero sia con me, ma se non lo fosse, sii felice altrove.

Io non voglio essere un ostacolo alla sua felicità. Io so di amarla infinitamente, ma forse l'amore non basta. So per certo che lei mi vuole bene. Non so più se mi ama perché, per come sono fatto io, fatico a comprendere come le due cose (l'amore per il compagno e l'attrazione fisica e mentale, soprattutto, per un altro) possano convivere. Eppure SENTO che mi ama. Forse le mie sensazioni sono sbagliate.

Scusate il lungo sfogo.

Aiutatemi a capire.

Grazie.

Ataru


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

fai che sia lei a farlo per prima... ti prendi un nuovo numero, e inizi a bombardare il tuo cellulare di sms... nessuna donna resisterebbe alla tentazione di controllartelo. Quando ti presenterà il conto... prima ti incazzerai e le chiederai perchè ha violato la tua privacy, poi le farai vedere la tua nuova simm e poi le parlerai dei messaggi che hai scoperto sul suo telefonino :smile:


----------



## Ataru (8 Aprile 2014)

Grazie per il suggerimento. Potrebbe anche essere un'idea, ma non penso la metterò in pratica.

Per chiarezza, non ho scoperto niente sul suo telefonino (e abbastanza furba da cancellare telefonate e messaggi), però ho modo di leggere le sue chat.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fai che sia lei a farlo per prima... ti prendi un nuovo numero, e inizi a bombardare il tuo cellulare di sms... nessuna donna resisterebbe alla tentazione di controllartelo. Quando ti presenterà il conto... prima ti incazzerai e le chiederai perchè ha violato la tua privacy, poi le farai vedere la tua nuova simm e poi le parlerai dei messaggi che hai scoperto sul suo telefonino :smile:


Ammazza diabolico :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza diabolico :mrgreen:


Quando un problema apparentemente non ha soluzione, bisogna sempre rovesciare la prospettiva :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quando un problema apparentemente non ha soluzione, bisogna sempre rovesciare la prospettiva :smile:


Lo bloggo.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## biancoenero (8 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie per il suggerimento. Potrebbe anche essere un'idea, ma non penso la metterò in pratica.
> 
> Per chiarezza, non ho scoperto niente sul suo telefonino (e abbastanza furba da cancellare telefonate e messaggi), però ho modo di leggere le sue chat.


Anch'io sono abbastanza furba da cancellare ogni minima prova,messaggi,chiamate,chat ma una distrazione puo'accadere,come è successo per tua moglie.Se mio marito lo scoprisse?Non lo so,non mi sono mai chiesta come potrebbe reagire e non so dirti neanche io cosa vorrei che facesse..mi giustificherei,questo si,con tante bugie,perchè no,ma poi dipende da ognuno di noi credere o no a cio' che vediamo


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fai che sia lei a farlo per prima... ti prendi un nuovo numero, e inizi a bombardare il tuo cellulare di sms... nessuna donna resisterebbe alla tentazione di controllartelo. Quando ti presenterà il conto... prima ti incazzerai e le chiederai perchè ha violato la tua privacy, poi le farai vedere la tua nuova simm e poi le parlerai dei messaggi che hai scoperto sul suo telefonino :smile:





Nobody ha detto:


> Quando un problema apparentemente non ha soluzione, bisogna sempre rovesciare la prospettiva :smile:


...inquietante... :scared:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo bloggo.:up::up::up::up:


addirittura  conte, mi confonde


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...inquietante... :scared:


ahahahahahah ma no, anzi è divertente... si può applicare a mille situazioni, e funziona davvero :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Scopro che si sente con un tipo con cui è stata anni fa. Un tipo di cui sapevo, ma che credevo (o mi illudevo) fosse sparito dalla sua vita nel momento che ci ero entrato io. Scopro che da anni intrattiene, tra alti e bassi credo, un rapporto epistolare con lui che sfocia nell'erotismo. Scopro che si sente molto attratta da lui, nonostante cerchi di tenere una certa distanza per evitare di farsi coinvolgere troppo, ma è un sforzo che fa. Lui non perde occasione, nonostante dica di essere un amico e di rispettarla, per stuzzicarla, facendo leva sulla sua debolezza.
> 
> Una domanda che rivolgo a chi magari si è trovato nella sua situazione è se sia possibile che lei provi questa forte attrazione per lui e allo stesso tempo ami me.
> 
> ...


Ascolta ho sintetizzato quello che mi ha colpito.
Fatto uno: tu hai capito che oltre a te per lei è stata sempre importante anche questa altra persona.

Fregatene adesso di parlare di amore e di sentimenti.
Concentrati sul fatto che lei sta dove sta anche perchè ha impegni presi e delle responsabilità.

La porti fuori a cena, e le parli francamente.
Le dici: Senti ho scoperto sta roba qui, e ho deciso che non mi sta bene, ora ci prendiamo sei mesi ognun per sè.
E vediamo come va.

Poi parliamo.

Adesso fregatene, se ti ama o meno: ti fai male e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quando un problema apparentemente non ha soluzione, bisogna sempre rovesciare la prospettiva :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quando un problema apparentemente non ha soluzione, bisogna sempre rovesciare la prospettiva :smile:


Ogni soluzione ha un problema ?


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2014)

ma questo tizio vive vicino a voi? è facilmente raggiungibile anche dal vivo?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> addirittura  conte, mi confonde


Ma no se vai a vedere il mio blog palazzo pinceton contiene tutti i post che mi hanno colpito no?
E' la mia sintesi personale del forum...

( tutto il resto cosa vuoi...son folks...)


----------



## Eratò (8 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.
> 
> Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.
> 
> ...



Ciao Ataru.Mi dispiace molto per quello che
stai vivendo...Anch'io ho scoperto tutto violando
la privacy di mio marito (ma nel caso mio il tradimento
era molto piu che epistolare!) anch'io ho 2 figli
a cui non ho voluto togliere il padre...Gliel'ho detto
subito fregandomene della sua risposta sulla privacy.
Lui di fronte alla scoperta rimase paralizzato e basito. 
Non se l'aspettava.Penso che la stessa reazione avrebbe
anche la tua compagna.S' arrampicchera sugli specchi
per essere stata beccata ma poi avrete l'occasione di
chiarirvi e tu uscirai da questo stato di sofferenza muta.
Devi parlare con lei perché i tuoi figli hanno diritto
a un padre sereno e non triste dentro.E poi l'hai detto
anche tu:sara quel che sara:abbraccio:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah ma no, anzi è divertente... si può applicare a mille situazioni, e funziona davvero :smile:


Tipo i detersivi che vanno bene per tutte le superfici? O la taglia unica delle calze?  
No, le calze, no... io c'ho 'na sleppa de piede e a me non me stanno mai le taglie uniche... 

Benvenuto Atarau, :smile:
la cosa migliore, secondo me, è affrontare tua moglie a viso aperto.
Quoto chedire. :smile:


----------



## @lex (8 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Anch'io sono abbastanza furba da cancellare ogni minima prova,messaggi,chiamate,chat ma una distrazione puo'accadere,come è successo per tua moglie.Se mio marito lo scoprisse?Non lo so,non mi sono mai chiesta come potrebbe reagire e non so dirti neanche io cosa vorrei che facesse..mi giustificherei,questo si,con tante bugie,perchè no,ma poi dipende da ognuno di noi credere o no a cio' che vediamo


ammappela!! che t'ha fatto tuo marito?


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

prima di andare a vedere, scrivi che sei stato spinto da sospetti. 
Potresti iniziare da lì e vedere cosa dice ... 
Forse, hai interpretato molto più di quello che è ... 
Ascoltala ... per iniziare ... 


Te lo auguro ... 
E nonostante, benvenuto ... 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni soluzione ha un problema ?


bella lì... si :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tipo i detersivi che vanno bene per tutte le superfici? O la taglia unica delle calze?
> No, le calze, no... io c'ho 'na sleppa de piede e a me non me stanno mai le taglie uniche...
> 
> Benvenuto Atarau, :smile:
> ...


da ciò che ha scritto... lo massacra :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> da ciò che ha scritto... lo massacra :smile:


Ehm...ehm...
Forse hai ragione...ehm...

Però...permettimi di dirti una cosa...

Il quadro antico mi ha sempre detto che sono stato gentile con lei, non perchè l'amassi alla follia, ma solo perchè temevo di perderla.
Superata quella paura mi sono lanciato, nel mio me stesso, che è la cafonaggine e la maleducazione all'ennesima potenza...

Però il quadro antico dice...almeno ora si sa che cosa pensi per davvero.


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> da ciò che ha scritto... lo massacra :smile:


Ognuno si deve prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.
> 
> Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.
> 
> ...


Ataru, la tua paura è che la donna che ami e che senti che ti ama ti menta, ed è una paura dettata proprio dall'amore che dichiari. Ma ti domando: Questa tua paura è  giustificata da qualche segnale nella vostra vita, indipendentemente dalle chat con l'ex, uche non vuoi vedere? Se non vedi, non senti, non avverti segnali di distacco da parte di lei, non cedere a questa tua paura, che non ha reale fondamento. Un ex è un ex. Questo significa sia che è il passato, sia che un passato c'è stato e non si dimentica. La parte del geloso non giova mai a nessuno, non c'è nulla che faccia perdere potere seduttivo quanto una manifestazione di gelosia. Ti consiglierei di stupirla con qualche effetto speciale, come una sorpresa bella del tutto inaspettata. Insomma: comincia a riconquistarla, se mai ce ne sia bisogno, come donna e non come moglie, a prescindere dal fantasma dell'ex. Occupale i pensieri, non farti dare per scontato.


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2014)

*


biancoenero ha detto:



			Anch'io sono abbastanza furba da cancellare ogni minima prova,messaggi,chiamate,chat ma una distrazione puo'accadere,come è successo per tua moglie.Se mio marito lo scoprisse?Non lo so,non mi sono mai chiesta come potrebbe reagire e non so dirti neanche io cosa vorrei che facesse..mi giustificherei,questo si,con tante bugie,perchè no,ma poi dipende da ognuno di noi credere o no a cio' che vediamo
		
Clicca per espandere...

*
...inquietante.
questo è davvero inquietante.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ognuno si deve prendere la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...


... e delle reazioni altrui :smile: terzo principio docet!


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ehm...
> Forse hai ragione...ehm...
> 
> Però...permettimi di dirti una cosa...
> ...


se si è pronti a sostenerlo, è sempre la scelta migliore :smile:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... e delle reazioni altrui :smile: terzo principio docet!


Certo, di conseguenza in conseguenza... :smile:


----------



## erab (8 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Che vada da lui, che ci vada pure a letto. Che viva questo suo istinto che la spinge forte verso di lui e capisca cosa vuole. E poi torni con una risposta. A se stessa prima di tutto, poi a me e ai suoi figli. Forse capirà che credeva di amarmi ancora, ma che in realtà non mi ama più. E allora sia quel che sia. Organizziamoci per cercare di rendere la cosa più soft possibile per i bambini e per noi. Sarei disposto a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto per dare ai miei bimbi una parvenza di normalità. Perché non debbano chiedere alla mamma, alla sera a cena o al mattino appena alzati: "Dov'è papà?". Mi scendono le lacrime in questo momento...
> 
> Non so come fare. Non so cosa fare. Penso ai miei bimbi e penso che la cosa più importante per me sia proteggerli, quindi mi sto dicendo che devo fare buon viso a cattivo gioco. Ingoiare tanta m. e far finta di niente. Soffrire io per proteggere loro e farli crescere in un ambiente familiare sereno e felice. Perché quando stiamo assieme stiamo bene. Non c'è tensione. Io sono felice quando sto con lei e riesco a non pensare all'altro. Non più di tanto, almeno. E i bimbi sono sereni e felici.
> 
> ...


Un'altro!
MA BASTA!!!
Mi fate venire l'ipertensione!!!!!
A parte il fatte che al povero Oscuro, a furia di leggere ste cose gli farete venire un infarto.
Ma sta filosofia del sacrificio che si età diffondendo come la peste è veramente rivoltante.
Non ci si può lamentare della mancanza di rispetto altrui se non siamo noi i primi a rispettaci.
I casi sono due, o la paura ti ha fatto ingigantire la cosa e le sue sono comunicazioni 
innocenti oppure hai tutto il diritto, anzi, il dovere (dovere nei confronti di te stesso) di
pretendere, non solo che la cosa finisca, ma anche di sapere perché è iniziata.


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Certo, di conseguenza in conseguenza... :smile:


se si ha il coraggio di andare incontro a Newton, allora come dicevo al conte, è la scelta migliore :smile: Ma il nostro amico era in grande difficoltà ed escludeva totalmente il confronto sulla violazione della privacy... la mia era solo una piccola scorciatoia  per prendere il nemico alle spalle :smile:


----------



## lolapal (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se si ha il coraggio di andare incontro a Newton, allora come dicevo al conte, è la scelta migliore :smile: Ma il nostro amico era in grande difficoltà ed escludeva totalmente il confronto sulla violazione della privacy... la mia era solo una piccola scorciatoia  per* prendere il nemico alle spalle* :smile:


E il nemico chi è?  
La privacy?


----------



## Nobody (8 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E il nemico chi è?
> La privacy?


la sua paura :smile:


----------



## Nicka (8 Aprile 2014)

Mi pare che in tutti questi anni tradimento non ci sia stato...altrimenti lo avresti capito da ciò che hai letto, ma tradimento non c'è stato.
Bisogna prendere in considerazione che certe persone hanno bisogno di avere un proprio spazio dove rifugiarsi che non contempla un compagno o una compagna, ma questo non vuol dire "tradire".
Il parlare con qualcuno alla fin fine cos'è? E' solo un parlare...
Fidati che se ci fosse stata intenzione di concludere si sarebbe concluso senza tanti problemi, anche e soprattutto se storia tra di loro c'è già stata in passato! Non ci vuole davvero nulla...ma a me pare che lei abbia scelto te, di stare con te, di creare una famiglia con te...allora pensa a questo!

Sinceramente non so cosa consiglierei, se parlarne o meno...certo è che verrebbe meno la fiducia e si potrebbero innescare litigi fondamentalmente immotivati, quindi come ho già letto e ti hano consigliato prova a vedere di occuparle un po' di più i pensieri...che spesso è solo questo il problema!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se si è pronti a sostenerlo, è sempre la scelta migliore :smile:


SI.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Un'altro!
> MA BASTA!!!
> Mi fate venire l'ipertensione!!!!!
> A parte il fatte che al povero Oscuro, a furia di leggere ste cose gli farete venire un infarto.
> ...


Un po' come dire
fumo perchè mi fa bene...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare che in tutti questi anni tradimento non ci sia stato...altrimenti lo avresti capito da ciò che hai letto, ma tradimento non c'è stato.
> Bisogna prendere in considerazione che certe persone hanno bisogno di avere un proprio spazio dove rifugiarsi che non contempla un compagno o una compagna, ma questo non vuol dire "tradire".
> Il parlare con qualcuno alla fin fine cos'è? E' solo un parlare...
> Fidati che se ci fosse stata intenzione di concludere si sarebbe concluso senza tanti problemi, anche e soprattutto se storia tra di loro c'è già stata in passato! Non ci vuole davvero nulla...ma a me pare che lei abbia scelto te, di stare con te, di creare una famiglia con te...allora pensa a questo!
> ...


Infatti che cosa ho sempre detto io al quadro antico?
Il sole ha i suoi pianeti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (8 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Un'altro!
> MA BASTA!!!
> Mi fate venire l'ipertensione!!!!!
> A parte il fatte che al povero Oscuro, a furia di leggere ste cose gli farete venire un infarto.
> ...


La "Sindrome dello Zerbino"? :carneval:


----------



## erab (8 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> La "Sindrome dello Zerbino"? :carneval:


Qualcuno trovi una cura!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Qualcuno trovi una cura!!!!!


Io ce l'ho.
Ed è efficacissima.


----------



## Giorgy (8 Aprile 2014)

Se è possibile che ti ami ?
Si, è possibile.
Io sto vivendo una situazione simile, un qualche modo, e l'amore non è in discussione.


----------



## erab (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Se è possibile che ti ami ?
> Si, è possibile.
> Io sto vivendo una situazione simile, un qualche modo, e l'amore non è in discussione.


Ma il punto non è l'amore.
Sono la stima, il rispetto la dignità.
La domanda non è "mi ama comunque?" ma "posso amare una persona che non mi stima ne rispetta?"


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è l'amore.
> Sono la stima, il rispetto la dignità.
> La domanda non è "mi ama comunque?" ma "posso amare una persona che non mi stima ne rispetta?"


Beh il tradimento per quanto mi riguarda è la somma mancanza di rispetto. E se la risposta fosse no, allora saremmo in tanti a non dover amare comunque. 
Eppure....


----------



## erab (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Beh il tradimento per quanto mi riguarda è la somma mancanza di rispetto. E se la risposta fosse no, allora saremmo in tanti a non dover amare comunque.
> Eppure....


Sfrutto il tuo intervento per approfondire l' argomento clinico.
Senza offesa 

Amare una persona che non ci rispetta e non ci stima rinunciando alla propria autostima ed etichettando qualunque 
forma di reazione come immotivato orgoglio.

Ecco, questa potrebbe essere una definizione della Sindrome di Zerbin


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Beh il tradimento per quanto mi riguarda è la somma mancanza di rispetto. E se la risposta fosse no, allora saremmo in tanti a non dover amare comunque.
> Eppure....


Cioe riesci ad amare anche se non stimata?


----------



## Eratò (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> la sua paura :smile:


Le paure vanno affrontate sempre...Non esiste
avere paura della persona con cui dormi la notte e condividi
gli eventi piu importanti della tua esistenza ma soprattutto
con cui cresci 2 figli.Se poi si ha cosi tanta paura vuol dire
che il rapporto non funzionava gia da prima e si era gia annulati
da prima...io la vedo piu come dipendenza affettiva quella di Ataru.
A meno che la moglie quando si arrabbia non si trasformi nel
incredibile Hulk!


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Cioe riesci ad amare anche se non stimata?


No.
Però il rispetto e la stima, nonostante le conseguenze che si amplificano in seguito, vengono a mancare col tradimento.
Prima ci saranno stati no? Perciò bisognerebbe capire se il tradimento è un momento estemporaneo. E se quello che c'era prima c'è anche dopo che il tradimento che si è consumato.

Nell'ultimo anno mi sono posta tutte le domande dei traditi. Tutte. Non riuscivo a concepire un amore che non fosse esclusivo.
Poi, grazie anche ad una terapeuta, ho capito che ciò che è vero per me non lo è necessariamente per un altro.
Che il peso che io davo al tradimento non era quello che gli dava chi l'aveva perpetrato.
Questa cosa non mi piace, ma se vuole capire è inevitabile doversi mettere le scarpe dell'altro.

Poi la cronaca è piena di donne che si fanno massacrare di botte. 
Quello non è amore da nessuna delle parti. Ma dalla situazione del nostro amico a quelle di cronaca cambia solo la portata del danno. Sono i figli, la routine, gli impegni a tenerli insieme. La paura.

Io questa cosa di stare insieme per i figli la trovo agghiacciante. Non ho figli, ma sono figlia. E sapere di aver negato delle possibilità ai miei genitori mi metterebbe addosso  tanta tristezza e tante colpe non mie.
E comunque i bambini capiscono. Sentono le tensioni.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Le paure vanno affrontate sempre...Non esiste
> avere paura della persona con cui dormi la notte e condividi
> gli eventi piu importanti della tua esistenza ma soprattutto
> con cui cresci 2 figli.Se poi si ha cosi tanta paura vuol dire
> ...



Ciao 

certo, che la situazioni vanno affrontate. Sempre. Ma credo anche con tatto. 
Si trova in una zona grigia ... dove non sai, cosa può scaturire ... 
Anche l'avere più di un sospetto, che anche se sembra fondato, può essere che non lo è. 
E anche questo, può poi, portare ad una certa crepa tra i due ... 
Cioè, se avessi solo un'amicizia ... e il mio compagno mi accusa di fare di più,
ne rimarrei molto delusa ... arriverei a chiedermi, chi ho accanto ... non mi conosce. 

Con tatto. Ha avuto dei sospetti? ... Bene, tenterei di parlare su ciò ... 
Perché lì, una sensazione l'ha avuta ... che ha dado vita a domande ...
Queste domande cercano risposte ... vedrei, cosa mi risponde ... 
Non si sa. Forse racconterebbe tutto, perché non vi è nulla da nascondere. 
E se non lo ha detto fino d'ora, forse, perché non lo riteneva rilevante ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Le paure vanno affrontate sempre...Non esiste
> avere paura della persona con cui dormi la notte e condividi
> gli eventi piu importanti della tua esistenza ma soprattutto
> con cui cresci 2 figli.Se poi si ha cosi tanta paura vuol dire
> ...


Le paure vanno affrontate sempre, concordo... quando sei pronto a farlo, però. Sennò vai allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Eratò (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che la situazione vanno affrontata. Sempre. Ma credo anche con tatto.
> Si trova in una zona grigia ... dove non sai, cosa può scaturire ...
> ...



Buongiorno carissima.Intendevo la stessa cosa tua.Non il litigare.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno carissima.Intendevo la stessa cosa tua.Non il litigare.



Ciao cara,

ahhh, ok. Certo! Ho capito male ... sorry ... 

Non è mai sano, mettere l'altra parte alle strette, quando ancora non si sà. 
Le inquisizioni ... sono veleno puro! E loro hanno appena avuto un figlio assieme. 
Credo, più che altro ... che è un suo angolino privato, e che si sente lusingata, 
ma niente più. Lui stesso scrive, che se avessero voluto, potevano consumare da tempo. 
Sembra, che non sia quello il fine o il legame tra loro due ... solo un po' di "solletico" ... 
Può dare fastidio, certo ... Ma dipende che peso ha nell'insieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le paure vanno affrontate sempre, concordo... quando sei pronto a farlo, però. Sennò vai allo sbaraglio.


Hai ragione anche tu.Sara che quando ho affrontato
io la mia situazione(un dei peggiori tradimenti veri
e propri e non chiacchiere) superai qualsiasi paura...


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No.
> Però il rispetto e la stima, nonostante le conseguenze che si amplificano in seguito, vengono a mancare col tradimento.
> Prima ci saranno stati no? Perciò bisognerebbe capire se il tradimento è un momento estemporaneo. E se quello che c'era prima c'è anche dopo che il tradimento che si è consumato.
> 
> ...




Stesso concetto detto, ripetuto e approfondito col mio terapeuta.
Concetto giusto, non si può dire di no, ma che commento così:
ok, ci si mette le scarpe dell'altro, per usare la tua metafora, ma poi ci si rimette le nostre perché sono quelle che ci vanno bene perché appunto sono le nostre.
Quindi, se il peso che dò io al tradimento è diverso da quello che gli dà chi l'ha compiuto, non posso non considerarlo perché è il MIO peso, il mio metro di valutazione e il mio sentire.
In sostanza sono arrivata alla conclusione che mettersi nei panni dell'altro serve a poco, se non a capirne le motivazioni, per il resto è aria fritta.
Ci credo che la cosa non ti piace.


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

*ma se ci pensiamo bene*

è ovvio che i terapeuti portino il discorso su quei binari...è il loro lavoro soprattutto per quelli specializzati nel risolvere le crisi di coppia.
Come possono darci ragione dicendoci quanto grave sia stata l'azione dei fedifraghi?
Tutto è mirato a ricostruire qualcosa di decente, a salvare il salvabile nella maggior parte dei casi.
Si ottiene conforto e ascolto per gli sfoghi, ci si arricchisce moltissimo perché si scoprono nuove prospettive e tante altre belle cose, ma...le ferite da tradimento non ce la fanno neanche loro a sanartele.
Mia modesta opinione.


----------



## Giorgy (9 Aprile 2014)

Si avete ragione, però anche capire è già un passo avanti per decidere cosa fare. Perché, diciamocelo: la domanda da un milione di dollari èsempre lei "PERCHÉ?"


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> Si avete ragione, però anche capire è già un passo avanti per decidere cosa fare. Perché, diciamocelo: la domanda da un milione di dollari èsempre lei "PERCHÉ?"


Io il perché l'ho capito anche troppo.
Ma non basta...non basta mai.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è ovvio che i terapeuti portino il discorso su quei binari...è il loro lavoro soprattutto per quelli specializzati nel risolvere le crisi di coppia.
> Come possono darci ragione dicendoci quanto grave sia stata l'azione dei fedifraghi?
> Tutto è mirato a ricostruire qualcosa di decente, a salvare il salvabile nella maggior parte dei casi.
> Si ottiene conforto e ascolto per gli sfoghi, ci si arricchisce moltissimo perché si scoprono nuove prospettive e tante altre belle cose, ma...le ferite da tradimento non ce la fanno neanche loro a sanartele.
> Mia modesta opinione.



Ciao Diletta,

credo, che un vero bravo terapeuta, segue il tuo sentire e lo mette in discussione,
ma non ti dovrebbe incanalare in una certa direzione. Il suo compito dovrebbe essere,
accompagnarti, senza porre l'esito del percorso. Perché il fine dovrebbe essere un tuo
stare meglio, un tuo vivere bene ... così che tu possa nuovamente respirare. 
Se poi ciò include un ricucire, bene, ma solo se ciò corrisponde ad un tuo volere,
e se nel mentre cresci e ti rendi conto, che non è quello il fine, dovrebbe essere 
sostenuto ... 

Sono stata seguita da un terapeuta. Non per la questione del tradimento, però. 
L'ho cercato a lungo. Ed è stato uno sforzo ben pagato. Non mi ha mai, indirizzato 
su qualcosa, ma ricercato con me, come potevo affrontare in base a quello che sono
la situazione e tutto quello che ne concerne ... Nel mentre, era avvenuto anche il 
tradimento. Lui ha sostenuto la mia posizione a riguardo ... anche quando ho deciso
di rompere. Perché non era quello il fine, ma uno stare bene mio ... 

Un mio pensiero ... 


sienne


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Quante risposte. Ringrazio tutti, anche quelli che sono stati meno "delicati". Cercherò di rispondere ai vari punti che avete sollevato durante la giornata.

Per il momento posso velocemente aggiungere una cosa. Ho sempre pensato, fin da ragazzo, che se un giorno avessi scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna l'avrei mollata in tronco, senza possibilità d'appello. Ero fermamente convinto di questo. Beh, ora che mi ci trovo, realizzo che la realtà è diversa. Forse non è per tutti così, ma quando ami veramente una persona l'amore non svanisce così in un puff. Se fosse così, non sarebbe stato amore, credo.


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> credo, che un vero bravo terapeuta, segue il tuo sentire e lo mette in discussione,
> ma non ti dovrebbe incanalare in una certa direzione. Il suo compito dovrebbe essere,
> ...



Sì, ma il terapeuta che si occupa della coppia persegue comunque l'obiettivo di salvare il matrimonio, esaminandone tutti gli aspetti e le sfaccettature.
Questo, ovviamente dopo che il "paziente" ha dato la propria disponibilità a tentare questa strada e dopo aver valutato che ci siano i presupposti.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma il terapeuta che si occupa di coppia persegue comunque l'obiettivo di salvare il matrimonio, esaminandone tutti gli aspetti e le sfaccettature.
> Questo, ovviamente dopo che il "paziente" ha dato la propria disponibilità a tentare questa strada e dopo aver valutato che ci siano i presupposti.



Ciao 

ok, qui non è così. Qui nessun terapeuta di coppia persegue a priori un obiettivo. 
Certo, il paziente può dire, vorrei tentare. Ma è una delle prime cose che dicono:
che l'esito a riguardo di "salvare" la coppia, è incerta ... l'esito è, trovare la 
strada "migliore" per la coppia ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok, qui non è così. Qui nessun terapeuta di coppia persegue a priori un obiettivo.
> Certo, il paziente può dire, vorrei tentare. Ma è una delle prime cose che dicono:
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Hai ragione anche tu.Sara che quando ho affrontato
> io la mia situazione(un dei peggiori tradimenti veri
> e propri e non chiacchiere) superai qualsiasi paura...


beh si, se ti trovi alle strette in una situazione senza uscita... quando non hai nessuna possibilità di scelta, devi buttarti e affrontarla, che tu sia pronto o no. E' sopravvivenza pura. Lotti... se riesci a trovare la forza necessaria sopravvivi, altrimenti no.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è l'amore.
> Sono la stima, il rispetto la dignità.
> La domanda non è "mi ama comunque?" ma "posso amare una persona che non mi stima ne rispetta?"


SI erab
Ma solo dopo aver letto la Venere in Pelliccia.
Di Masoch.


----------



## zanna (9 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io il perché l'ho capito anche troppo.
> Ma non basta...non basta mai.


Dillo anche a me (se vuoi) ... mi piace leggerti


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok, qui non è così. *Qui nessun terapeuta di coppia persegue a priori un obiettivo. *
> Certo, il paziente può dire, vorrei tentare. Ma è una delle prime cose che dicono:
> ...


ma infatti... l'unico obiettivo di un terapeuta dovrebbe sempre essere quello di cercare assieme la strada migliore con il soggetto in analisi, singolo o coppia che sia.


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... l'unico obiettivo di un terapeuta dovrebbe sempre essere quello di cercare assieme la strada migliore con il soggetto in analisi, singolo o coppia che sia.



Sì, ma se l'intento di colui che si rivolge al terapeuta è quello di voler salvare il matrimonio il terapeuta cerca la strada migliore per realizzare quell'intento.
Ovvio che l'esito rimarrà comunque incerto...


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Altro papiro.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fatto uno: tu hai capito che oltre a te per lei è stata sempre importante anche questa altra persona.


Io penso che con questa persona ci sia un rapporto irrisolto. Lui c'è stato alla fine di una sua storia importante. Forse poteva essere qualcosa, ma non è andata avanti perché lui si è defilato nel momento in cui avrebbe potuto averla.




contepinceton ha detto:


> La porti fuori a cena, e le parli francamente.
> Le dici: Senti ho scoperto sta roba qui, e ho deciso che non mi sta bene, ora ci prendiamo sei mesi ognun per sè.
> E vediamo come va.
> 
> ...


E quello che penso di dover fare, ma forse non è il momento. E' un momento molto impegnativo e delicato con il piccolo, che deve essere svezzato e la cosa non sta procedendo benissimo. Forse dovrei fregarmene, ma non ci riesco. Andarmene di casa ora renderebbe la situazione ingestibile. Hai ragione nel dire che ha poco senso interrogarsi sui suoi sentimenti ora. Tanto quelli sono suoi e che io capisca o meno cosa prova, non posso certo cambiarli.




free ha detto:


> ma questo tizio vive vicino a voi? è facilmente raggiungibile anche dal vivo?


Non vicinissimo no. Diciamo 3 ore di macchina almeno. Questo non rende impossibile un loro incontro. Se solo lei gli dicesse "vieni che facciamo sesso" o anche solo "incontriamoci per un caffè", lui non si farebbe problemi. Ha moglie e figli pure lui, ora, ma il modo lo troverebbe.




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> prima di andare a vedere, scrivi che sei stato spinto da sospetti.
> Potresti iniziare da lì e vedere cosa dice ...
> Forse, hai interpretato molto più di quello che è ...
> Ascoltala ... per iniziare ...


Ormai è passato così tanto tempo dall'insorgere dei miei sospetti che non ricordo neanche più esattamente la loro genesi. E comunque erano situazioni che non si presentano più.

Oggi, se non fosse per il fatto che SO, tutto sembrerebbe andare per il meglio. Il nostro rapporto negli ultimi mesi è migliorato. Non che prima non andasse bene, ma è comunque migliorato. Visti dall'esterno (ma anche dall'interno se non fosse per quel piccolo dettaglio) siamo una coppia ed una famiglia perfetta. Certo, c'è stata una gravidanza in mezzo che ci ha spinto ad un confronto importante.




Fantastica ha detto:


> Ataru, la tua paura è che la donna che ami e che senti che ti ama ti menta, ed è una paura dettata proprio dall'amore che dichiari. Ma ti domando: Questa tua paura è giustificata da qualche segnale nella vostra vita, indipendentemente dalle chat con l'ex, uche non vuoi vedere? Se non vedi, non senti, non avverti segnali di distacco da parte di lei, non cedere a questa tua paura, che non ha reale fondamento. Un ex è un ex. Questo significa sia che è il passato, sia che un passato c'è stato e non si dimentica. La parte del geloso non giova mai a nessuno, non c'è nulla che faccia perdere potere seduttivo quanto una manifestazione di gelosia. Ti consiglierei di stupirla con qualche effetto speciale, come una sorpresa bella del tutto inaspettata. Insomma: comincia a riconquistarla, se mai ce ne sia bisogno, come donna e non come moglie, a prescindere dal fantasma dell'ex. Occupale i pensieri, non farti dare per scontato.


Di un suo certo distacco ne abbiamo parlato più volte. E' un distacco che consiste nella scarsità di piccoli gesti affettuosi che un tempo mi dispensava. Magari il non corrermi incontro sorridente gettandomi le braccia al collo quando rientro dal lavoro. O magari il non cercarmi più come prima per un semplice bacio. Sono cose importanti per me, ma siccome l'amore evolve e l'entusiasmo dei primi tempi spesso cala per lasciare posto ad un sentimento più maturo, forse è solo questo il motivo. In altre piccole manifestazioni invece io SENTO il suo amore per me. Stiamo insieme da più di 10 anni e un po' la conosco, anche se qualcuno dirà che la conosco così bene da non essermi accorto di questo suo tradimento negli anni passati.

Negli ultimi mesi il suo interesse sessuale è scemato, ma la cosa è compatibile con il suo stato gravidico prima e con l'allattamento poi. I cambiamenti ormonali possono comportare un calo della libido. Finché allatta non posso dire se sia solo questo o se ci sia dell'altro. Comunque i rapporti, anche se radi, non sono mai mancati. Ultimamente le cose sono comunque migliorate anche sotto questo aspetto. A meno che non sia troppo stanca (e la vedo, la conosco, e neanche la cerco in questi casi) facciamo sesso regolarmente.

Io non sono geloso del suo passato. Cioè, un po' si, ma non in maniera ossessiva. E' una gelosia lieve che tengo per me e non ho mai manifestato in modo negativo a lei. A volte ci scherzo sopra. Il problema qui è che lui non è semplicemente il suo passato. E non è una storia che ha vissuto e si è conclusa. Lui è nel suo presente. E' nella sua testa. E' qualcosa di irrisolto. Che poi tenti di tenerlo fuori o comunque di non farsi prendere troppo è un altro discorso. Ma negli ultimi anni si è fatta prendere eccome ed è consapevole che questo le crea difficoltà poi nel gestire la cosa. Per questo si sforza di non cedere all'istinto. Ma se da un lato forse dovrei essere lieto del fatto che non si lascia andare e tenta di resistere, dall'altro rimane il fatto che se deve lottare per non farsi prendere in fondo lei vorrebbe perdersi e lasciarsi andare. E razionalmente lotta contro i suoi desideri e istinti. Il problema forse nasce proprio dal fatto che io sono entrato intempestivamente nella sua vita, mentre lei era "in ballo" con lui.

Per quanto riguarda lo stupirla con effetti speciali, già lo faccio da mesi e lei l'ha notato. Le ho scritto lettere d'amore, e-mail, la riempio di attenzioni e complimenti. Sono tornato a cercarla con passione vera. So per certo che ha parlato molto bene ad alcune amiche del mio cambiamento, quindi la cosa non è passata inosservata. Provo a riconquistarla ogni giorno, ma questa è una cosa che ho iniziato a fare da prima di scoprire la sua relazione con lui. Ed ho continuato nonostante questo. A riempire i vuoi, si. Perché è chiaro che se lui ha trovato spazio per rientrare nella sua vita (non sono rimasti in contatto sempre, ma credo lei l'abbia cercato dopo una crisi che abbiamo avuto qualche anno fa) e ci si è buttato è perché io ho lasciato delle crepe tra le quali lui si è potuto infilare. Ho le mie responsabilità in questo. Non la voglio giustificare, ma se io non fossi mancato lei forse non avrebbe cercato altrove.

Come non farmi dare per scontato non lo so proprio. Mi conosce. Sa che non la tradirei mai. Non credo tema di potermi perdere.




erab ha detto:


> I casi sono due, o la paura ti ha fatto ingigantire la cosa e le sue sono comunicazioni
> innocenti oppure hai tutto il diritto, anzi, il dovere (dovere nei confronti di te stesso) di
> pretendere, non solo che la cosa finisca, ma anche di sapere perché è iniziata.


Hai anche ragione. Ma se non mi fregasse più niente e volessi semplicemente mandarla a stendere, non avrebbe poi tanto senso conoscere le ragioni del suo tradimento. Se il punto è "Mi ha tradito è quindi vaffa" a cosa serve tutto il resto? Pretendere che finisca a cosa porta? Può dirmi di si, che è finita, e poi continuare come niente fosse. Avrei risolto qualcosa? Sapere perché è iniziata per poi troncare con lei, a cosa serve, in fondo? Io vorrei che lei facesse chiarezza e che non mentisse a se stessa in primo luogo. Solo così c'è speranza di un futuro insieme. Se lei non risolve questo suo conflitto, il nostro eventuale futuro assieme si baserebbe solo su un inganno. Se ha dei sentimenti nei confronti di lui, io non posso PRETENDERE che finiscano. Non si spengono con un interruttore. Quindi, forse, l'unica strada è che lei segua il suo istinto e veda dove la porta. Ha senso tenersi una donna se lei non è felice di stare con te? Questo è il sacrificio che intendo io. Forse non rispecchio la descrizione di macho, di uomo tutto da un pezzo che trascina la propria donna per i capelli. La amo e l'idea che lei sia infelice con me mi è intollerabile. Significa non avere rispetto per me stesso?




Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare che in tutti questi anni tradimento non ci sia stato...altrimenti lo avresti capito da ciò che hai letto, ma tradimento non c'è stato.
> Bisogna prendere in considerazione che certe persone hanno bisogno di avere un proprio spazio dove rifugiarsi che non contempla un compagno o una compagna, ma questo non vuol dire "tradire".
> Il parlare con qualcuno alla fin fine cos'è? E' solo un parlare...


Si e no. Io accetto che lei possa avere bisogno, come tutti, dei suoi momenti di intimità. Che possa trastullarsi con un porno in solitudine, o fantasticare su un bel ragazzo infilandosi una mano tra le cosce. Questo è sano e normale, secondo me. 

Sentirsi presi, attratti da un'altra persona, con la quale tra l'altro sei già stato, doversi sforzare di non lasciarsi andare perché temi che poi supereresti un punto di non ritorno... Questo è un tradimento. Non serve l'atto fisico (anche se, ad essere sinceri, atti "fisici" ci sono stati, anche se ognuno era al "sicuro" tra le propria mura domestiche, se capite cosa intendo). E questa è una cosa che mi disse lei stessa anni fa, quando ancora non ci eravamo neanche baciati, parlando di tradimenti: "Se arrivi a desiderare una persona nel modo in cui io adesso desidero te, quello è già tradire".

Una scappatella di una notte, magari perché sei un po' brilla, magari incazzata, qualcosa senza significato, senza coinvolgimento emotivo, ritengo sia meno "grave" per la coppia di una relazione che ti prende di testa. E' grave comunque, non dico di no, ma è meno "pericolosa" perché la testa non la puoi controllare. Se parte la testa, è più difficile tornare indietro.




erab ha detto:


> Amare una persona che non ci rispetta e non ci stima rinunciando alla propria autostima ed etichettando qualunque forma di reazione come immotivato orgoglio.
> 
> Ecco, questa potrebbe essere una definizione della Sindrome di Zerbin


Ecco, io penso invece che sia proprio la stima e il rispetto per me che le ha impedito, fino ad ora almeno, di incontrarlo per andarci a letto in tutti questi anni e in momenti in cui almeno a distanza si era lasciata andare molto più di quanto non stia facendo ora che si sta sicuramente trattenendo. Il suo rispetto e la sua stima io non li metto in dubbio. Il suo lottare contro quello che prova per lui è sintomo del rispetto che nutre nei mie confronti. Non ho idea di quanto le costi fatica, ma di sicuro non è una passeggiata neanche per lei. Per te e qualcun'altro questo è sintomo di zerbinismo e siete liberi di pensarlo, ma sono certo che c'è qualcuno che capisce che la cosa è più complessa.




chedire ha detto:


> io la vedo piu come dipendenza affettiva quella di Ataru.
> A meno che la moglie quando si arrabbia non si trasformi nel
> incredibile Hulk!


Cosa intendi per dipendenza affettiva?

No, non si trasforma in Hulk. Non ho paura della sua incazzatura. Hai voglia... non ci fossimo mai scornati in 13 anni non saremmo stati sani . Ho paura di perderla, questo si. Ma questo a prescindere da tutto.




Giorgy ha detto:


> Io questa cosa di stare insieme per i figli la trovo agghiacciante. Non ho figli, ma sono figlia. E sapere di aver negato delle possibilità ai miei genitori mi metterebbe addosso tanta tristezza e tante colpe non mie.
> E comunque i bambini capiscono. Sentono le tensioni.


Sono in linea di massima d'accordo. Non penso si debba stare insieme solo per i figli ed è proprio quello che mi terrorizza: che lei stia con me non per quello che sente per me, ma perché ci sono i figli (ha un altro figlio che ha vissuto una separazione), c'è la casa, c'è tutto quello che si è costruito insieme. 

Allo stesso tempo non penso che si possa tralasciare la situazione attuale. Un figlio ha 5 anni, l'altro pochi mesi. Sono piccoli. Non dico che starei con lei per sempre, ma magari non è ora il momento migliore per distruggere la famiglia e un sacrificio, da padre, sento di doverlo fare. A quell'età non la gestiscono bene, ci sono già passato. E al momento i bimbi non sentono tensione. Forse perché quando sono a casa riesco ad essere più tranquillo, a non farmi tormentare dalla presenza di lui e a concentrarmi su di noi. Cosa che faccio da più di un anno e ti assicuro che i bimbi (soprattutto il grande, il piccolo è troppo piccolo) stanno bene. Starebbero sicuramente peggio se di punto in bianco io andassi a vivere altrove e smettessi, per forza di cose, di essere presente nella loro vita come sono adesso.




sienne ha detto:


> Non è mai sano, mettere l'altra parte alle strette, quando ancora non si sà.
> Le inquisizioni ... sono veleno puro! E loro hanno appena avuto un figlio assieme.
> Credo, più che altro ... che è un suo angolino privato, e che si sente lusingata,
> ma niente più. Lui stesso scrive, che se avessero voluto, potevano consumare da tempo.
> ...


So, so! Di sicuro non è un'amicizia sana e normale. Altrimenti non me l'avrebbe tenuta nascosta per anni. Altrimenti si sarebbero magari sentiti qualche volta al telefono per gli auguri di Natale, per dire. Così come avviene con altri ex ora amici. Invece no... Io ufficialmente so che sono ancora in contatto solo perché UNA volta la cosa le è sfuggita parlando di amicizie tra uomini e donne. Questo al di la dell'eloquenza di quanto ho avuto modo di leggere. No, di sicuro non può sostenere che è solo un amico come tanti altri.

Certo, abbiamo fatto due figli assieme nel mentre. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa sui suoi sentimenti? Fai un figlio, anzi due, con un uomo che non ami? Forse si, a qualcuna sarà anche capitato. Voi donne come la vedete?


----------



## erab (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI erab
> Ma solo dopo aver letto la Venere in Pelliccia.
> Di Masoch.


C'ė una sostanziale differenza.  Lui sa a cosa sta andando incontro.  Ė una sua libera scelta.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> C'ė una sostanziale differenza.  Lui sa a cosa sta andando incontro.  Ė una sua libera scelta.


A me sembra che sovente confondiamo l'amore
con il bisogno di una persona...

Cioè l'essere zerbino, inferno che mi è capitato una sola volta in vita, è
secondo me, dovuto, che tu sei disposto a pagare qualsiasi prezzo pur che una persona stia con te...

Invece si dovrebbe contare sulla reciprocità no?

Ossia le cose cambiano se dall'altra parte ci sta una donna
consapevole che se rompe massa i cojoni...lui la scaccerà da sè no?

Ci vuole equilibrio...

Come mi disse lunaiena...
Nel suo sistema prporzionale...

Conte io ti tratterò in maniera proporzionale alla tua cafonaggine e maleducazione...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## erab (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru, qua non si parla di vaffa, separazioni o di mandare a stendere, anche perché non ė ancora emerso nulla di così drammatico da motivare una reazione drastica. Il punto è che il suo comportamento ti ferisce e tu hai il dovere di dirglielo così come lei ha il diritto di saperlo.
Credi veramente che non affrontare il problema possa portare a una soluzione? 
Non pensi a come reagirebbe lei se venisse a sapere che pur informato non hai fatto nulla?


----------



## erab (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che sovente confondiamo l'amore
> con il bisogno di una persona...
> 
> Cioè l'essere zerbino, inferno che mi è capitato una sola volta in vita, è
> secondo me, dovuto, che tu sei disposto a pagare qualsiasi prezzo pur che una persona stia con te...


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si e no. Io accetto che lei possa avere bisogno, come tutti, dei suoi momenti di intimità. Che possa trastullarsi con un porno in solitudine, o fantasticare su un bel ragazzo infilandosi una mano tra le cosce. Questo è sano e normale, secondo me.
> 
> Sentirsi presi, attratti da un'altra persona, con la quale tra l'altro sei già stato, doversi sforzare di non lasciarsi andare perché temi che poi supereresti un punto di non ritorno... Questo è un tradimento. Non serve l'atto fisico (anche se, ad essere sinceri, atti "fisici" ci sono stati, anche se ognuno era al "sicuro" tra le propria mura domestiche, se capite cosa intendo). E questa è una cosa che mi disse lei stessa anni fa, quando ancora non ci eravamo neanche baciati, parlando di tradimenti: "Se arrivi a desiderare una persona nel modo in cui io adesso desidero te, quello è già tradire".
> 
> Una scappatella di una notte, magari perché sei un po' brilla, magari incazzata, qualcosa senza significato, senza coinvolgimento emotivo, ritengo sia meno "grave" per la coppia di una relazione che ti prende di testa. E' grave comunque, non dico di no, ma è meno "pericolosa" perché la testa non la puoi controllare. Se parte la testa, è più difficile tornare indietro.


L'attrazione, se c'è stata, a mio parere è difficile che scompaia...quello che conta è tenerla sotto controllo. Siamo esseri umani, abbiamo istinti naturali, ma essendo dotati di testa riusciamo a focalizzarci su cose più importanti...
Il pensiero non è tradimento e quello che ti ha detto è qualcosa che si dice quando si è agli inizi con una persona...

Ora pensa che lei ieri sera sia uscita e si è sbattuta un perfetto sconosciuto in un locale e dimmi se la cosa ti fa più o meno male che pensare che a volte si sollazzi da sola pensando a un ex che sente ogni tanto...
Non è una cosa meno pericolosa, è solo una cosa diversa, ma grave allo stesso identico modo.

Quello che conta è quello che fa, ovvero sta con te...dimmi se senti mancanze da parte sua? Dimmi se ti tratta male, se ti tratta come uno zerbino, se è una grandissima stronza...

Voglio solo dire che non puoi fasciarti la testa prima di essertela rotta...


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè l'essere zerbino, inferno che mi è capitato una sola volta in vita, è
> secondo me, dovuto, che tu sei disposto a pagare qualsiasi prezzo pur che una persona stia con te...
> 
> Invece si dovrebbe contare sulla reciprocità no?


Io sono disposto a tutto per stare con lei, ma solo se lei mi ama. Sono disposto a superare il suo tradimento (non a perdonarlo che è cosa diversa e, se possibile, richiede tempi lunghi) una volta che lei avesse realmente affrontato la questione e avesse fatto chiarezza dentro di se. Continuare a prescindere sapendo che lei continua a pensare all'altro non lo farei. E per questo penso (e temo) che non sarebbe sufficiente parlarne e ottenere rassicurazioni. Deve essere messa nella condizione di viverlo. Deve avere la possibilità di lasciarsi andare con lui se lo sente e capire cosa vuole. Solo se lei fa chiarezza dentro di se è possibile fare un percorso assieme, ammettendo che si tolga i dubbi nel senso di un ritorno in NOI e non nell'altro senso. Altrimenti resterebbe qualcosa sempre li, più o meno in ombra, irrisolto per sempre e quindi per sempre causa di sofferenza per lei e quindi per noi.





Nicka ha detto:


> L'attrazione, se c'è stata, a mio parere è difficile che scompaia...quello che conta è tenerla sotto controllo. Siamo esseri umani, abbiamo istinti naturali, ma essendo dotati di testa riusciamo a focalizzarci su cose più importanti...





Nicka ha detto:


> Il pensiero non è tradimento e quello che ti ha detto è qualcosa che si dice quando si è agli inizi con una persona...
> 
> Ora pensa che lei ieri sera sia uscita e si è sbattuta un perfetto sconosciuto in un locale e dimmi se la cosa ti fa più o meno male che pensare che a volte si sollazzi da sola pensando a un ex che sente ogni tanto...
> Non è una cosa meno pericolosa, è solo una cosa diversa, ma grave allo stesso identico modo.
> ...




Quello che non va è che lei dica a lui che vorrebbe, ma non può lasciarsi andare all'istinto perché altrimenti lui la prende troppo e poi fa fatica. Che se si lasciasse andare è possibile che la cosa la porterebbe dove l'ha portata in passato (ad andarci a letto, per cominciare). Che sarebbe bello. E' un po' diverso da fantasticare su un ex. Un conto è una fantasia, un conto è rendere l'altro partecipe di questa fantasia. Poi questo è solo il mio modo di vedere la cosa, ovvio, e se sono qui è per sentire anche il parere altrui.

Per quanto riguarda la gravità, non intendevo nel senso di responsabilità. Una scappatella come l'hai descritta tu è qualcosa fatta in maniera cosciente. Un'attrazione verso un altro invece è qualcosa che si scatena nella tua testa anche se non vuoi. Mentre puoi sempre tirarti indietro davanti a due cosce aperte (parlo di un uomo), se la cosa parte dalla testa è più complicata. Più grave perché potenzialmente fa più danno o è più difficilmente superabile.

No, non mi tratta male. Come ho scritto, io SENTO (magari sbagliando) che mi ama, quindi non posso certo dire che le cose tra noi non funzionino per il resto. Abbiamo avuto un periodo di tensione in cui per un niente ci si aggrediva. Ma questo è cambiato. Abbiamo affrontato questioni irrisolte ed ora, da più di un anno, è tutto migliorato. Ci siamo chiariti e abbiamo rimosso i motivi di tensione tra noi.

Ha scelto me, è vero. L'ha fatto 13 anni fa quando tra l'altro ha messo da parte lui. E mi ha scelto in questi anni. E mi sta scegliendo oggi che lotta contro il suo istinto e il suo desiderio nei confronti di lui. Ma io non voglio che la sua scelta sia una sacrificio. Capisci cosa intendo? Sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Io sono disposto a tutto per stare con lei, ma solo se lei mi ama. Sono disposto a superare il suo tradimento (non a perdonarlo che è cosa diversa e, se possibile, richiede tempi lunghi) una volta che lei avesse realmente affrontato la questione e avesse fatto chiarezza dentro di se. Continuare a prescindere sapendo che lei continua a pensare all'altro non lo farei. E per questo penso (e temo) che non sarebbe sufficiente parlarne e ottenere rassicurazioni. Deve essere messa nella condizione di viverlo. Deve avere la possibilità di lasciarsi andare con lui se lo sente e capire cosa vuole. Solo se lei fa chiarezza dentro di se è possibile fare un percorso assieme, ammettendo che si tolga i dubbi nel senso di un ritorno in NOI e non nell'altro senso. Altrimenti resterebbe qualcosa sempre li, più o meno in ombra, irrisolto per sempre e quindi per sempre causa di sofferenza per lei e quindi per noi.


Io invece sono uno che ragiona così.
Sono disposto a tutto per stare con lei, ma solo se lei mi tratta bene.

Perchè dal modo con cui mi tratta
io percepisco se mi ama o meno

e quanto o soprattutto COME mi ama.

NO.
Lei non è nelle condizioni di vivere come vuole certe cose.

Perchè è una donna sposata con dei figli.

Come sai con il matrimonio ci assumiamo doveri e diritti.

Io ho il dovere di rispettarti
e non ho il diritto di fare certe cose.

Perchè non sono una donna libera.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Io sono disposto a tutto per stare con lei, ma solo se lei mi ama. Sono disposto a superare il suo tradimento (non a perdonarlo che è cosa diversa e, se possibile, richiede tempi lunghi) una volta che lei avesse realmente affrontato la questione e avesse fatto chiarezza dentro di se. Continuare a prescindere sapendo che lei continua a pensare all'altro non lo farei. E per questo penso (e temo) che non sarebbe sufficiente parlarne e ottenere rassicurazioni. *Deve essere messa nella condizione di viverlo. Deve avere la possibilità di lasciarsi andare con lui se lo sente e capire cosa vuole.* Solo se lei fa chiarezza dentro di se è possibile fare un percorso assieme, ammettendo che si tolga i dubbi nel senso di un ritorno in NOI e non nell'altro senso. Altrimenti resterebbe qualcosa sempre li, più o meno in ombra, irrisolto per sempre e quindi per sempre causa di sofferenza per lei e quindi per noi.


Fidati che se avesse voluto viverlo lo avrebbe fatto...
Non vorrei insistere, ma il tradimento vero e proprio è ben altro...
Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, lo sarebbe per chiunque, ma non è grave come la stai vedendo tu adesso. 

Già parti prevenuto pensando che parlare non ti rassicurerebbe...e quindi? Non c'è soluzione?
Tu parli come se avesse fatto le peggio cose, come se la storia fosse irrimediabilmente conclusa, come se fossi entrato in casa e li avessi beccati sul vostro talamo nuziale...ma così non è, te ne rendi conto?

Parli di un eventuale ritorno in VOI...ma voi siete ancora coppia, lei non sa nemmeno quello che ti sta passando per il cervello, non ha fatto (ancora?) niente...

Parlaci della vostra coppia, che è quella che lei vive quotidianamente...ed è la cosa importante...


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru... io appena sposato sono stato beccato da mia moglie a scrivere mail a una mia amica...
che però non era solo un'amica.
Era una ragazza con cui avevo avuto una storia d'amore, irrisolta per il fatto che lei viveva all'estero, per 5 anni.
Non era una mia ex. Era una di cui mi ero innamorato tempo prima mentre stavo con la ragazza che poi avrei sposato. E che ora trovava spazio nella mia vita come una persona importante, con cui avevo un'intimità di scambi molto forte (niente sesso).
Mia moglie se la prese talmente tanto, si arrabbiò con me, che io dovetti smettere di cercare questa ragazza.
Non prima però di incontrarla di nascosto e spiegarle tutto (lei ogni due mesi scendeva in Italia). Anche perché mia moglie scrisse a lei di smetterla di cercarmi. 
Questo accadde più di dieci anni fa. Io sono qui perché mia moglie invece mi tradì per davvero con una persona conosciuta nell'ambiente lavorativo. Tradimento finito, noi siamo insieme dopo esserci confrontati amandoci come prima, come si può amare una coppia insieme da 25 anni.
Ognuno di noi ha dei momenti, delle fasi della vita in cui la coppia non basta. Non c'è cattiveria, o istinti malevoli.
Non siamo perfetti: ognuno di noi ha dell'egoismo che dosa in certe situazioni alla ricerca di qualcosa per stare bene.
Se ne esce facendo delle scelte e condividendole con l'altro.
Tra mia moglie e la mia amica, ho ritenuto più importante mia moglie.
Mia moglie tra me e il suo amante ha scelto, alla fine, me e la famiglia.
Si possono fare tanti ragionamenti sul tradimento, che inevitabilmente porta con sè una buona dose di ansie, paure...
ma nella realtà nessuno di noi è perfetto. E nessuno di noi è scevro dall'essere egoista.
Avete due bambini: siete genitori. Questo è determinante per qualsiasi scelta. Non siete solo una coppia siete una famiglia. Confrontatevi nella maniera più pacata possibile, tu non devi fare a lei una colpa se gestisce ancora questa relazione, probabilmente da sempre: rischieresti di alzare un muro e di alzare il livello dello scontro. Ma lei questa relazione deve interromperla.
Proponiti a lei con domande "sibilline", sul significato del tradimento, dell'amicizia, citando vagamente magari anche la figura di questo ex, nega di aver rovistato nel suo privato, non fare capire che l'hai fatto, osserva le se reazioni, inducila a parlare. Portala sull'argomento, insomma. Poi ragiona sulle sue reazioni.
Tu sai e lei non sa che tu sai. Quindi puoi valutare la situazione in maniera più lucida. E capire come fare perché smetta.
Poi ne parliamo.


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> I*o sono disposto a tutto per stare con lei, ma solo se lei mi ama*. Sono disposto a superare il suo tradimento (non a perdonarlo che è cosa diversa e, se possibile, richiede tempi lunghi) una volta che lei avesse realmente affrontato la questione e avesse fatto chiarezza dentro di se. Continuare a prescindere sapendo che lei continua a pensare all'altro non lo farei. E per questo penso (e temo) che non sarebbe sufficiente parlarne e ottenere rassicurazioni. Deve essere messa nella condizione di viverlo. Deve avere la possibilità di lasciarsi andare con lui se lo sente e capire cosa vuole. Solo se lei fa chiarezza dentro di se è possibile fare un percorso assieme, ammettendo che si tolga i dubbi nel senso di un ritorno in NOI e non nell'altro senso. Altrimenti resterebbe qualcosa sempre li, più o meno in ombra, irrisolto per sempre e quindi per sempre causa di sofferenza per lei e quindi per noi.


Non risolverà mai il suo conflitto. Passerò con l'assenza come è passato a me, la presenza lo accentua.
QUindi lei deve smettere di sentire questa persona. Occorre trovare il modo per indurla a farlo.
Tu la conosci: sei tu ora che devi pensare a come fare.
PS Lei ti ama, non preoccuparti di questo. O perlomeno, lei vuole stare con te, ha scelto te, non ti lascerà.
Lui è un ex. Se è ex... qualche ragione c'è.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Quello che non va è che lei dica a lui che vorrebbe, ma non può lasciarsi andare all'istinto perché altrimenti lui la prende troppo e poi fa fatica. Che se si lasciasse andare è possibile che la cosa la porterebbe dove l'ha portata in passato (ad andarci a letto, per cominciare). Che sarebbe bello. E' un po' diverso da fantasticare su un ex. Un conto è una fantasia, un conto è rendere l'altro partecipe di questa fantasia. Poi questo è solo il mio modo di vedere la cosa, ovvio, e se sono qui è per sentire anche il parere altrui.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la gravità, non intendevo nel senso di responsabilità. Una scappatella come l'hai descritta tu è qualcosa fatta in maniera cosciente. Un'attrazione verso un altro invece è qualcosa che si scatena nella tua testa anche se non vuoi. Mentre puoi sempre tirarti indietro davanti a due cosce aperte (parlo di un uomo), se la cosa parte dalla testa è più complicata. Più grave perché potenzialmente fa più danno o è più difficilmente superabile.
> 
> ...


Allora...lei dice a lui che vorrebbe, ma non può.
Io ti dico che invece il succo del discorso è che potrebbe, ma non vuole!
Quando vuoi una cosa la fai, tu dici che si sentono da diverso tempo...quindi non è una cosa recentissima. A maggior ragione sarebbe già successo diverse volte.
Il rendere partecipe una persona di una fantasia non la rende automaticamente realtà.

Magari lei ha "bisogno" di averlo nella sua vita, senza che però questo tolga niente a te...e quello che gli dice serve a tenerlo in qualche modo legato... vogliamo dire che è un po' egoista? Diciamolo...
Sì, non è bello, me ne rendo conto, ma non è grave come la stai vivendo, proprio perchè lei vuole te e ha scelto te e continua a farlo ogni giorno.
I sacrifici nella vita si fanno, ma chi ti dice che "togliersi quello sfizio" non le imponga un sacrificio ancora più grande come può essere lo sfascio di una famiglia?
Tu pensi, e ragionaci seriamente, di metterla in condizione di sacrificio?

Cerca di vedere la cosa da più angolazioni...


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Ho aggiunto una risposta al post di Nicka nel mio post precedente.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai con il matrimonio ci assumiamo doveri e diritti.


Per quanto possa valere, non siamo sposati.




Nicka ha detto:


> Parli di un eventuale ritorno in VOI...ma voi siete ancora coppia, lei non sa nemmeno quello che ti sta passando per il cervello, non ha fatto (ancora?) niente...
> 
> Parlaci della vostra coppia, che è quella che lei vive quotidianamente...ed è la cosa importante...



Parlavo di un ritorno in NOI a seguito di un'eventuale pausa affinché lei possa chiarire a se stessa cosa vuole.

E aggiungo che secondo me lei sta lavorando molto sulla situazione per conto suo. Conoscendola, credo si renda conto che così non può andare e che deve trovare le risposte. Credo che la cosa l'abbia tormentata per parecchio tempo e forse la tormenta ancora di più oggi che è arrivato un altro bimbo e le cose tra noi sono migliorate. Quindi da un lato mi dico anche che forse dovrei darle tempo di lavorarci su e vedere se la risolve da sola. So che sta cercando delle risposte.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Parlavo di un ritorno in NOI a seguito di un'eventuale pausa affinché lei possa chiarire a se stessa cosa vuole.
> 
> E aggiungo che secondo me lei sta lavorando molto sulla situazione per conto suo. Conoscendola, credo si renda conto che così non può andare e che deve trovare le risposte. Credo che la cosa l'abbia tormentata per parecchio tempo e forse la tormenta ancora di più oggi che è arrivato un altro bimbo e le cose tra noi sono migliorate. Quindi da un lato mi dico anche che forse dovrei darle tempo di lavorarci su e vedere se la risolve da sola. So che sta cercando delle risposte.


Ma chi ti dà sicurezza che lei questo tempo di riflessione lo voglia?
E' questo che non capisco...
Non è che ne senti il bisogno tu?


----------



## danny (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...lei dice a lui che vorrebbe, ma non può.
> *Io ti dico che invece il succo del discorso è che potrebbe, ma non vuole!*
> *Quando vuoi una cosa la fai,* tu dici che si sentono da diverso tempo...quindi non è una cosa recentissima. A maggior ragione sarebbe già successo diverse volte.
> Il rendere partecipe una persona di una fantasia non la rende automaticamente realtà.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

La sicurezza me la da il fatto che la conosco. E' difficile da spiegare, magari ci provo in privato. Non ci sta bene in questa situazione. Non la vive con leggerezza.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> La sicurezza me la da il fatto che la conosco. E' difficile da spiegare, magari ci provo in privato. Non ci sta bene in questa situazione. Non la vive con leggerezza.


E allora le devi parlare, ma non tirando fuori il fatto che hai letto le sue cose, quanto proprio per il fatto che la conosci e vedi che non sta bene...


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.
> 
> Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.
> 
> ...


Scrivi tu stesso che senti che ti ama. Quindi é cosí perché sei tu che la vivi.
hai controllato e nonostante intrattenga questo rapporto epistolare erotico non ti ha mai tradito.
E ne avrebbe avuto tutte le possibilità.

Stai muto.
Non dirle nulla.  Controlla se vuoi ma fallo che non ti becchi.
É un gioco innocente. Te lo ha dimostrato e non ti sta tradendo.



Mi sono innervosita.
:unhappy:

Ora continuo a leggere


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie per il suggerimento. Potrebbe anche essere un'idea, ma non penso la metterò in pratica.
> 
> Per chiarezza, non ho scoperto niente sul suo telefonino (e abbastanza furba da cancellare telefonate e messaggi), però ho modo di leggere le sue chat.


Ecco bravo.
Lascia stare il suggerimento.
Ma pensa te quanto sbattimento uno si deve fare Nonostante NON ci sia tradimento per scoprire cosa....
Cosa?

Non c é niente da scoprire. Sai già tutto. Hai pe prove piú importanti in mano.
Ti ama e non ti tradisce.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco bravo.
> Lascia stare il suggerimento.
> Ma pensa te quanto sbattimento uno si deve fare Nonostante NON ci sia tradimento per scoprire cosa....
> Cosa?
> ...


sbagli tu qui Tebe.
per lui, come per tanti altri, anche epistolarmente e/o virtualemnte sussiste il tradimento. tanto quanto quello fisico. e' una cosa che non gli puoi inculcare in testa (il fatto che non sia tradimento), lui si sente amato si, ma anche tradito.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ataru, la tua paura è che la donna che ami e che senti che ti ama ti menta, ed è una paura dettata proprio dall'amore che dichiari. Ma ti domando: Questa tua paura è  giustificata da qualche segnale nella vostra vita, indipendentemente dalle chat con l'ex, uche non vuoi vedere? Se non vedi, non senti, non avverti segnali di distacco da parte di lei, non cedere a questa tua paura, che non ha reale fondamento. Un ex è un ex. Questo significa sia che è il passato, sia che un passato c'è stato e non si dimentica. La parte del geloso non giova mai a nessuno, non c'è nulla che faccia perdere potere seduttivo quanto una manifestazione di gelosia. Ti consiglierei di stupirla con qualche effetto speciale, come una sorpresa bella del tutto inaspettata. Insomma: comincia a riconquistarla, se mai ce ne sia bisogno, come donna e non come moglie, a prescindere dal fantasma dell'ex. Occupale i pensieri, non farti dare per scontato.


A parte il "stupiscila eccetera" straquoto tutto.
ripetendo che é un momento di svago rilassante per la moglie.
Che non toglie nulla .
Lo ha detto lui stesso.
Anzi secondo me lei ha dimostrato di non voler assolutamente trasportare questa cosa virtuale nel reale.
Minchia. Chattano da anni. Volete farmi credere che non hanno avuto mai nessuna occasione per?

Essú, fate i seri.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fidati che se avesse voluto viverlo lo avrebbe fatto...
> Non vorrei insistere, ma il tradimento vero e proprio è ben altro...
> Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, lo sarebbe per chiunque, ma non è grave come la stai vedendo tu adesso.
> 
> ...


Brava.
Ma insisto nel dire che non necessariamente deve esserci un problema all interno della coppia.
C é chi fa un corso di uncinetto. Chi va in palestra. Chi si rinchiude in un santuario. Chi si flagella.
Cazzi loro. Si riappropriano della parte fanciullesca o solo loro cosi.
contonuo a non vederci il marcio.
E lui dovrebbe lasciarla fare senza intervenire.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> La sicurezza me la da il fatto che la conosco. E' difficile da spiegare, magari ci provo in privato. Non ci sta bene in questa situazione. Non la vive con leggerezza.


Beh ma scusa. É ovvio che non la viva con leggerezza considerato che é una cosa a sfondo erotico.
Ma é anche solo un piccolo passatemento.
prova a guardarla con gli occhi di lei.
Io ci riesco. 
Non é niente per voi.
Niente.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sbagli tu qui Tebe.
> per lui, come per tanti altri, anche epistolarmente e/o virtualemnte sussiste il tradimento. tanto quanto quello fisico. e' una cosa che non gli puoi inculcare in testa (il fatto che non sia tradimento), lui si sente amato si, ma anche tradito.


Ok. E lei si sente di non tradire. E infatti non lo fa.
Che fanno. Una questione di principip sui massimi sistemi del tradimento?
Io mi metto nei panni di lei e rimarrei stupita e di molto se il mio compagno mi dicesse certe cose.
E non solo.
Mi incazzerei pure un pochetto perché ho dimostrato di amarlo e non tradirlo ma se lui vuole per dorza curare un unghia incarnita con sette cicli di kemioterapia...beh...un filino esagerato no?
Perché questo é.
Per me.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

Quoto Tebe


Per il semplice fatto, che i fatti a casa, parlano un'altra lingua. 

Ora, si potrebbe anche iniziare un discorso teorico, su un'amicizia epistolare,
per capire, che peso o cosa in realtà ne pensa lei ... 

Forse, viene interpretato troppo ... gli si dà troppo valore e troppi significati,
che lei forse ... né vede, né prova ... né nulla. Ma parlandone, così,
anche tu hai la possibilità di dire o esprimere le tue "paure" a riguardo ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. E lei si sente di non tradire. E infatti non lo fa.
> Che fanno. Una questione di principip sui massimi sistemi del tradimento?
> Io mi metto nei panni di lei e rimarrei stupita e di molto se il mio compagno mi dicesse certe cose.
> E non solo.
> ...


e' cosi anche per me, ma non e' una cosa che si dice e si inculca agli altri.
purtroppo...
per esempio il mio compagno di lascerebbe immediatamente se per dirti mi beccasse a chattare con qualche maschio. alto tradimento.
anche io mi incazzerei......ma cio non toglie che lui si sentitrebbe tradito nell anima.....caso contrario se vengo a sapere di una sua scappatella, o meglio, scappellatella, al massimo mi rode un po ma poi basta, finisce li, non e' che ci ricamo sopra, basta si prende si archivia (con tutte le dovute notazioni del caso)


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' cosi anche per me, ma non e' una cosa che si dice e si inculca agli altri.
> purtroppo...
> per esempio il mio compagno di lascerebbe immediatamente se per dirti mi beccasse a chattare con qualche maschio. alto tradimento.
> anche io mi incazzerei......ma cio non toglie che lui si sentitrebbe tradito nell anima.....caso contrario se vengo a sapere di una sua scappatella, o meglio, scappellatella, al massimo mi rode un po ma poi basta, finisce li, non e' che ci ricamo sopra, basta si prende si archivia (con tutte le dovute notazioni del caso)


Proprio vero che ognuno reagisce a modo proprio...
Se penso che il mio moroso una sera esce e ha la bella idea di pecorinizzare una perfetta sconosciuta vado giù di testa...io non archivio l'imbecillità...
Diverso per me è il discorso del sentire una persona alla quale è legato, sì, mi può infastidire, ma nella vita abbiamo provato sentimenti, perchè eliminare totalmente una persona dalla proprio vita?
Ah...prima che mi si chieda: io sento quello di cui sono stata amante per anni, con il quale è finita prima di fidanzarmi. Il mio moroso è capitato che sentisse la sua ex e che la vedesse...se l'è trovata pure al lavoro (non sto nemmeno a raccontare il fatto perchè sarebbe assurdo!  e ai limiti dell'incredibile)...e il caso ha voluto che quel giorno gli facessi un'improvvisata...lei era con il suo attuale fidanzato...
Nessuno ha litigato con nessuno e la cosa non ha dato alcun problema, nè strascichi, nè pensieri...
Tutti abbiamo un passato e tutti abbiamo la necessità di spazi inviolabili, che finchè non fanno realmente del male a qualcuno sono spazi del tutto innocenti...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Proprio vero che ognuno reagisce a modo proprio...
> Se penso che il mio moroso una sera esce e ha la bella idea di pecorinizzare una perfetta sconosciuta vado giù di testa...io non archivio l'imbecillità...
> Diverso per me è il discorso del sentire una persona alla quale è legato, sì, mi può infastidire, ma nella vita abbiamo provato sentimenti, perchè eliminare totalmente una persona dalla proprio vita?
> Ah...prima che mi si chieda: io sento quello di cui sono stata amante per anni, con il quale è finita prima di fidanzarmi. Il mio moroso è capitato che sentisse la sua ex e che la vedesse...se l'è trovata pure al lavoro (non sto nemmeno a raccontare il fatto perchè sarebbe assurdo!  e ai limiti dell'incredibile)...e il caso ha voluto che quel giorno gli facessi un'improvvisata...lei era con il suo attuale fidanzato...
> ...



be io lo capisco. capisco tutto diciamo perche conosco bene quello che c e' sotto. dorti che mi sento amata e' poco. e' nulla. non saprei nemmeno spiegarlo. ho tutto dal mio compagno.
quindi non parlavo di pecorinizzare, ma un avventura non mi cambierebbe nulla a me. lui non la vuole e non l ha mai avuta. sa che se ne sente il bisogno, una volta, puo farlo. 
io non ho questa liberta ma nemmeno la voglio, come non la vuole lui.
ma io a differenza sua capirei, perche perch perche....perche e' chimica e so che a me (che poi sarei quella che dovrbbe soffrire) non toglierebbe nulla di nulla.


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be io lo capisco. capisco tutto diciamo perche conosco bene quello che c e' sotto. dorti che mi sento amata e' poco. e' nulla. non saprei nemmeno spiegarlo. ho tutto dal mio compagno.
> quindi non parlavo di pecorinizzare, ma un avventura non mi cambierebbe nulla a me. lui non la vuole e non l ha mai avuta. sa che se ne sente il bisogno, una volta, puo farlo.
> io non ho questa liberta ma nemmeno la voglio, come non la vuole lui.
> ma io a differenza sua capirei, perche perch perche....perche e' chimica e so che a me (che poi sarei quella che dovrbbe soffrire) non toglierebbe nulla di nulla.


Sì, ma come ho detto ognuno ha il proprio vissuto e le proprie reazioni...
Mi stupisce invece chi scrive, che ha la sicurezza che non è capitato nella vita di tutti i giorni nulla di nulla e veramente pare che abbia scoperto qualcosa di allucinante, cosa che oggettivamente bisogna considerare che non lo è o comunque non lo è ai livelli che sembra la stia prendendo...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma come ho detto ognuno ha il proprio vissuto e le proprie reazioni...
> Mi stupisce invece chi scrive, che ha la sicurezza che non è capitato nella vita di tutti i giorni nulla di nulla e veramente pare che abbia scoperto qualcosa di allucinante, cosa che oggettivamente bisogna considerare che non lo è o comunque non lo è ai livelli che sembra la stia prendendo...


assolutamente. volevo dire che capisco perche costui qui sta reagendo cosi. 
ma penso abbia tutte le carte per capire che tradimento non e'. 
che ' uno spazio di lei. innocente dove nulla succede.


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Tebe (e non solo), tralasciate un dettaglio. Il suo coinvolgimento mentale ed emotivo con lui, che non è cosa da poco. Come ho detto, non ho problemi se si guarda un porno o si masturba pensando al bel ragazzo che ha incrociato per strada. E non sono un tipo geloso che ci incazza se chatta con un amico. Trattiene rapporti di amicizia con molti uomini e non mi danno nessun problema. Uno dei sui ex lo conosco e lo frequentiamo pure. A volte ci va pure a cena da sola o lo va a trovare a casa anche senza di me. E' una storia che hanno vissuto e si è conclusa. Si vogliono molto bene e non ho problemi ne sospetti.

Qui la cosa è un po' oltre. Poi ok, per voi forse è tradimento SOLO quando te lo fai infilare / lo infili da qualche parte. Ma non è la verità assoluta e non dovete per forza convincere me o altri che sia così. Se si facesse vedere in chat mentre si masturba chattando con lui per voi non sarebbe tradimento perché non c'è un contatto fisico pelle-pelle? E' davvero questo il confine? Oh, io rispetto la vostra visione della cosa e sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per me se la pensassi come voi. Ma magari non fatemi pure passare per "carnefice", please.


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be io lo capisco. capisco tutto diciamo perche conosco bene quello che c e' sotto. dorti che mi sento amata e' poco. e' nulla. non saprei nemmeno spiegarlo. ho tutto dal mio compagno.
> quindi non parlavo di pecorinizzare, ma un avventura non mi cambierebbe nulla a me. lui non la vuole e non l ha mai avuta. sa che se ne sente il bisogno, una volta, puo farlo.
> io non ho questa liberta ma nemmeno la voglio, come non la vuole lui.
> ma io a differenza sua capirei, perche perch perche....perche e' chimica e so che a me (che poi sarei quella che dovrbbe soffrire) non toglierebbe nulla di nulla.



Carissima,
una che la pensa come me! Non ci credo!!
Però ti voglio chiedere cosa intendi per "avventura"?
Per me è una scappatella di una volta senza nessun seguito.
E' il seguito che mi ammazza letteralmente.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tebe (e non solo), tralasciate un dettaglio. Il suo coinvolgimento mentale ed emotivo con lui, che non è cosa da poco. Come ho detto, non ho problemi se si guarda un porno o si masturba pensando al bel ragazzo che ha incrociato per strada. E non sono un tipo geloso che ci incazza se chatta con un amico. Trattiene rapporti di amicizia con molti uomini e non mi danno nessun problema. Uno dei sui ex lo conosco e lo frequentiamo pure. A volte ci va pure a cena da sola o lo va a trovare a casa anche senza di me. E' una storia che hanno vissuto e si è conclusa. Si vogliono molto bene e non ho problemi ne sospetti.
> 
> Qui la cosa è un po' oltre. Poi ok, per voi forse è tradimento SOLO quando te lo fai infilare / lo infili da qualche parte. Ma non è la verità assoluta e non dovete per forza convincere me o altri che sia così. Se si facesse vedere in chat mentre si masturba chattando con lui per voi non sarebbe tradimento perché non c'è un contatto fisico pelle-pelle? E' davvero questo il confine? Oh, io rispetto la vostra visione della cosa e sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per me se la pensassi come voi. Ma magari non fatemi pure passare per "carnefice", please.


dico. questo coinvolgimento mentale, a te cosa toglieva?
cosa toglie?
lascia perdere che lo sai, perche se non lo sapessi oggi non saresti qui. a conti fatti. lei ti da di meno?


----------



## Diletta (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tebe (e non solo), tralasciate un dettaglio. Il suo coinvolgimento mentale ed emotivo con lui, che non è cosa da poco. Come ho detto, non ho problemi se si guarda un porno o si masturba pensando al bel ragazzo che ha incrociato per strada. E non sono un tipo geloso che ci incazza se chatta con un amico. Trattiene rapporti di amicizia con molti uomini e non mi danno nessun problema. Uno dei sui ex lo conosco e lo frequentiamo pure. A volte ci va pure a cena da sola o lo va a trovare a casa anche senza di me. E' una storia che hanno vissuto e si è conclusa. Si vogliono molto bene e non ho problemi ne sospetti.
> 
> Qui la cosa è un po' oltre. Poi ok, per voi forse è tradimento SOLO quando te lo fai infilare / lo infili da qualche parte. Ma non è la verità assoluta e non dovete per forza convincere me o altri che sia così. Se si facesse vedere in chat mentre si masturba chattando con lui per voi non sarebbe tradimento perché non c'è un contatto fisico pelle-pelle? E' davvero questo il confine? Oh, io rispetto la vostra visione della cosa e sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per me se la pensassi come voi. Ma magari non fatemi pure passare per "carnefice", please.



Direi che è molto peggio rispetto a farsi un'avventura di una volta e via, capisco il tuo tormento.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> una che la pensa come me! Non ci credo!!
> Però ti voglio chiedere cosa intendi per "avventura"?
> Per me è una scappatella di una volta senza nessun seguito.
> E' il seguito che mi ammazza letteralmente.



esattamente quello che intendi tu cara!!
io dico e parlo solo di una questine fisica. 
il mio compgano, ecco, prima di me e dopo una relazione durata 6 anni, (tipo4 anni di stacco fai conto) ha scoptao come un maiale in calore senza ritorno, uno schifo totale....
non e' che mi apsetto che dall oggi al domani trovi soddisfacente fare sesso solo con me per il resto della sua vita. 
quindi io intendo solo uan cosa fisica, la voglia e il desiderio per una volta di provare qualcosa di diverso.
solo questo.
se c'e' un dopo, ce ne sara' uno solo perche faccio fuori tutti


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tebe (e non solo), tralasciate un dettaglio. Il suo coinvolgimento mentale ed emotivo con lui, che non è cosa da poco. Come ho detto, non ho problemi se si guarda un porno o si masturba pensando al bel ragazzo che ha incrociato per strada. E non sono un tipo geloso che ci incazza se chatta con un amico. Trattiene rapporti di amicizia con molti uomini e non mi danno nessun problema. Uno dei sui ex lo conosco e lo frequentiamo pure. A volte ci va pure a cena da sola o lo va a trovare a casa anche senza di me. E' una storia che hanno vissuto e si è conclusa. Si vogliono molto bene e non ho problemi ne sospetti.
> 
> Qui la cosa è un po' oltre. Poi ok, per voi forse è tradimento SOLO quando te lo fai infilare / lo infili da qualche parte. Ma non è la verità assoluta e non dovete per forza convincere me o altri che sia così. Se si facesse vedere in chat mentre si masturba chattando con lui per voi non sarebbe tradimento perché non c'è un contatto fisico pelle-pelle? E' davvero questo il confine? Oh, io rispetto la vostra visione della cosa e sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per me se la pensassi come voi. Ma magari non fatemi pure passare per "carnefice", please.



Ciao

tanti post fa, l'avevo scritto ... dipende dal peso, dall'influenza che tutto ciò ha su di lei. 
Tu stesso scrivi, che ti ama ... che è una cosa che percepisci ... 

Ti chiedo, in cosa lo noti - oltre a ciò che hai letto - che lei nel vostro stare assieme,
è coinvolta emotivamente e con la testa al trove? ... Forse ho perso un passaggio. 

Certo, che questo aspetto ha una sua importanza ... ma giustamente, quale in questo caso. 
Perciò aprirei un discorso con lei ... anche solo sul teorico ... tanto per iniziare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Tebe (e non solo), tralasciate un dettaglio. Il suo coinvolgimento mentale ed emotivo con lui, che non è cosa da poco. Come ho detto, non ho problemi se si guarda un porno o si masturba pensando al bel ragazzo che ha incrociato per strada. E non sono un tipo geloso che ci incazza se chatta con un amico. Trattiene rapporti di amicizia con molti uomini e non mi danno nessun problema. Uno dei sui ex lo conosco e lo frequentiamo pure. A volte ci va pure a cena da sola o lo va a trovare a casa anche senza di me. E' una storia che hanno vissuto e si è conclusa. Si vogliono molto bene e non ho problemi ne sospetti.
> 
> Qui la cosa è un po' oltre. Poi ok, per voi forse è tradimento SOLO quando te lo fai infilare / lo infili da qualche parte. Ma non è la verità assoluta e non dovete per forza convincere me o altri che sia così. Se si facesse vedere in chat mentre si masturba chattando con lui per voi non sarebbe tradimento perché non c'è un contatto fisico pelle-pelle? E' davvero questo il confine? Oh, io rispetto la vostra visione della cosa e sarebbe tutto più semplice anche per me se la pensassi come voi. Ma magari non fatemi pure passare per "carnefice", please.


Allora, non voglio essere volgare, ma c'è chi si masturba con oggetti, chi lo fa in cam (guardando o facendosi guardare), chi guardando un porno, chi pensando al collega della scrivania accanto, chi pensando a un attore, ci sono uomini che da etero pensano a come sarebbe un rapporto gay, donne etero che pensano a come sarebbe trastullare un seno che non è il proprio...la fantasia, soprattutto nelle questioni di sesso, è qualcosa di talmente profondo e personale che è inutile stare a parlare secondo me...
Non ti voglio convincere di nulla, ma se sono stati insieme e la cosa è finita è finita...io penserei al fatto che avendo possibilità di fare qualcosa ha deciso di non farla, ma non tirarmi fuori la storia del sacrifico, che il sacrificio vero e proprio è dei santi!

Poi ripeto, lo capisco perfettamente che ti dia fastidio...ma davvero cerca di non ingigantire una cosa che fondamentalmente è ferma nella testa! Se pensi che ci sia un problema nella VOSTRA COPPIA affronta piuttosto questo, non il fatto che lei si sia procurata un orgasmo che non implicava la tua presenza in quel momento...


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dico. questo coinvolgimento mentale, a te cosa toglieva?
> cosa toglie?
> lascia perdere che lo sai, perche se non lo sapessi oggi non saresti qui. a conti fatti. lei ti da di meno?


Qualcosa in meno mi da, ma non posso stabilire se sia dovuto al coinvolgimento che ha con lui, te lo concedo.

Sebbene trovo molto lontano da me questo modo di vedere, ci penserò, cercando di far tesoro delle esperienze e del pensiero di tutti voi.

Due pensieri mi passano per la testa mentre scrivo. Forse non seguirò il filo logico della discussione, ma pazienza.

Il primo è che mi chiedo se a lei non manchi qualcosa. A leggere i vostri post dovrei pensare di no, che tra noi va tutto benissimo, è tutto perfetto, che mi ama e che ha solo bisogno di evasione e di qualcosa di suo. Però non riesco a non pensare che questa attrazione per lui possa essere a sua volta amore, che lei possa sentire che in fondo desidera più lui di me, ma che purtroppo ora è imbrigliata con me e il prezzo da pagare per liberasi di queste catene è troppo grande. Questo pur volendomi bene e, anzi, anche per quello. Quindi in sostanza che lei sia intimamente infelice per non poter vivere in maniera piena una relazione con lui e si debba accontentare di quello che hanno.

Il secondo è che non capisco, se questo con lui è solo una specie di gioco, una piacevole evasione, perché debba lottare e sforzarsi per mantenerlo su questa dimensione. Perché debba faticare per non farsi coinvolgere troppo. Perché tema che lasciarsi andare all'istinto possa portarla troppo in la (cosa che le è già capitata, proprio con lui). E' compatibile questo suo lottare e "violentarsi" con una cosa "innocente" e senza altre implicazioni?



Nicka ha detto:


> non il fatto che lei si sia procurata un orgasmo che non implicava la tua presenza in quel momento...




Giusto perché non vi facciate un'idea sbagliata di me, non ho nulla contro le fantasie, contro i sex toys (ne abbiamo, li usiamo e mi fa piacere se li usa anche da sola) o contro il fatto che si possa masturbare in mia assenza. Anzi, mi eccita anche la cosa. Non mi sento in competizione con un simpatico coniglietto o con le sue dita.

Su una cosa hai ragione. Per il momento è solo nella sua testa. Magari in maniera molto ingombrante, ma non è andata oltre. Ci penserò. Mi preoccupa che ha detto che potrebbe accadere se si lasciasse andare. Direte "mai dire mai", ma io posso essere categorico sul fatto che non la tradirò mai. Non è una possibilità. E qui so che molti (visto anche il tipo di forum) mi rideranno dietro .


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Qualcosa in meno mi da, ma non posso stabilire se sia dovuto al coinvolgimento che ha con lui, te lo concedo.
> 
> Sebbene trovo molto lontano da me questo modo di vedere, ci penserò, cercando di far tesoro delle esperienze e del pensiero di tutti voi.
> 
> ...


il primo e il secondo pensiero sono la stessa cosa ma tu sei nel panico e non lo capisci 
beh mio caro. tu doivresti sapere se le manca qualcosa nel senso: e' la tua compagna. la conosci. ok.
io ti dico. so che non manca nulla al mio rapporto, al mio lui non manca nulla, perche lo conosco e me lo direbbe, me l ha sempre detto quando gli mancava qualcosa.
puoi dire lo stesso della tua compagna?
in quella misura tu puoi sapere.
secondo, tu non devi convincerti di nulla, solo, se ti senti amato, allora sappi che per lei e' una necessita, se lo fa da tanto e costantemente. ma non ti tradisce fisicamente parlando.
puo essere un modo per sentirsi apprezzata. 
puo essere un modo per fingere di vivere una ltra vita
puo essere un modo per tante cose.....
io cercherei di sentirla di piu. tu ora sei anche spaventato e non riusciresti a distinguere una zanzara da una mosca per cui qualsiasi cosa che non va magari tu la colleghi a lui. non e' cosi.
sentila davvero. cerca di capire se quello che percepisci da parte di lei e': amore, voglia di stare insieme, affetto, tenerezze, passione e tuttoo.....se e' cosi...ma di che ti lamenti?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Qualcosa in meno mi da, ma non posso stabilire se sia dovuto al coinvolgimento che ha con lui, te lo concedo.
> 
> Sebbene trovo molto lontano da me questo modo di vedere, ci penserò, cercando di far tesoro delle esperienze e del pensiero di tutti voi.
> 
> ...


no no..io sono l utente fedele perfetta. so che non tradiro mai. anche se al termine tradimento attribuisco tutt altro significato. diciamo alla vostra maniera, fisica, non tradir' mai.


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Eheh. Allora io sono l'utente fedele perfetto. So che non tradirò mai, anche se il mio concetto di tradimento è un po' più ampio e  quindi ci sono più cose che non farei


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Eheh. Allora io sono l'utente fedele perfetto. So che non tradirò mai, anche se il mio concetto di tradimento è un po' più ampio e  quindi ci sono più cose che non farei


si probabile, ma ti togli anche un sacco di piaceri innocenti 
ma forse anche no


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

Ma neanche tanto, sai?


----------



## Ataru (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tanti post fa, l'avevo scritto ... dipende dal peso, dall'influenza che tutto ciò ha su di lei.
> Tu stesso scrivi, che ti ama ... che è una cosa che percepisci ...
> ...


E' difficile descriverlo perché si tratta di sensazioni. Non si può "provare" l'Amore.

Cosa mi manca? Mi manca un po' la passione dei bei tempi andati, che non significa solo passione a letto, ma anche la passione nel desiderare di vedere l'altro dopo una giornata di lavoro, se capisci cosa intendo. La passione nella voglia di stare assieme. Mi manca un po' di entusiasmo nel viverci come coppia. Ma questo capisco che non è per tutti uguale e se io ce l'ho ancora dopo 13 anni, per altri è una cosa che un po' si spegne più o meno velocemente per lasciare spazio ad un amore diverso e più maturo. Il mio amore è più maturo e consapevole di un tempo, ma conservo quell'entusiasmo dei giorni andati. O, meglio, l'ho ritrovato quando ho messo da parte alcune mie paure. Abbiamo avuto una crisi, qualche anno fa. Niente allontanamenti. Solo un avvenimento doloroso che ci ha messo un po' alla prova e durante il quale io, che ho sofferto a mia volta, non le sono stato abbastanza vicino. Sicuramente l'ho ferita pur non volendo e questo un po' ha cambiato le cose. Una ferita guarisce, ma la cicatrice a ricordarti quello che è successo rimane sempre, no? Quindi non escludo che lei abbia perso un po' di passione anche a seguito di quello che è successo, anche se siamo andati avanti e abbiamo fatto due bimbi dopo. Lei dice che è così, un po' grezza, ruvida, che non riesce a manifestare il suo affetto con i gesti ed in effetti è così, anche con i figli che pure ama alla follia. Però io ho conosciuto una lei diversa, che certi gesti nei miei confronti li ha avuti e quindi so che dietro alla "corazza" c'è altro. Sono però consapevole che non tutti dimostrano il loro amore allo stesso modo e non do troppa importanza a questo suo modo di essere, anche se è cambiato e forse in passato, prima del fattaccio, si sentiva più libera di "svalvolare".

Per il resto, nel nostro quotidiano non ho motivo di credere che abbia la testa altrove. L'ho avuto in passato ed ora so perché. Ma oggi no, non posso dire che non ci sia.

Da cosa capisco che mi ama? Da piccoli gesti non plateali. Dal fatto che dopo aver passato qualche giorno via, quando mi ha visto all'aeroporto le sono venuti i lucciconi. Dal fatto che a volte allunga una mano a sfiorare la mia. Quando organizza la giornata del mio compleanno per farmi una sorpresa. O quando, cosa non proprio usuale, mi scrive un "Ciao Amore" con un bacio dietro. Da quando è felice per qualcosa e mi chiama con qualche nomignolo. O l'altra sera, quando a letto prima di dormire mi è scappato un "Ti amo!" e lei (che non me lo dice mai e in genere si limita a sorridere e magari a baciarmi quando glielo dico io, motivo per cui cerco di non dirlo così spesso quanto vorrei) mi ha risposto "Stavo pensando la stessa cosa!" e sentivo che era sincera. Banalità che non vogliono dire niente?


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' difficile descriverlo perché si tratta di sensazioni. Non si può "provare" l'Amore.
> 
> Cosa mi manca? Mi manca un po' la passione dei bei tempi andati, che non significa solo passione a letto, ma anche la passione nel desiderare di vedere l'altro dopo una giornata di lavoro, se capisci cosa intendo. La passione nella voglia di stare assieme. Mi manca un po' di entusiasmo nel viverci come coppia. Ma questo capisco che non è per tutti uguale e se io ce l'ho ancora dopo 13 anni, per altri è una cosa che un po' si spegne più o meno velocemente per lasciare spazio ad un amore diverso e più maturo. Il mio amore è più maturo e consapevole di un tempo, ma conservo quell'entusiasmo dei giorni andati. O, meglio, l'ho ritrovato quando ho messo da parte alcune mie paure. Abbiamo avuto una crisi, qualche anno fa. Niente allontanamenti. Solo un avvenimento doloroso che ci ha messo un po' alla prova e durante il quale io, che ho sofferto a mia volta, non le sono stato abbastanza vicino. Sicuramente l'ho ferita pur non volendo e questo un po' ha cambiato le cose. Una ferita guarisce, ma la cicatrice a ricordarti quello che è successo rimane sempre, no? Quindi non escludo che lei abbia perso un po' di passione anche a seguito di quello che è successo, anche se siamo andati avanti e abbiamo fatto due bimbi dopo. Lei dice che è così, un po' grezza, ruvida, che non riesce a manifestare il suo affetto con i gesti ed in effetti è così, anche con i figli che pure ama alla follia. Però io ho conosciuto una lei diversa, che certi gesti nei miei confronti li ha avuti e quindi so che dietro alla "corazza" c'è altro. Sono però consapevole che non tutti dimostrano il loro amore allo stesso modo e non do troppa importanza a questo suo modo di essere, anche se è cambiato e forse in passato, prima del fattaccio, si sentiva più libera di "svalvolare".
> 
> ...



Ciao 

raccontano brani interi ... della vostra storia e del filo che vi unisce ... 
sembra che sia più forte, di quello che tu a momenti credi ... 

Da parte tua, vivi la passione che provi per lei ... fatti sentire, per quello che sei. 
A volte, ci vuole tanto, tanto tanto per far sì, che quella cicatrice diventi anche un decoro. 
Un segno della vostra capacità di superare ... con tutte le sfumature del caso ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' cosi anche per me, ma non e' una cosa che si dice e si inculca agli altri.
> purtroppo...
> per esempio il mio compagno di lascerebbe immediatamente se per dirti mi beccasse a chattare con qualche maschio. alto tradimento.
> anche io mi incazzerei......ma cio non toglie che lui si sentitrebbe tradito nell anima.....caso contrario se vengo a sapere di una sua scappatella, o meglio, scappellatella, al massimo mi rode un po ma poi basta, finisce li, non e' che ci ricamo sopra, basta si prende si archivia (con tutte le dovute notazioni del caso)


Ma infatti lo capusco benissmo e alla luce dibquanto sopra e sel sentire lw cose del tradimento in maniera diversa...
Insomma.
Detta papale papale.
Se lui parla e le dicr ció che ha scritto qui , secondo me manda il suo rapporto a puttane.


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

Giorgy ha detto:


> No.
> Però il rispetto e la stima, nonostante le conseguenze che si amplificano in seguito, vengono a mancare col tradimento.
> Prima ci saranno stati no? Perciò bisognerebbe capire se il tradimento è un momento estemporaneo. E se quello che c'era prima c'è anche dopo che il tradimento che si è consumato.
> 
> ...




Sul primo grassetto devo dire che forse mettermi i panni del l'altro aiuta a capire, non certo a giustificare 
sul secondo, credo ci si debba trovare. A freddo dico che hai ragione. Ma ripercorro la mia vita e non scorderò mai la notte in cui ho pensato che sarebbe stata l ultima in cui avremmo dormito tutti insieme nel lettone....per fortune non è andata così, ma al solo pensiero mi si ghiaccia il sangue!


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto devo dire che forse mettermi i panni del l'altro aiuta a capire, non certo a giustificare
> sul secondo, credo ci si debba trovare. A freddo dico che hai ragione. Ma ripercorro la mia vita e non scorderò mai la notte in cui ho pensato che sarebbe stata l ultima in cui avremmo dormito tutti insieme nel lettone....per fortune non è andata così, ma al solo pensiero mi si ghiaccia il sangue!


E' soggettivo. Io ti dico tranquillamente che se i miei si fossero separati avrei avuto un'infanzia e una giovinezza migliori...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' soggettivo. Io ti dico tranquillamente che se i miei si fossero separati avrei avuto un'infanzia e una giovinezza migliori...



Ciao cara,

Si, vero, dipende da più cose. E molti confermano il tuo sentire. 
Anche i risultati di tante ricerche, sono arrivati al fine,
che è meglio un genitore con una buona atmosfera,
che due ... che non si sopportano ecc. ecc. ecc. 
E nel frattempo, anche la società non timbra più
un bimbo da genitori separati come, "poverino" ... :unhappy:

Sienne


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' soggettivo. Io ti dico tranquillamente che se i miei si fossero separati avrei avuto un'infanzia e una giovinezza migliori...


pure io.


E una delle cose che mi fa più incazzare è che in famiglia erano tutti progressisti a manetta, gente veramente oltre i tempi, persone che hanno scardinato ogni moralismo, eppure...cazzo.
Il divorzio proprio era un tabù.
Non lo era l'aborto, l'eutanasia, la pillola, i preservativi, i tradimenti, il sesso...
solo quello. 
Incredibile quanto l'ottisità su certe cose faccia più danni che altro.

Mah


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.
> 
> Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.
> 
> ...


Gli uomini "leggono" Playboy, le donne gli Harmony.
Lui è il suo Harmony.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti lo capusco benissmo e alla luce dibquanto sopra e sel sentire lw cose del tradimento in maniera diversa...
> Insomma.
> Detta papale papale.
> Se lui parla e le dicr ció che ha scritto qui , secondo me manda il suo rapporto a puttane.


ho scritto in sintesi quello che hai scritto tu, prima di leggerti.
Ma questo non lo credo.
Lei potrebbe cercare di trovare il modo di vivere quel tipo di evasione con il marito.


----------



## Ataru (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei potrebbe cercare di trovare il modo di vivere quel tipo di evasione con il marito.


Uh? Cioè?


----------



## stellina (11 Aprile 2014)

mi scuso perchè non ho letto tutto...
so che sei un uomo e io una donna ma lasciando stare tutte le riflessioni sulla differenza di approccio a certe problematiche a seconda del sesso di appartenenza che qualcuno potrebbe osservare...mi rivolgo ate in quanto persona.
ho scoperto anni fa il tradimento di mio marito...indizi sparsi in casa, orari ed abitudini nuove, cambiamento...non ho avuto bisogno di leggere niente era lapalissiano!
mi chiesi se poteva essere una sbandata, se il suo amore fosse mutato...mi feci tutte le domande che penso una persona si ponga in tali contesti? dove ho sbagliato?...perchè?...
lo affrontai e uscì che non mi amava più...lo lasciai libero di fare le sue esperienze pur restando in famiglia. per me la famiglia, i figli...mi sono guardata dentro e mi sono chiesta posso vivere così? ho risorse personali per farcela?
sono passati anni da quel periodo.
viviamo ancora insieme. gli voglio bene....so che sembra sciocco...
l'amore è scemato tempo fa.
smisi di chiedermi cosa provava lui e iniziai a chiedermi cosa provavo io. come stavo io.
un abbraccio
col cuore


----------



## Ataru (11 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Stellina e non ti scusare se non hai letto tutto. Pensa che io non ho scritto tutto qui sul forum perché renderebbe la situazione troppo "riconoscibile" a chi ne fa parte. 

Ti ringrazio per il pensiero. In questo momento ogni pensiero, ogni punto di vista mi è di aiuto, in una certa misura, per capire (o almeno provarci) quello che altrimenti non riuscirei a capire. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum sapendo che avrei ottenuto risposte diverse da persone diverse, dal fedifrago incallito e impenitente, dal traditore sentimentale, dal tradito, da chi pensa che non è tradimento vero fino a quando non te lo fai infilare tra le chiappe (non in senso metaforico). Da chi ha una visione dell'amore, dei sentimenti e del tradimento simile alla mia e di chi ce l'ha opposta, con tutte le sfumature che ci stanno nel mezzo. Se sapessi cosa fare ora, non mi sarei rivolto a questo forum.


----------



## stellina (11 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie Stellina e non ti scusare se non hai letto tutto. Pensa che io non ho scritto tutto qui sul forum perché renderebbe la situazione troppo "riconoscibile" a chi ne fa parte.
> 
> Ti ringrazio per il pensiero. In questo momento ogni pensiero, ogni punto di vista mi è di aiuto, in una certa misura, per capire (o almeno provarci) quello che altrimenti non riuscirei a capire. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum sapendo che avrei ottenuto risposte diverse da persone diverse, dal fedifrago incallito e impenitente, dal traditore sentimentale, dal tradito, da chi pensa che non è tradimento vero fino a quando non te lo fai infilare tra le chiappe (non in senso metaforico). Da chi ha una visione dell'amore, dei sentimenti e del tradimento simile alla mia e di chi ce l'ha opposta, con tutte le sfumature che ci stanno nel mezzo. *Se sapessi cosa fare ora*, non mi sarei rivolto a questo forum.


nessuno ha le risposte in tasca...magari le avessimo sarebbe tutto più facile.
non perdere la fantastica occasione di leggerti come mai...di scrutarti dentro...dalla merda nascono i fiori più belli


----------



## Ataru (11 Aprile 2014)

Infatti non mi sono rivolto al forum per cercare UNA risposta, ma per allargare i miei orizzonti, per trovare dei punti di osservazione diversi alla mia situazione. A volte le cose si vedono meglio da lontano che standoci dentro.


----------



## stellina (11 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Infatti non mi sono rivolto al forum per cercare UNA risposta, ma per allargare i miei orizzonti, per trovare dei punti di osservazione diversi alla mia situazione. A volte le cose si vedono meglio da lontano che standoci dentro.


un abbraccio


----------



## Leda (11 Aprile 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> un abbraccio


Un abbraccio anche a te 
:abbraccio:

E' bello vederti passare di qui, ogni tanto


----------



## emme76 (11 Aprile 2014)

Caspita che stratagemma!





Nobody ha detto:


> fai che sia lei a farlo per prima... ti prendi un nuovo numero, e inizi a bombardare il tuo cellulare di sms... nessuna donna resisterebbe alla tentazione di controllartelo. Quando ti presenterà il conto... prima ti incazzerai e le chiederai perchè ha violato la tua privacy, poi le farai vedere la tua nuova simm e poi le parlerai dei messaggi che hai scoperto sul suo telefonino :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Uh? Cioè?


Elaborare un rapporto erotico-romantico verbale, attraverso dialoghi, sms, mail.
Non intendo che lei dovrebbe raccontare a te i sogni di tradimento.


----------



## Ataru (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Elaborare un rapporto erotico-romantico verbale, attraverso dialoghi, sms, mail.


Con me?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Mi sono iscritto a questo forum spinto dalla disperazione. Non voglio scrivere tutta la mia storia nei dettagli perché temo che lei potrebbe riconoscermi se per qualche motivo dovesse imbattersi in queste pagine. Certo i dettagli aiuterebbero voi ad aiutare me, forse.
> 
> Premetto che per più di 10 anni non ho mai, e ripeto MAI, controllato le sue e-mail o il suo telefonino. Purtroppo, non ricordo neanche come è successo, a seguito di qualche sospetto che mi era venuto ho cercato il modo di controllare la sua posta e, più recentemente, le sue chat. Doccia fredda.
> 
> ...


non ho letto il resto comunque la mia risposta é SI, ti ama, anche se fa questi giochetti. Fanno male, lo so, ma sono cazzate. Lascia perdere. Goditi la tua famiglia. Non ci pensare. Sono cazzate. Come quando ti fai una sega e pensi alla vicina di casa che magari ti ispira sesso ma rimane pur sempre una fantasia. Non è vita vera. La vostra é vita vera. Avete due figli di cui uno di pochi mesi...


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Clementine.

Faccio fatica... faccio davvero fatica. Questo weekend, dopo parecchi mesi, è stato pesante per me. Come ho scritto sopra, in genere quando stiamo insieme sto bene, riesco a non pensarci... quasi. Ma quell'ultima conversazione in cui manifestava il suo timore per quello che potrebbe succedere se si lasciasse andare all'istinto mi ha colpito duramente.

Chi di voi ha tradito, o si è trovato nella condizione di desiderarlo fortemente ed è magari andato ad un passo dal farlo, pur continuando ad amare il proprio compagno o la propria compagna di un amore autentico? Chi di voi ha sperimentato direttamente questa condizione? Tu, Clementine? Chi altri?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Chi di voi ha tradito, o si è trovato nella condizione di desiderarlo fortemente ed è magari andato ad un passo dal farlo, pur continuando ad amare il proprio compagno o la propria compagna di un amore autentico? Chi di voi ha sperimentato direttamente questa condizione?


Quando ti ritrovi a un passo, significa che ci sei già dentro. Lì scegli: è un SACRIFICIO, in nome di qualcosa che valuti essere più alto, più giusto, più nobile. Ma non più vero.
Si fa, ma fa un male cane.


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Quindi alla fine rimani in una relazione "stabile" e alla luce del sole, che però non ha più senso di esistere come relazione sentimentale? E' questo che intendi? Non ami più il tuo compagno, ma rinunci a lasciarti andare in qualcosa che invece vorresti con tutta te stessa? E a quel punto tronchi con l'altro, o continui a vivere sul filo del rasoio?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine rimani in una relazione "stabile" e alla luce del sole, che però non ha più senso di esistere come relazione sentimentale? E' questo che intendi? Non ami più il tuo compagno, ma rinunci a lasciarti andare in qualcosa che invece vorresti con tutta te stessa? E a quel punto tronchi con l'altro, o continui a vivere sul filo del rasoio?


Sul filo del rasoio è impossibile stare. Ci si taglia. Certo che si sceglie! La scelta, qualsiasi scelta comporta una rinuncia. Si rinuncia sì. Si rinuncia. La difficoltà sta nell'autoconvincersi ogni santo giorno che si è CONTENTI di aver rinunciato. Ci vuole una discreta forza. E bisogna essere aiutati in questo proprio da chi ha rischiato di perderci. Insomma, tu la devi aiutare, proprio tu...


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Guarda, se facesse una scelta nella mia direzione stai tranquilla che farei di tutto e di più per aiutarla.

Per rinuncia intendi nei due sensi? Fai una scelta rinunciando per forza a qualcosa, in un senso o nell'altro?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Guarda, se facesse una scelta nella mia direzione stai tranquilla che farei di tutto e di più per aiutarla.
> 
> Per rinuncia intendi nei due sensi? Fai una scelta rinunciando per forza a qualcosa, in un senso o nell'altro?


Sì. Qualsiasi cosa tu decida, tu rinunci in un senso o nell'altro. Se anche credi che quella cosa che scegli ti darà la felicità a cui tutti noi aspiriamo, in realtà ti racconti una bugia che ti serve per non vedere che stai SOPRATTUTTO rinunciando a qualcosa, più che andando verso qualcosa...


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

E quindi secondo te siamo portati a fare la scelta che ci porta all'infelicità? O qualsiasi scelta facciamo non ci porterà alla felicità? Forse l'errore che facciamo è cercare la nostra felicità in qualcosa esterno a noi... Forse non si possono avere le due cose, e quindi scegliendo restiamo comunque infelici.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E quindi secondo te siamo portati a fare la scelta che ci porta all'infelicità? O qualsiasi scelta facciamo non ci porterà alla felicità? Forse l'errore che facciamo è cercare la nostra felicità in qualcosa esterno a noi... Forse non si possono avere le due cose, e quindi scegliendo restiamo comunque infelici.


Esistono rari casi in cui non si sceglie. Per esempio quando ci si innamora reciprocamente nello stesso momento con la stessa intensità e nella congiunzione astrale favorevole a sviluppi futuri. Di solito questo accade quando hai tanta vita davanti, e quasi nulla alle spalle. Indipendentemente dall'età anagrafica. 
Uno dei motivi per cui per esempio io non ho mai voluto sancire legalmente i miei pur solidissimi legami e pure duraturi, è che si tratta di scelte che in cambio di una manciata di sicurezza in più ti tolgono tutta la libertà (nel senso della autenticità!) in meno. E ti vietano di "ricominciare".


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Messaggio di servizio per Pan. Svuota la mailbox o non posso risponderti.


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica, quindi si decide e si rinuncia a qualcosa. Ed è lei che deve decidere.

Ma posso io, sapendo che per stare con me deve rinunciare a sentirsi "viva", permetterle di farlo? Può anche decidere di non sentirlo più, ma il pensiero di lui non l'accompagnerà comunque per sempre? Non tornerà a pensare a lui di tanto in tanto? E non sarà infelice di averci rinunciato? E' lacerante.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Fantastica, quindi si decide e si rinuncia a qualcosa. Ed è lei che deve decidere.
> 
> Ma posso io, sapendo che per stare con me deve rinunciare a sentirsi "viva", permetterle di farlo? Può anche decidere di non sentirlo più, ma il pensiero di lui non l'accompagnerà comunque per sempre? Non tornerà a pensare a lui di tanto in tanto? E non sarà infelice di averci rinunciato? E' lacerante.


Sì, sarà infelice di avervi rinunciato. Ma veramente il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite. Veramente. Nel frattempo, tu ti sarai dimostrato un grande. E lei dovrà riconoscertelo. Solo, non avere fretta.
Leggi comunque la storia di danny qui...
Può aiutarti TANTISSIMO. Auguri.


----------



## Ataru (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nel frattempo, tu ti sarai dimostrato un grande. E lei dovrà riconoscertelo. Solo, non avere fretta.


Cosa intendi? Non dicendole niente e aspettando che lei faccia la sua scelta?

Grazie per gli auguri


----------



## stellina (14 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Un abbraccio anche a te
> :abbraccio:
> 
> E' bello vederti passare di qui, ogni tanto


:abbraccio:


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Aggiornamento.

La situazione è precipitata. Per me intendo. Le ultime cose che ho letto credo siano il colpo di grazia. Sono al capolinea. In sostanza ha ribadito a lui che PER ORA non si parla di scopare. Per ora! Col tempo, ma per ora no. Per ora è PRIGIONIERA.

Mi ero illuso, come alcuni di voi avevano suggerito, che lui fosse solo un'evasione dalla realtà, ma non posso più continuare pensando che prima o poi, tra un anno, o forse tra due o tre, lei ci vada a letto. Che questo è nei suoi "piani" per il futuro. 

Prigioniera di cosa? Dei figli? Di una casa che è formalmente mia anche se entrambi sappiamo che i soldi ce li abbiamo messi in due e che ha paura di perdere? Forse aspettava che la sposassi per sentirsi più al sicuro da questo punto di vista? Se già pensa di tradirmi, cosa la trattiene dal farlo oggi? Come si può ipotecare la vita di qualcuno (in questo caso la mia) in questo modo?

Voglio parlarle, ma non so come. E non posso farlo ora. Il fratello si sposa a breve e non me la sento di "rovinare" un momento bello per lui e per la sua famiglia... Forse sono scemo a preoccuparmi di questo. E se prima pensavo di poter aspettare mesi osservando l'evolversi della cosa tra di loro, oggi non vedo come io possa resistere un altro mese con questo stato d'animo. E temo sarà anche peggio una volta affrontata la cosa con lei, perché a quel punto sarà chiusa davvero.

Tanti mi dicono che non posso continuare così, che devo parlarle. E io, probabilmente, ad un amico nella mia situazione suggerirei di fare lo stesso. Ma è così maledettamente difficile, da dentro. E non ho speranza. Credo non ci sia nessuna possibilità di ritorno. Non penso che messa di fronte alla cosa lei possa di botto realizzare che stava per buttare alle ortiche tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme (e che, cazzo, stavamo costruendo e progettando per il futuro) e che stava facendo una cazzata, perché non penso che nella sua testa quello che lei sente per lui sia una cazzata. E' quel sentimento che tanti di voi hanno descritto. Quella voglia di volare, di sentirsi vivi. Di nuovo. E per quanto questo sentire possa essere un "abbaglio", è anche terribilmente reale.

Mi sento morto, ma "purtroppo" sono vivo e sento tutto questo dolore.

A.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine rimani in una relazione "stabile" e alla luce del sole, che però non ha più senso di esistere come relazione sentimentale? E' questo che intendi? *Non ami più il tuo compagno, ma rinunci a lasciarti andare in qualcosa che invece vorresti con tutta te stessa? *E a quel punto tronchi con l'altro, o continui a vivere sul filo del rasoio?





Ataru ha detto:


> Ma posso io, sapendo che per stare con me deve rinunciare a sentirsi "viva", permetterle di farlo? Può anche decidere di non sentirlo più, *ma il pensiero di lui non l'accompagnerà comunque per sempre? Non tornerà a pensare a lui di tanto in tanto? E non sarà infelice di averci rinunciato? *E' lacerante.




Dunque, secondo me stai andando troppo agli estremi e ti dico come la vedo io.

1) "Non ami più il tuo compagno, ma rinunci a lasciarti andare etc.etc."
Questa è un'affermazione molto forte e bisogna essere più che certi che sia così.
Se davvero non ami più il tuo compagno è finita la coppia, pertanto si può decidere di stare insieme per la famiglia, e questo è un altro discorso.
Va da sé che in questo caso si parlerebbe proprio di rinuncia, e che rinuncia...

2) Questa è la conseguenza della prima.
Nel caso, invece, sia un gioco che le fa piacere, che la diverte e la stuzzica, ma niente altro (come penso io) il pensiero di lui non l'accompagnerà per sempre, ma evaporerà via via che passa il tempo.
A parte che il gioco finisca, ma questo deve essere lei a volerlo, dietro tua ferma richiesta non prorogabile.

Quanto al pensare a lui di tanto in tanto...non puoi entrare nella sua mente che rimane territorio privato, così come è per te.
Pensare ad una cosa che l'ha fatta stare bene non è niente di strano o terrificante perché, se ci pensi bene, ciascuno di noi ha un suo passato fatto di storie o cavolate che si sono fatte e che si ricordano con piacere, col sorriso sulla bocca.    

Quindi: ricapitolando, tu devi sapere quello che si agita nell'animo di tua moglie e lei te lo deve dire perché lei lo sa.
Se è confusa, dalle qualche giorno per fare chiarezza, magari invitandola ad allontanarsi da casa (o lo puoi fare tu) per riuscirci meglio, poi però, si rientra nei ranghi della maturità che le si addice per il ruolo che occupa.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

*ma è sempre la soita storia...*

Avevi gà postato il tuo di aggiornamento mentre scrivevo il mio post...
Insomma, è come ti ho detto nel titolo...il copione che si ripete, sempre uguale...
Il sentirsi prigionieri, strano che tu non abbia letto "in una gabbia dorata", anche questo un classico.

Ma che sentimento e sentimento...
Tua moglie ha voglia di sentirsi viva, di nuovo, e l'hai detto anche tu no?
In parole povere:
ha voglia di un diversivo, peccato che in questo diversivo ci sia compresa anche la scopata, come del resto quasi sempre.
Ora hai scoperto anche tu l'insidia più minacciosa di un matrimonio: la noia e di conseguenza il sentirsi prigionieri.
Bisogna fare qualcosa per ovviare a questo pericolo che incombe su tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Diletta.



Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi: ricapitolando, tu devi sapere quello che si agita nell'animo di tua moglie e lei te lo deve dire perché lei lo sa.
> Se è confusa, dalle qualche giorno per fare chiarezza, magari invitandola ad allontanarsi da casa (o lo puoi fare tu) per riuscirci meglio, poi però, si rientra nei ranghi della maturità che le si addice per il ruolo che occupa.


Lo credo anche io. So di doverla affrontare e so che lei mi deve dire cosa ha nel cuore e nella testa.

Avevo anche pensato di darle del tempo (tu dici qualche giorno, io pensavo a qualche mese) per chiarirsi le idee. Per me andarmene di casa è un po' problematico al momento. Economicamente non stiamo male, ma è tutto in equilibrio. Tra le mie e le sue entrate andiamo avanti senza troppi affanni, per il momento, ma uscire di casa avrebbe un costo che difficilmente potremmo sostenere. Io qui poi non ho nessuno che mi possa ospitare. Lei potrebbe andare dai suoi, ma con un bimbo di pochi mesi ancora non svezzato sarebbe un problema. E poi dubito che voglia dire ai suoi cosa sta succedendo.

La noia... l'insidia più pericolosa per un matrimonio (vabbè, non siamo sposati, ma è lo stesso). Lo so e lo sappiamo entrambi. E infatti io ci sto (ci stavo) mettendo tutto quello che avevo per non farmi prendere dalla routine. Che poi c'è, c'è poco da fare. Una famiglia con dei figli ha certi ritmi. Sicuramente l'amante offre qualcosa di più stuzzicante. Ma io nel mio piccolo ogni giorno ci mettevo passione. Non solo cercandola sessualmente, ma proprio nell'amore che ho per lei. Ed è un discorso che abbiamo fatto assieme. L'abitudine va combattuta ogni giorno. Per stare insieme bisogna lottare ogni giorno. Non si sta insieme per inerzia. Non se vuoi stare insieme in un certo modo. E avevo inteso che anche lei volesse impegnarsi per questo assieme a me.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao,
ce la fai a darle del tempo stando entrambi sotto lo stesso tetto?
Sinceramente, è una situazione in cui non mi ci vorrei mai trovare perché, conoscendomi, saprei già in che stato emotivo la cosa mi metterebbe e non potrei sopportarlo, anche perché, diciamocelo, dove sta scritto che la parte "lesa" deve tollerare tutto questo?
In nome dell'amore che c'è stato finora?
Ma proprio per niente...
La signora, per conto mio, se ne andrebbe un po' da sua madre con il bimbo.
Ma questo, ripeto, per me, se tu pensi di farcela, fatti coraggio e parlale di tutto quanto.
Non si può reggere da parte tua di aver letto che vorrebbe fare sesso con quello, ma che si sforza per trattenersi!
Hai provato una delusione enorme, tu non te ne accorgi ancora, ma la stai amando già molto meno...
Ed è perfettamente normale.


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

E' incredibile come lo stato d'animo cambia repentinamente durante la giornata. 

Stamattina ero quasi "sereno"... rassegnato. Ora ho di nuovo l'ansia che mi mangia.

Tanti (no, non proprio tanti, via) mi hanno dato suggerimenti diversi (qui o privatamente), tutti sensati, anche se contrastanti. Parlarle e non parlarle. Chi mi dice di mollarla perché non mi ama e chi mi dice che non automatico che ami lui e che non la ho ancora persa, nonostante l'eloquenza (ai miei occhi) di certe sue espressioni. Ha tutto un senso, tutto una logica.

Una cosa che forse non ho detto qui è che questo è un momento delicato con il piccolino. Un momento molto impegnativo e stressante per lei, ovviamente. E' stanca. Io per quanto posso l'aiuto, ma non posso allattarlo ed è con lei giorno e notte. Credo che, anche volendo, questo non sia il momento adatto per parlarle dei nostri problemi, per parlare di lui, l'altro. Troppi scrupoli?

_Edit: Diletta, ancora una volta abbiamo fatto crossposting _


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

*Sì*

lo stato d'animo è come un'altalena che non si ferma mai...io lo consideravo il mio primo nemico da fronteggiare, e ancora ora non devo abbassare la guardia, pensa un po'...
Ho imparato una cosa però: che il nostro benessere viene prima di tutto il resto, e il fatto che il nostro equilibrio sia stato mosso dalla persona che ci vive accanto ci legittima in pieno sul comportamento da tenere per raggiungere l'obiettivo primario che è appunto la serenità interiore, la NOSTRA.
Quindi, per me tutto è lecito, per stare bene, senza farsi scrupoli di sorta.


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> tu non te ne accorgi ancora, ma la stai amando già molto meno...
> Ed è perfettamente normale.


E' un po' come mi sentivo stamattina. Una sensazione strana. Il dolore sembrava attenuato. 

Perché di cose ne ho lette nei mesi scorsi. La prima volta ho perso il sonno e l'appetito per giorni. Ho perso 12 kg (non tutti in quei giorni, ma nei mesi successivi). Lei si accorgeva che non dormivo la notte e che non mangiavo se non pochi bocconi, sforzandomi, ma non ha collegato la cosa al fatto che io avessi scoperto la sua relazione. Pensava fosse dovuto allo shock per la nuova vita inattesa che stava arrivando e per quello che ha scatenato tra noi, ovvero un confronto sui silenzi degli ultimi quattro anni, su quello che sentivamo e su dove volevamo andare. Insomma, parlammo e decidemmo che volevamo andare avanti, senza voltarci indietro. Così sembrava, almeno. Credendo fosse sincera, ho sperato, lo ammetto, che dopo questo confronto durato giorni, e con la gravidanza e i primi mesi del piccolo poi, lei chiudesse questo capitolo con lui. E invece no, l'ha solo messo in standby ed ora questo rapporto sta ritornando a gonfiarsi (e non solo il rapporto, evidentemente).

Dicevo, ne ho lette tante di cose che mi hanno ferito, ma c'era sempre qualche attenuante da concederle. In fondo cos'erano quegli scambi? Quei racconti scritti per lui? Come tanti di voi hanno detto, solo un'evasione dalla realtà. Una piacevole e appagante evasione. Ma ora, questo è di più e forse per la prima volta ho provato... rabbia. Non una rabbia feroce, ma comunque rabbia. Una rabbia dolorosa.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' un po' come mi sentivo stamattina. Una sensazione strana. Il dolore sembrava attenuato.
> 
> Perché di cose ne ho lette nei mesi scorsi. La prima volta ho perso il sonno e l'appetito per giorni. Ho perso 12 kg (non tutti in quei giorni, ma nei mesi successivi). Lei si accorgeva che non dormivo la notte e che non mangiavo se non pochi bocconi, sforzandomi, ma non ha collegato la cosa al fatto che io avessi scoperto la sua relazione. Pensava fosse dovuto allo shock per la nuova vita inattesa che stava arrivando e per quello che ha scatenato tra noi, ovvero un confronto sui silenzi degli ultimi quattro anni, su quello che sentivamo e su dove volevamo andare. Insomma, parlammo e decidemmo che volevamo andare avanti, senza voltarci indietro. Così sembrava, almeno. Credendo fosse sincera, ho sperato, lo ammetto, che dopo questo confronto durato giorni, e con la gravidanza e i primi mesi del piccolo poi, lei chiudesse questo capitolo con lui. E invece no, l'ha solo messo in standby ed ora questo rapporto sta ritornando a gonfiarsi (e non solo il rapporto, evidentemente).
> 
> Dicevo, ne ho lette tante di cose che mi hanno ferito, ma c'era sempre qualche attenuante da concederle. In fondo cos'erano quegli scambi? Quei racconti scritti per lui? Come tanti di voi hanno detto, solo un'evasione dalla realtà. Una piacevole e appagante evasione. *Ma ora, questo è di più e forse per la prima volta ho provato... rabbia. Non una rabbia feroce, ma comunque rabbia. Una rabbia dolorosa*.


era ora... :up:


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Grazie Nobody, ma so che non è finita qui. Infatti ora sto di nuovo di merda.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E' un po' come mi sentivo stamattina. Una sensazione strana. Il dolore sembrava attenuato.
> 
> Perché di cose ne ho lette nei mesi scorsi. La prima volta ho perso il sonno e l'appetito per giorni. Ho perso 12 kg (non tutti in quei giorni, ma nei mesi successivi). Lei si accorgeva che non dormivo la notte e che non mangiavo se non pochi bocconi, sforzandomi, ma non ha collegato la cosa al fatto che io avessi scoperto la sua relazione. Pensava fosse dovuto allo shock per la nuova vita inattesa che stava arrivando e per quello che ha scatenato tra noi, ovvero un confronto sui silenzi degli ultimi quattro anni, su quello che sentivamo e su dove volevamo andare. Insomma, parlammo e decidemmo che volevamo andare avanti, senza voltarci indietro. Così sembrava, almeno. Credendo fosse sincera, ho sperato, lo ammetto, che dopo questo confronto durato giorni, e con la gravidanza e i primi mesi del piccolo poi, lei chiudesse questo capitolo con lui. E invece no, l'ha solo messo in standby ed ora questo rapporto sta ritornando a gonfiarsi (e non solo il rapporto, evidentemente).
> 
> Dicevo, ne ho lette tante di cose che mi hanno ferito, ma c'era sempre qualche attenuante da concederle. In fondo cos'erano quegli scambi? Quei racconti scritti per lui? Come tanti di voi hanno detto, solo un'evasione dalla realtà. Una piacevole e appagante evasione. Ma ora, questo è di più e forse per la prima volta ho provato... rabbia. Non una rabbia feroce, ma comunque rabbia. Una rabbia dolorosa.



Quando una persona molto importante per noi ci delude così tanto si prova esattamente quello che sentivi stamattina.
Un dolore attenuato perché il tuo animo si distacca, prende le distanze.
Penso che sia un meccanismo di difesa che, insieme alla rabbia, scatta in questi casi.
Ora provi una rabbia dolorosa, ma proverai anche quella "rabbiosa", ma nella vita si può rimediare a tutto, fuorché ad una cosa e non voglio apparirti disfattista, devi solo conoscere esattamente la situazione per poi ragionare sui rimedi.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

*E allora*

tira fuori gli artigli e combatti.:viking:
Combatti per la verità, per l'amore, per ciò che è importante per te.
Ma esci dall'inerzia!!!


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> mi scuso perchè non ho letto tutto...
> so che sei un uomo e io una donna ma lasciando stare tutte le riflessioni sulla differenza di approccio a certe problematiche a seconda del sesso di appartenenza che qualcuno potrebbe osservare...mi rivolgo ate in quanto persona.
> ho scoperto anni fa il tradimento di mio marito...indizi sparsi in casa, orari ed abitudini nuove, cambiamento...non ho avuto bisogno di leggere niente era lapalissiano!
> mi chiesi se poteva essere una sbandata, se il suo amore fosse mutato...mi feci tutte le domande che penso una persona si ponga in tali contesti? dove ho sbagliato?...perchè?...
> ...


Se vuoi, magari in mp, dopo il "_smisi di chiedermi cosa provava lui e iniziai a chiedermi cosa provavo io. come stavo io_" cosa è accaduto?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie Nobody, ma so che non è finita qui. Infatti ora sto di nuovo di merda.


ti capisco, è una brutta situazione Ataru... ma serve chiarezza! Non puoi tenerti dentro questa cosa per altro tempo... rischi solo di far incancrenire la cosa, e non aiuti nè te nè lei. Parlale e chiarite. Poi deciderete che fare.


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un dolore attenuato perché il tuo animo si distacca, prende le distanze.
> Penso che sia un meccanismo di difesa che, insieme alla rabbia, scatta in questi casi.


Ieri sera sono andato a letto che lei dormiva già... L'ho svegliata per darle il bacio della buonanotte, ma poi mi sono messo giù. In altri momenti non avrei dormito. Invece mi sono addormentato QUASI serenamente, con un "fanculo" nel cuore. Ed ho sognato. Un sogno strano in cui ero coinvolto mio malgrado in qualche azione malavitosa. E in tutto questo l'avevo mollata, forse. O forse l'avevo solo affrontata. E mi sentivo distaccato, non provavo dolore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andato a letto che lei dormiva già... L'ho svegliata per darle il bacio della buonanotte, ma poi mi sono messo giù. In altri momenti non avrei dormito. Invece mi sono addormentato QUASI serenamente, con un "fanculo" nel cuore. Ed ho sognato. Un sogno strano in cui ero coinvolto mio malgrado in qualche azione malavitosa. E in tutto questo l'avevo mollata, forse. O forse l'avevo solo affrontata. E mi sentivo distaccato, non provavo dolore.


Ciao. Ho vissuto una situazione per tanti versi simile alla tua, per mesi. Poi mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto capire che di vita ce n'è una sola... vale per gli altri ma vale pure per noi. E bisogna viverla.
Non si può stare sotto una coperta con le dita incrociate sperando che non esca nessun mostro da sotto al letto.
Il matrimonio del fratello... il bambino piccolo... sono scuse per non affrontare la realtà.
Tra un mese ci sarà un altro motivo per rimandare di parlarle... ma più rimandi peggio è.
Trova il coraggio ed il modo.


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Ho vissuto una situazione per tanti versi simile alla tua, per mesi. Poi mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto capire che di vita ce n'è una sola... vale per gli altri ma vale pure per noi. E bisogna viverla.
> Non si può stare sotto una coperta con le dita incrociate sperando che non esca nessun mostro da sotto al letto.
> *Il matrimonio del fratello... il bambino piccolo... sono scuse per non affrontare la realtà.
> Tra un mese ci sarà un altro motivo per rimandare di parlarle... *ma più rimandi peggio è.
> Trova il coraggio ed il modo.


Mi dispiace, ma quoto.
E approvo pure (senza dispiacermi ).
Hai timore che affrontandola a viso aperto lei ti lasci?


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Ho vissuto una situazione per tanti versi simile alla tua, per mesi. Poi mi è successa una cosa che mi ha fatto capire che di vita ce n'è una sola... vale per gli altri ma vale pure per noi. E bisogna viverla.
> Non si può stare sotto una coperta con le dita incrociate sperando che non esca nessun mostro da sotto al letto.
> Il matrimonio del fratello... il bambino piccolo... sono scuse per non affrontare la realtà.
> Tra un mese ci sarà un altro motivo per rimandare di parlarle... ma più rimandi peggio è.
> Trova il coraggio ed il modo.



Bravissima! :up:
Verde virtuale, perché lo devo dare un po' in giro...


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andato a letto che lei dormiva già... *L'ho svegliata per darle il bacio della buonanotte,* ma poi mi sono messo giù. In altri momenti non avrei dormito. Invece mi sono addormentato QUASI serenamente, con un "fanculo" nel cuore. Ed ho sognato. Un sogno strano in cui ero coinvolto mio malgrado in qualche azione malavitosa. E in tutto questo l'avevo mollata, forse. O forse l'avevo solo affrontata. E mi sentivo distaccato, non provavo dolore.




Cavolo: siamo a questi livelli?
Il bacio della buonanotte dopo che hai letto tutte quelle cosette?
Mah, non so proprio cosa dire...anzi, lo so, ma è meglio che mi trattenga!


----------



## Ataru (15 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai timore che affrontandola a viso aperto lei ti lasci?


Beh, si, ma anche no. Se non mi ama più che senso avrebbe volerla con me a tutti i costi? 

Forse mi preoccupo troppo per gli altri.

Diletta, sono combattuto. Mi rendo conto che è assurdo, ma faccio quello che sento sul momento. E finché non prendo una decisione non posso neanche diventare freddo come il ghiaccio, visto che in genere sono tutt'altro, anche se non l'ho baciata per un cinico calcolo opportunistico. Non ho mai voluto dormire senza averla prima baciata.

Ah, e non ti trattenere. Insultami pure in privato se non puoi qui in pubblico


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Beh, si, ma anche no. Se non mi ama più che senso avrebbe volerla con me a tutti i costi?
> 
> Forse mi preoccupo troppo per gli altri.
> 
> ...


Comincia a preoccuparti di te, visto che al momento mi sembri tu quello che sta maluccio.


----------



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Beh, si, ma anche no. Se non mi ama più che senso avrebbe volerla con me a tutti i costi?
> 
> Forse mi preoccupo troppo per gli altri.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto: hai fatto benissimo 
E' un bel pensiero e ha fatto bene a te mantenere fede al tuo modo di vivere e intendere i sentimenti.
Ovviamente nessuno qui, te incluso, pensa che lei si meriti molta nobiltà d'animo.
Ma l'amore non è un premio, e alla fin fine tutto quello che preserva te senza danneggiare nessuno è il benvenuto.

Però capisci anche tu che far finta di nulla non puoi.
Non a lungo.
Spero che tu raccolga in fretta le forze per affrontare il discorso, anche perché il peggio deve ancora venire, e ti toccherà - anzi, VI toccherà - farvi fronte. Uscire dal sogno e entrare nella realtà richiede lucidità e presenza.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## matthew (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Beh, si, ma anche no. Se non mi ama più che senso avrebbe volerla con me a tutti i costi?
> 
> Forse mi preoccupo troppo per gli altri.
> 
> ...


spero tu esca presto da questa spirale involutiva, può solo farvi del bene.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Beh, si, ma anche no. Se non mi ama più che senso avrebbe volerla con me a tutti i costi?
> 
> Forse mi preoccupo troppo per gli altri.
> 
> ...



Come, insultarti?
Ci mancherebbe anche questo...tuttal più posso provare a scuoterti in tutta franchezza non usando mezzi termini e senza andare troppo per il sottile (cosa che comunque non faccio mai).
E quindi ti dò un consiglio: capisco che tu sia abituato a comportarti in un certo modo sulla base dei sentimenti che provi per lei e penso che tu sia puro di cuore e di animo sincero, ma cerca di accantonare questo tuo bel lato per studiare la situazione.
Non puoi stare in questo stato a lungo, te lo dico perché l'ho provato e la salute ne risente.
Rifletti ed elabora delle strategie di cui sceglierai quella che ti sembra vincente per il tuo obiettivo che non ti devo ricordare quale sia...


----------



## Ataru (17 Aprile 2014)

Aggiornamento: Involuzione?

Abbiamo parlato. Non di lui, ma di Noi. Non ricordo come si sia presentata l'occasione. So che ad un certo punto si parlava di separazioni. 

Ho cercato di cacciarle in testa il concetto che se non mi amasse me lo dovrebbe dire, che non avrebbe senso per nessuno se stesse con me da infelice. Le ho detto che la conosco e che per sua natura probabilmente non sarà mai felice del tutto, nella sua vita. Di questo è consapevole anche lei. Le ho detto che se però la sua natura le impone di cercare perennemente la felicità (pur sapendo che se non la trova dentro di se non la troverà mai) deve sentirsi libera di farlo. Non deve rinunciare alla sua ricerca, restare imbrigliata in una situazione che comunque non la soddisfa e precludersi la possibilità di essere felice. Mi ha detto di sentirsi in colpa perché si rende conto di quanto sia fortunata e di quanto la vita sia stata generosa con lei. Ha me, i nostri meravigliosi figli, la sua famiglia, un lavoro che le piace e che fa bene. Se si guarda attorno, si sente una miracolata. Eppure non riesce ad "accontentarsi" di tutto questo. Le manca sempre qualcosa. E' sempre stato così. E questo la fa sentire in colpa.

Mi ha chiesto se pensavo che lei stesse con me solo per i figli e per la casa. Ho titubato. Le ho detto che succede a tanti, che è una possibilità, ma no, non lo penso, perché a volte, ma solo a volte, riesco a sentire che mi ama.

Ho cercato di trasmetterle coraggio, di dirle che qualsiasi cosa ci fosse e quali fossero i suoi sentimenti me ne può parlare. Me ne deve parlare. Perché su questo dobbiamo costruire il nostro futuro e quello dei nostri figli, assieme oppure separati, ma non possiamo costruirlo sulle bugie, sugli inganni, su cose taciute, sulla paura.

E le ho detto che quando abbiamo avuto il nostro confronto, più di un anno fa, ho percepito che c'erano cose che lei mi taceva, cose che non voleva o non poteva dirmi. Cose che forse riteneva non dovessero essere dette. E le ho detto che percepisco che è ancora così. Allora aveva negato, dicendo che aveva tirato fuori tutto quello che c'era da tirare fuori. Questa volta no. Questa volta è rimasta in silenzio.

La premessa che le ho fatto, prima di dirle queste cose, è che la prima cosa che deve tenere a mente è che io la amo e che non la voglio con me a tutti i costi.

Prima di addormentarsi si è lasciata andare in un "Ti amo!". Non me lo dice mai, o quasi. E in quel momento, forse stupidamente, le ho creduto.

Non ho affrontato la questione alla radice, ma penso sia un passo. Avanti o indietro non lo so. So che però quella chiacchierata mi ha regalato un pizzico di serenità in più. Non confido che durerà a lungo. Un giorno? Due? Una settimana? Però in questo momento sono più tranquillo e almeno riesco a lavorare e questo è un bene, perché la cosa stava diventando ingestibile in ufficio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: Involuzione?
> 
> Abbiamo parlato. Non di lui, ma di Noi. Non ricordo come si sia presentata l'occasione. So che ad un certo punto si parlava di separazioni.
> 
> ...


no, non è una involuzione.
lei ha un problema che non sa come gestire... ma adesso sa almeno che non è sola.
non so se troverà le motivazioni per essere anche sincera, per buttare fuori il rospaccio.
dovrebbe essrlo per prima cosa con sè stessa, ed è la parte più difficile.
Tirare fuori i propri fantasmi e farci i conti è sempre la parte più difficile.


----------



## Ataru (17 Aprile 2014)

Per chiarezza, mi riferivo a me parlando di involuzione, non a lei o alla situazione. Ho fatto un passo indietro o un passo avanti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Per chiarezza, mi riferivo a me parlando di involuzione, non a lei o alla situazione. Ho fatto un passo indietro o un passo avanti?


secondo me, avanti. Ma ti dico sinceramente che io vedo un percorso lunghetto e non semplicissimo.
Hai preso in considerazione l'idea di farvi aiutare?


----------



## Ataru (17 Aprile 2014)

Si, ci ho pensato. Ma non so come proporlo a lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si, ci ho pensato. Ma non so come proporlo a lei.


magari quando verrà fuori tutto il rospaccio...


----------



## Ataru (17 Aprile 2014)

Ah beh si. Allora sarebbe più "facile". Il difficile, sono d'accordo con te, è che quel rospaccio lei lo cacci fuori.


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Ataru

Io sono una che il rospaccio l'ha fatto saltar fuori.

Il mio rospaccio non è un tradimento, anche perchè nella relazione in cui sto/ero il per sempre e il per sempre fedeli non era concordato.

Il mio rospaccio è che dopo 10 anni di relazione, come la bella addormentata mi sono risvegliata e ho iniziato a non riconoscermi in quello che mi circondava.

Ho iniziato un percorso mio, che ho provato a condividere con lui, su ciò che mi stava accadendo.

Perchè quello che accadeva non era nella relazione, nel NOI, era ed è interamente dentro di me.

Tutto questo è iniziato suppergiù due anni fa...questo per darti l'idea dei tempi, i nostri, e ancora non è concluso.

Ciò di cui mi rendo conto ora, dopo mesi passati a spararci addosso in un modo o nell'altro, è che le idee che avevamo in testa quando abbiamo iniziato a stare insieme erano simili...ma simili però.

E negli anni quelle idee sono diventate sempre più simili a loro stesse, separandoci.

Lui voleva un NOI, voleva una relazione in cui sperimentare e vivere la quotidianità, in cui accomodarsi e sentirsi tranquillo.

Io volevo un TU, che mi facesse compagnia nella costruzione quotidiana di quel NOI attraverso la crescita dell'IO e del TU.

Sembra la stessa cosa. Io sto scoprendo che non lo è per niente. 

Perchè la fonte di nutrimento di cui abbiamo bisogno per vivere è proprio diversa.

Sono qui, non da sola. Non da sola nel senso che senza l'aiuto di un esterno non sarei riuscita a capire che cosa mi stava succedendo, perchè questo sentire deriva da situazioni "antiche", antecedenti all'incontrare il compagno.

E il percorso per arrivare qui non è stato per niente indolore, e non lo è neanche adesso. E' doloroso, veramente tanto.

Ho scelto di non sbattere la porta e andarmene. Ma di dare degna sepoltura a questo periodo della mia vita. E di chiedere a lui se vuole esserci a quel funerale. Perchè quel funerale riguarda entrambi. 
E parteciparci insieme è dare un valore a ciò che ci siamo scambiati in questi anni.  

Lui non sa se vuole esserci a quel funerale, è arrabbiato con me, molto, e passa da momenti di tranquillità a momenti di rabbia molto forte. 

Io..dopo essermi arrabbiata perchè lui si arrabbiava, perchè non mi capiva, perchè sentivo che con quel suo dirmi che mi voleva bene, che ero libera mi voleva in realtà legare ancora di più...mi sono accorta che DAL SUO PUNTO DI VISTA ha le sue ragioni. E sto facendo la fatica di comprenderle.

Questo non significa che io le condivida, perchè non sono le mie. Le rispetto, le comprendo.

Lui è lui, io sono io. E la distanza fra le ragioni di ognuno è solo l'ennesima conferma della distanza che ci separa come individui in evoluzione.

Questo è il nostro quasi finale.

Lo svolgimento...lui mi diceva che mi amava, che ero libera di andare e di fare, che lui ci sarebbe stato al mio ritorno.
E io non andavo da nessuna parte, perchè gli voglio bene, e il dolore che sentivo in quelle parole mi feriva troppo per fare una qualunque azione.
Perchè volevo, e voglio, che lui sia felice. 
Ma dentro sentivo crescere la sensazione che lui non rendeva felice me...e mi avvitavo.
Fra alti e bassi.

Gli alti, in cui mi avvicinavo a lui, cercando la conferma che la nostra relazione avesse ancora un senso per me. Negli alti sentivo di volergli davvero bene, di stimarlo, desideravo lasciarmi andare con lui, rientrare di nuovo in quel mondo ovattato e sognante in cui ero stata fino a quel momento.

I bassi, in cui lo guardavo e non lo riconoscevo come la persona con cui avrei voluto stare. Ma era un sentire confuso, sporcato dal sentirmi cattiva nei suoi confronti, ingrata. Dal demolirmi chiedendomi cosa mai avessi di così sbagliato per non riuscire ad apprezzare i risultati delle fatiche che avevamo fatto insieme.
Mi allontanavo da lui, le sue manifestazioni di affetto mi infastidivano e mi imbarazzavano. Stavo male e mi arrabbiavo con lui. E lui si arrabbiava con me perchè sentiva la mia distanza e non la comprendeva. 

Un casino insomma. 
La parte più difficile era ascoltarsi e comprendersi.

Parlavamo, in continuazione. Ma non comunicavamo. Continuavamo a dire parole sul NOI. 
Non riuscivamo proprio a vedere che non era quello il problema. 

Io ripetevo che non lo capivo. Ma credimi, non era tanto per dire, io non capivo proprio quello che mi stava dicendo. Mi sembrava che parlasse contemporaneamente la mia lingua e un'altra. Una sensazione davvero stranissima e frustrante. 

La nostra svolta è stata quando gli ho proposto di andare da un mediatore. Quel far finta di comunicare mi stava veramente distruggendo. E stava distruggendo anche lui. 

Il mediatore ci ha separati. Ci ha chiesto di andare ognuno per se stesso.

E' stata una svolta. Ci siamo sganciati dal NOI, e ognuno ha iniziato a pensare a se stesso. 

Non è finita, stiamo avendo tempi diversi. 
In casa ora è un deserto. 

Senza quel NOI, che era diventato un contenitore vuoto, un terreno di guerra, finalmente abbiamo ognuno la tranquillità necessaria per guardarci dentro e a vicenda.

Io vedo con chiarezza che lui non sarà il mio compagno.
Lui sta iniziando a vedere che quella che sono..forse non gli piace poi molto, ma anzi lo fa incazzare, profondamente.
E va bene così.

Lui ha ragione dal suo punto di vista.

E io ho ragione dal mio.

Ora...la decisione che abbiamo preso noi, per ora è di non sbattere porte per prendere un'altra via. Ma di provare a chiuderle. Ognuno la sua.
Quindi viviamo insieme. Separatamente.
Ci stiamo dando il tempo di vivere questa morte.

Fra i due sono quella che lo comprende di più.
Ma è consequenziale al fatto che il mio percorso è iniziato prima del suo. E anche del fatto che il mio percorso ha imposto a lui di iniziare il suo.

Non stiamo bene. Siamo entrambi doloranti. Ma almeno c'è chiarezza. 

Ovviamente questo è il mio vissuto. Spero ti possa in un qualche modo essere utile. A me ha fatto bene scriverne.


----------



## Ataru (18 Aprile 2014)

Grazie


----------



## ipazia (18 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Grazie


:smile:


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stesso concetto detto, ripetuto e approfondito col mio terapeuta.
> Concetto giusto, non si può dire di no, ma che commento così:
> ok, *ci si mette le scarpe dell'altro, per usare la tua metafora, ma poi ci si rimette le nostre perché sono quelle che ci vanno bene perché appunto sono le nostre.*
> Quindi, se il peso che dò io al tradimento è diverso da quello che gli dà chi l'ha compiuto, non posso non considerarlo perché è il MIO peso, *il mio metro di valutazione e il mio sentire*.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

Anch'io ho fatto terapia e anch'io ho provato a mettere quelle scarpe. Ho anche sperimentato il tradimento, nel tentativo di dare una nuova forma alla nostra coppia, più aperta, più libera, non più fondata sull'esclusività... ma non è servito.
La mia idea dell'amore è rimasta esattamente com'era prima del tradimento. E la terapeuta ha appoggiato ogni mia scelta, nel momento in cui ha capito che non era frutto della rabbia, ma di un lungo percorso di rielaborazione.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anch'io ho fatto terapia e anch'io ho provato a mettere quelle scarpe. *Ho anche sperimentato il tradimento, nel tentativo di dare una nuova forma alla nostra coppia, più aperta, più libera, non più fondata sull'esclusività... ma non è servito*.
> La mia idea dell'amore è rimasta esattamente com'era prima del tradimento. E la terapeuta ha appoggiato ogni mia scelta, nel momento in cui ha capito che non era frutto della rabbia, ma di un lungo percorso di rielaborazione.


Perdona la curiosità: coppia aperta nel senso che entrambi sapevate che l'altro poteva non essere fedele?


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona la curiosità: coppia aperta nel senso che entrambi sapevate che l'altro poteva non essere fedele?


Sì, nel senso che dopo i suoi tradimenti (e dopo 5-6 mesi in cui mi sono ripresa dalla botta) io gli ho detto chiaramente che se mi fosse capitata qualche storia non mi sarei tirata indietro (e un paio di cose gliele ho proprio confessate). E che lui poteva fare altrettanto.

Non ha funzionato perché 1) alla fine mi sono resa conto che era un tentativo disperato di salvare ciò che non era più salvabile e che ad ogni storia mi allontanavo un po' da lui 2) Lui non aveva più alcuna intenzione di scopare in giro, era in terapia ed era intenzionato a fare il suo percorso personale, che non prevedeva più esperienze extra.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, nel senso che dopo i suoi tradimenti (e dopo 5-6 mesi in cui mi sono ripresa dalla botta) io gli ho detto chiaramente che se mi fosse capitata qualche storia non mi sarei tirata indietro (e un paio di cose gliele ho proprio confessate). E che lui poteva fare altrettanto.
> 
> Non ha funzionato perché 1) alla fine mi sono resa conto che era un tentativo disperato di salvare ciò che non era più salvabile e che ad ogni storia mi allontanavo un po' da lui 2) Lui non aveva più alcuna intenzione di scopare in giro, era in terapia ed era intenzionato a fare il suo percorso personale, che non prevedeva più esperienze extra.


Non per farmi i fatti tuoi ma mi pare di capire che non sei riuscita a superare il dolore (o meglio la delusione e la rabbia, forse) del tradimento subito e che lui è "rientrato nei ranghi" troppo tardi. Ma tu tradivi già prima di scoprire che lui lo faceva oppure hai scoperto solo dopo questa indole?


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ho cercato di cacciarle in testa il concetto che se non mi amasse me lo dovrebbe dire, che non avrebbe senso per nessuno se stesse con me da infelice. Le ho detto che la conosco e che per sua natura probabilmente non sarà mai felice del tutto, nella sua vita. Di questo è consapevole anche lei. Le ho detto che se però la sua natura le impone di cercare perennemente la felicità (pur sapendo che se non la trova dentro di se non la troverà mai) deve sentirsi libera di farlo. Non deve rinunciare alla sua ricerca, restare imbrigliata in una situazione che comunque non la soddisfa e precludersi la possibilità di essere felice. Mi ha detto di sentirsi in colpa perché si rende conto di quanto sia fortunata e di quanto la vita sia stata generosa con lei. Ha me, i nostri meravigliosi figli, la sua famiglia, un lavoro che le piace e che fa bene. Se si guarda attorno, si sente una miracolata. Eppure *non riesce ad "accontentarsi" di tutto questo*. Le manca sempre qualcosa. E' sempre stato così. E questo la fa sentire in colpa.


Ho letto la tua storia ma non tutto il 3d.

Premesso che ammiro molto la tua pazienza e i tuoi tentativi di comprensione nei suoi confronti, davvero.

Detto questo, io non capisco cosa possa indurre una donna che ha tutto ad essere insoddisfatta, se non una grande immaturità che dovrebbe imparare a gestire, magari con l'aiuto di un buon terapeuta.

L'insoddisfazione perenne (il mio ex marito ne era affetto) porta a cercare spesso la felicità in cose effimere che fanno salire l'adrenalina e danno la spinta temporanea per andare avanti, ma nel cercare questa adrenalina, spesso si finisce col fare grandi cazzate, danneggiando sé stessi e chi sta intorno.

Dalla lettura che emerge, mi pare che tu c'entri ben poco in questo problema. Che sia più un suo problema che finisce col riflettersi sulla vostra coppia.

Non sono riuscita a capire se le hai detto di aver visto le chat. Io ti consiglio di tirare fuori la cosa e metterla con le spalle al muro, perché si decida a prendersi cura di questo aspetto di sé.
A sue eventuali lamentele, credo tu possa opporre mille valide ragioni.

A volte essere troppo delicati è controproducente. Questa donna mi sembra molto amata, ma anche un po' viziata. Perfino nella scoperta della sua 'evasione' tu temi di metterla in difficoltà.
 Ataru, la vita di coppia non è sempre una passeggiata in mezzo ai fiori. A volte è anche mettendo l'altro in difficoltà che facciamo il suo bene. Una scrollata ben data a chi amiamo vale più di mille bei discorsi. Questo il mio parere.


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non per farmi i fatti tuoi ma mi pare di capire che non sei riuscita a superare il dolore (o meglio la delusione e la rabbia, forse) del tradimento subito e che lui è "rientrato nei ranghi" troppo tardi. Ma tu tradivi già prima di scoprire che lui lo faceva oppure hai scoperto solo dopo questa indole?


Non è proprio così.

Ci siamo separati non perché io non abbia superato il dolore e la rabbia, ma perché non lo amavo più. Perché i suoi tradimenti hanno fatto scoppiare una crisi da cui sono emersi mille problemi di coppia che non sono stati superati.
E' un po' complicato da spiegare qui, purtroppo quando inizi una terapia e fai un percorso interiore per capire come mai si è arrivati a certi punti, devi mettere in conto che escano anche cose che fino a quel momento stavano ben nascoste per quieto vivere.
Probabilmente io non amavo più mio marito già prima che mi tradisse, questo è un fatto.

Io gli sono sempre stata fedele, in 16 anni non l'ho mai tradito, anche se mi ha deluso in molti modi.
Non ho l'indole della traditrice, sono estremamente fedele. Per tradire ho dovuto soffocare una parte di me e infatti quando sono uscita da questa dinamica... posso dire di aver ricominciato a respirare


----------



## Hellseven (18 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> 
> Ci siamo separati non perché io non abbia superato il dolore e la rabbia, ma perché *non lo amavo più*. Perché i suoi tradimenti hanno fatto scoppiare una crisi da cui sono emersi mille problemi di coppia che non sono stati superati.
> *E' un po' complicato da spiegare qui*, purtroppo quando inizi una terapia e fai un percorso interiore per capire come mai si è arrivati a certi punti, devi mettere in conto che escano anche cose che fino a quel momento stavano ben nascoste per quieto vivere.
> ...


Ci mancherebbe, parliamo di cose personali e complesse- Però sei stata chiara lo stesso. Era finito l'amore e questo è il punto essenziale della cosa secondo me. E hai avuto la lucidità di trarne le consguenza. Non tutti ce l'hanno. Io no per esempio. Per me the show must go on per il bene dei figli, per l'utilità personale di entrambi i coniugi, per l'utilità collettiva di entrambi i coniugi e dei figlio e perché nel mio caso mi porto dietro i sensi di colpa di vaer tradito io, solo io e di vaer fatto molto ma molto male a mia moglie.
ma ogni scelta individuale è parimenti rispettabile e degna, se fatta con consapevolezza e buona fede imho


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

Visto che qualche giorno fa, molto carinamente, Sbriciolata mi ha chiesto come andavano le cose, provo a buttare giù un aggiornamento. Non posso dare troppi dettagli qui sul forum, ma posso fornirli in privato a chi fosse interessato a parlarne.

In realtà le cose stanno peggiorando, temo. I loro contatti sono diventati orma giornalieri. Lei ha più volte manifestato a lui i suoi dubbi circa la sua resistenza. E lui ci sguazza e la stuzzica in maniera sempre più insistente, cercando di convincerla ad incontrarlo, confidando appunto sui dubbi che lei gli ha manifestato e sulla convinzione che se si incontrassero la tentazione, unitamente all'opportunità, sarebbe troppo forte. 

Inizio a pensare che lei si trovi di fronte ad una scelta che non vuole fare. Probabilmente non l'ha mai dimenticato e quando tra noi si sono create delle crepe, lui le è tornato in testa prepotentemente. Ed ora si sente attratta da lui, forse solo (o prevalentemente) sessualmente, ma sa che se ci andasse a letto il rischio sarebbe di innamorarsi di nuovo di lui. E sa che questo complicherebbe le cose perché farebbe fatica a gestire tutta la situazione. Ci sarebbero sicuramente delle ripercussioni tra noi. Faticherebbe a vivere serenamente la nostra relazione. E non potrebbero vivere una relazione loro, alla luce del sole. Dubito che lui sia disposto a lasciare la famiglia per stare con lei alla luce del sole. Si troverebbe quindi a mettere in pericolo quello che ha (comunque un porto sicuro, un uomo che la ama, una famiglia unita e serena) per qualcosa che non potrebbe avere in modo completo. E non è il tipo da fare l'amante. Soprattutto a distanza.

In tutto questo, parliamo di progetti per il futuro e mi chiedo come sia possibile. Mi sembra così autentica quando parliamo del nostro futuro e di quello che pianifichiamo di fare nei prossimi anni o del weekend da soli che vogliamo fare da mesi e che ancora non siamo riusciti a concederci. E la sento vera, sento veri i suoi sentimenti, i suoi gesti, la sua mano che cerca la mia quando siamo davanti alla TV, le sue carezze. Le risate complici. Davvero... sembra andare tutto benissimo. 

Sono davvero così coglione da non accorgermi / accettare che con me recita (molto bene) una parte? 

Oppure mi sfugge qualcosa a causa dei miei schemi mentali troppo rigidi?

Non capisco neanche come lei possa gestire tutto questo negli ultimi giorni, in cui c' è un crescendo di provocazioni da un lato e aperture dall'altro. Come faccia a tornare a casa alla sera e fare finta di niente.

Sono interessato ai commenti di tutti, ma soprattutto ai commenti di chi magari si è trovato in una situazione paragonabile a quella di lei e può darmi una possibile interpretazione di quello che le passa per la testa. 

Ora come ora sto pensando di parlarle, ma non subito. Ci sono alcune cose in ballo, come ho già scritto in precedenza, e non voglio turbare la serenità familiare. Si, sono scemo. Ma ORA, in questo momento, sono deciso a farlo. Ne ho bisogno.

Ho intenzione di chiederle di parlarmi di lui. E di essere onesta. Voglio che mi dica cosa prova per lui, cosa c'è tra loro. Voglio dirle che da quando mi ha detto di sentirlo ancora (unica ammissione mai fatta circa il loro rapporto, durante una discussione sull'amicizia tra uomo e donna) non penso ad altro e non sono più sereno. Perché all'amicizia tra uomo e donna lei non ha mai creduto e quindi non posso credere che tra loro ci sia solo una semplice amicizia. Perché tra loro c'è una situazione irrisolta. Perché c'è stata tensione sessuale tra loro. Perché tutto il loro rapporto è oscuro. Non ne so niente. Se fosse un amico normale me ne parlerebbe come parla di tutti gli altri amici che ha, occasionalmente.

Scusatemi se sono sono molto lucido. Per ora mi fermo qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Ataru... a me sembra una regressione all'adolescenza.
Parlale, parlale subito, secondo me.
Per quanto riguarda il come fa a ... si fa.
Da una parte il gioco, dall'altra la vita.
Fino ad ora non ha fatto nulla di male, no?
Pizzicorino e adrenalina... ma in fin dei conti non ti ha fatto un torto, no?
Ecco come si fa, si relativizza.
E si relativizzano cose ben più gravi di una chat, fidati.


----------



## Ataru (14 Maggio 2014)

Si, infatti per un certo periodo ho minimizzato un po' anch'io. Mi dicevo, ok è un gioco. Tremendamente fastidioso, doloroso per me che l'ho scoperto e lo vivo da osservatore, ma sempre un gioco. E mi dicevo che non sarebbe mai andata fino in fondo. Mi dicevo che arrivati al dunque, lei in qualche modo si sarebbe tirata indietro. Invece mi sembra che ultimamente la cosa stia prendendo una piega "pericolosa".


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Visto che qualche giorno fa, molto carinamente, Sbriciolata mi ha chiesto come andavano le cose, provo a buttare giù un aggiornamento. Non posso dare troppi dettagli qui sul forum, ma posso fornirli in privato a chi fosse interessato a parlarne.
> 
> In realtà le cose stanno peggiorando, temo. I loro contatti sono diventati orma giornalieri. Lei ha più volte manifestato a lui i suoi dubbi circa la sua resistenza. E lui ci sguazza e la stuzzica in maniera sempre più insistente, cercando di convincerla ad incontrarlo, confidando appunto sui dubbi che lei gli ha manifestato e sulla convinzione che se si incontrassero la tentazione, unitamente all'opportunità, sarebbe troppo forte.
> 
> ...


hai detto tutto tu.  c'è una tensione sessuale irrisolta tra di loro.   finchè non si scioglie quella,tua moglie continuerà ad idealizzare l'altro.

e non c'è nulla di strano o recitato nel modo in cui tua moglie si comporta con te.

Detta molto brutalmente,tua moglie ha voglia dell'altro,ma non pensa mionimamente di buttare all'aria la vostra vita per un attacco di manico.

Hai detto che vuoi parlarle?  benissimo,falle capire che hai capito e vedi come reagisce.  se la coscienza di farti del male non la ferma,decidi tu come vuoi regolarti per il futuro


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai detto tutto tu.  c'è una tensione sessuale irrisolta tra di loro.   finchè non si scioglie quella,tua moglie continuerà ad idealizzare l'altro.
> 
> e non c'è nulla di strano o recitato nel modo in cui tua moglie si comporta con te.
> 
> ...


Non so. Forse vedo le cose troppo nere. A parole ci pensa eccome a cedere. E glielo dice. Così facendo lo tiene li, lo stimola ad alzare l'asticella, a provocarla sempre più pesantemente, a tentarla sempre di più. Ormai lui è bagnato, per essere crudo. E lei non tenta di mettere nessuna distanza, se non qualche timido no che vuol dire "magari si". Ora no. Ora non posso. Troppe catene. In futuro, forse... chissà?

Anche all'idea di parlarle associo solo un finale possibile. La rottura. Che sicuramente è la prospettiva più fosca si possa immaginare, credo. E l'idea di perderla per sempre, che questa storia con l'altro non sia solo una cazzata che si rivelerà tale anche ai suoi occhi quando e se ne parleremo, ma qualcosa che davvero ha minato definitivamente il nostro rapporto, i suoi sentimenti per me, mi terrorizza.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru, confermo quanto già detto.

Scoprendo il vaso di Pandora per me corri il rischio di renderli ancora più "alleati", più "vicini". Non è detto che succeda ma è comunque una possibilità che esiste e non credo che in questo momento sia un rischio tu voglia correre.

Un re diventa uomo, e spesso anche insulso, solo quando è nudo. E purtroppo, nella testa di tua moglie, il cretinetto per ora è vestito di corona, mantello, etc etc e bisognerebbe cominciare a togliergli qualche indumento, uno alla volta.

Come ? bella domanda.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ataru, confermo quanto già detto.
> 
> Scoprendo il vaso di Pandora per me corri il rischio di renderli ancora più "alleati", più "vicini". Non è detto che succeda ma è comunque una possibilità che esiste e non credo che in questo momento sia un rischio tu voglia correre.
> 
> ...


Come? Facendole sbattere la testa da sola


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ataru, confermo quanto già detto.
> 
> Scoprendo il vaso di Pandora per me corri il rischio di renderli ancora più "alleati", più "vicini". Non è detto che succeda ma è comunque una possibilità che esiste e non credo che in questo momento sia un rischio tu voglia correre.
> 
> ...


secondo te... gli si potrebbe parlare?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te... gli si potrebbe parlare?


a lei?
Se mio marito mi avesse parlato prima che succedesse qualcosa forse avrebbe solo posticipato il tradimento
Ho letto un po' di corsa la storia ma credo che quando sei così coinvolta sia davvero difficile riuscire a tornare indietro


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a lei?
> Se mio marito mi avesse parlato prima che succedesse qualcosa forse avrebbe solo posticipato il tradimento
> Ho letto un po' di corsa la storia ma credo che quando sei così coinvolta sia davvero difficile riuscire a tornare indietro


come sempre.... quoto :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a lei?
> Se mio marito mi avesse parlato prima che succedesse qualcosa forse avrebbe solo posticipato il tradimento
> Ho letto un po' di corsa la storia ma credo che quando sei così coinvolta sia davvero difficile riuscire a tornare indietro


no no... a lui.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

MA non è mica detto


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... a lui.


No Sbri lo fai diventare una vittima agli occhi della moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Sbri lo fai diventare una vittima agli occhi della moglie.


ma senza che lei lo sappia, ovviamente. Se lui è sposato, mica ha convenienza a fare pubblicità alla cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma senza che lei lo sappia, ovviamente. Se lui è sposato, mica ha convenienza a fare pubblicità alla cosa.



Dipende quanto lui è intelligente e quanto tiene a lei
Se è un coglione la prima cosa che fa è dire alla moglie che il marito è andato a parlargli e questo a me per esempio avrebbe fatto incazzare alla grande
Torniamo all'incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non so. Forse vedo le cose troppo nere. A parole ci pensa eccome a cedere. E glielo dice. Così facendo lo tiene li, lo stimola ad alzare l'asticella, a provocarla sempre più pesantemente, a tentarla sempre di più. Ormai lui è bagnato, per essere crudo. E lei non tenta di mettere nessuna distanza, se non qualche timido no che vuol dire "magari si". Ora no. Ora non posso. Troppe catene. In futuro, forse... chissà?
> 
> Anche all'idea di parlarle associo solo un finale possibile. La rottura. Che sicuramente è la prospettiva più fosca si possa immaginare, credo. E l'idea di perderla per sempre, che questa storia con l'altro non sia solo una cazzata che si rivelerà tale anche ai suoi occhi quando e se ne parleremo, ma qualcosa che davvero ha minato definitivamente il nostro rapporto, i suoi sentimenti per me, mi terrorizza.


se il rapporto è minato non sarà certo il parlar chiaro a far danno.    io non credo sia minato.   io credo sia proprio e solo un attacco di manico per un uomo che evidentemente le è rimasto nel cuore e non solo lì.

ma se ci fosse una volontà di rottura reale da parte sua,non parlereste di programmi futuri.

Tua moglia col tupo ci vuole andare,questo è palese.   ma non credo ti voglia mollare.   ed il fatto che ti tenga all'oscuro nella sua testa è una forma di protezione nei tuoi confronti.

Ora sta a te decidere se 6 in grado di digerire questo suo colpo di testa o meno.   se no,devi dirglielo.

i modi ed i tempi li puoi decidere solo tu,ovvio


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.

L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.

In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende quanto lui è intelligente e quanto tiene a lei
> Se è un coglione la prima cosa che fa è dire alla moglie che il marito è andato a parlargli e questo a me per esempio avrebbe fatto incazzare alla grande
> Torniamo all'incapace di intendere e di volere


Quoto.
Io sarei furente e lo troverei un tradimento fatto a me, scavalcandomi e togliendomi la fiducia come persona. Mi sentirei passare di colpo dalla parte del torto della "quasi" traditrice a quella della ragione!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


Buon consiglio


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Ataru...* a me sembra una regressione all'adolescenza.
> Parlale, parlale subito, secondo me.*
> Per quanto riguarda il come fa a ... si fa.
> Da una parte il gioco, dall'altra la vita.
> ...


Su questo concordo.
A quindici anni fantastichi di andare a vivere a Parigi in una mansarda e di guadagnarti da vivere vendendo disegni ma intanto vai a scuola e sai bene che finirai ragioneria :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Io resto della modestissima opinione che se lei avesse voluto approfondire la cosa lo avrebbe già fatto da mò...
Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, ma detta terra terra a letto non ci è andata...
Vogliamo dire non ancora? Diciamolo pure, ma di occasioni ne ha avute a iosa...e perdonatemi, ma quando una donna decide di fare una cosa la fa, senza se e senza ma...
Mi pare che lei stia benissimo a casa propria col suo compagno...vero è che sentiamo una sola campana, ma al momento non ho elementi per dubitare del benessere di questa donna...

Io lo vedo solo come un gioco, forse un po' spinto, forse poco rispettoso, per carità...ma alla fin fine lei non ci sta facendo nulla...
Rimane nell'ambito della fantasia sessuale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io resto della modestissima opinione che se lei avesse voluto approfondire la cosa lo avrebbe già fatto da mò...
> Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, ma detta terra terra a letto non ci è andata...
> Vogliamo dire non ancora? Diciamolo pure, ma di occasioni ne ha avute a iosa...e perdonatemi, ma quando una donna decide di fare una cosa la fa, senza se e senza ma...
> Mi pare che lei stia benissimo a casa propria col suo compagno...vero è che sentiamo una sola campana, ma al momento non ho elementi per dubitare del benessere di questa donna...
> ...


Indubbiamente finora è rimasto lì. Però ci sono tre possibili epiloghi: il giochino, così com'è, sta bene a tutti e due e vanno avanti ...
Il giochino, così com'è, stanca uno dei due che molla la storia
Il giochino si trasforma in giostra.
La famosa boccata d'aria che diventa polmonite.
E tutto questo sotto gli occhi di Ataru... che, poraccio, non credo possa reggere ancora a lungo...


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io resto della modestissima opinione che se lei avesse voluto approfondire la cosa lo avrebbe già fatto da mò...
> Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, ma detta terra terra a letto non ci è andata...
> Vogliamo dire non ancora? Diciamolo pure, ma di occasioni ne ha avute a iosa...e perdonatemi, ma quando una donna decide di fare una cosa la fa, senza se e senza ma...
> Mi pare che lei stia benissimo a casa propria col suo compagno...vero è che sentiamo una sola campana, ma al momento non ho elementi per dubitare del benessere di questa donna...
> ...


Anche per questo motivo sostengo parlare adesso sarebbe controproducente. 
Ataru, perdona la crudezza delle parole, ma almeno ci capiamo tutti senza tanti panegirici: Nicka non sta dicendo una baggianata, tua moglie scrive a quello che vorrebbe farsi sbattere da lui come una porta a soffietto, ma intanto sono mesi, se ho capito bene, che lo manda in giro a cazzo dritto. (Tipico atteggiamento da profumiera )
Non dico che questo giochetto per te non sia fastidioso, a me ad esempio le farebbe girare non poco, ma questo per me è sintomo del fatto che la signora sappia (ancora) fare 2 + 2.
Di margini di manovra per me ce ne sono di ampissimi in questa situazione.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indubbiamente finora è rimasto lì. Però ci sono tre possibili epiloghi: il giochino, così com'è, sta bene a tutti e due e vanno avanti ...
> Il giochino, così com'è, stanca uno dei due che molla la storia
> Il giochino si trasforma in giostra.
> La famosa boccata d'aria che diventa polmonite.
> E tutto questo sotto gli occhi di Ataru... che, poraccio, non credo possa reggere ancora a lungo...


Questo lo so e mi spiace...ma la terza ipotesi mi sembra quasi la più improbabile...è comunque strano vada avanti anni senza che sia successo niente...e hai usato il termine giusto, giochino...

Il consiglio di Tuba mi sembra il più appropriato, ovvero che le dia un giochino più bello! Mica facile eh, però diamine!


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


Visto  che  è un amico ed è sposato potrebbe chiedere alla moglie di invitarli a pranzo od organizzare un uscita insieme al ristorante. Meglio.

e vedere la reazione.

Se lei declina intavolare il discorso sul perché. 

Senza svelare i messaggii letti.  Mai.

insomma ci deve essere un modo per parlarne ed approfondire senza che Ataru debba dirle che ha letto i loro "desideri'.

Come puo' essere un suo modo di svagarsi dalla routine e non avere ne voglia ne desiderio di concretizzare.

come l'amico di Mk.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Come? Facendole sbattere la testa da sola


Ci ho anche pensato. La lascio fare. Secondo me prenderebbe una facciata colossale e poi ci sarebbero da raccogliere i cocci suoi e i miei. Ma non so se lasciandola andare fino in fondo poi io sarei in grado di affrontare la cosa positivamente, cioè con lo spirito di ricostruire qualcosa tra noi.



Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> *In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.*


Sono mesi che ci lavoro. La corteggio, la riempio di attenzioni e complimenti, sono presente, la sostengo, la desidero e la cerco con più convinzione, l'aiuto in tutto quello che posso. Mi sono dedicato al 100% a noi nell'ultimo anno e mezzo. Sono sempre io, quello di cui si è innamorata anni fa, ma sono anche un nuovo io, migliore. E lo dice lei, lo confida alle amiche. Ma il prurito per l'altro non sembra passarle... anzi... più passa il tempo e più sembra prudere.



Nicka ha detto:


> Io resto della modestissima opinione che se lei avesse voluto approfondire la cosa lo avrebbe già fatto da mò...
> Capisco che la cosa sia molto fastidiosa, ma detta terra terra a letto non ci è andata...
> Vogliamo dire non ancora? Diciamolo pure, ma di occasioni ne ha avute a iosa...e perdonatemi, ma quando una donna decide di fare una cosa la fa, senza se e senza ma...
> Mi pare che lei stia benissimo a casa propria col suo compagno...vero è che sentiamo una sola campana, ma al momento non ho elementi per dubitare del benessere di questa donna...
> ...


Anche questo è un aspetto su cui rifletto molto. Quello che mi turba è che ultimamente la cosa sembra diventare sempre più seria. Sembra che un loro incontro diventi sempre più una possibilità concreta. Ora, non so se anche in passato sono arrivati a questo livello e poi sono tornati indietro o se invece oggi sono davvero ad una nuova dimensione. Di un possibile incontro ne parlano. E anche delle possibili conseguenze di questo potenziale incontro. Pare che a frenare lei sia solo la paura.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Visto  che  è un amico ed è sposato potrebbe chiedere alla moglie di invitarli a pranzo od organizzare un uscita insieme al ristorante. Meglio.
> 
> e vedere la reazione.
> 
> ...


Lui è "amico" di lei. Ma sta lontano. Non ci conosciamo. Non conosco la moglie. E dubito che lei sappia dell'amicizia del marito con la mia compagna.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ci ho anche pensato. La lascio fare. Secondo me prenderebbe una facciata colossale e poi ci sarebbero da raccogliere i cocci suoi e i miei. Ma non so se lasciandola andare fino in fondo poi io sarei in grado di affrontare la cosa positivamente, cioè con lo spirito di ricostruire qualcosa tra noi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai il dono della parola?
Parla!!
Tu soffri perché lei si vive sta cosa e non te ne parla. Ma tu? Tu fai uguale.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Sono mesi che ci lavoro. La corteggio, la riempio di attenzioni e complimenti, sono presente, la sostengo, la desidero e la cerco con più convinzione, l'aiuto in tutto quello che posso. Mi sono dedicato al 100% a noi nell'ultimo anno e mezzo. Sono sempre io, quello di cui si è innamorata anni fa, ma sono anche un nuovo io, migliore. E lo dice lei, lo confida alle amiche. Ma il prurito per l'altro non sembra passarle... anzi... più passa il tempo e più sembra prudere.


Ma lascia perdere le carinerie, il corteggiamento, le attenzioni e i complimenti!!!
Lascia i bambini da qualcuno (se avete possibilità o se no te li vengo a tenere io!!), non darle nemmeno il tempo di farla entrare in casa e strappale le mutande!! Non ci deve nemmeno arrivare in camera, scopatela sul pavimento, sbattila contro un muro, butta all'aria la tovaglia e falle vedere il tavolo con un occhio diverso!
Dopo prepara qualcosa per cena, accarezzala e facci l'amore con tutta la delicatezza che puoi...guardandola negli occhi tutto il tempo...

Poi fammi sapere...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*

Ma io leggo di giochi,giochini,e intanto all'orizzonte di ataru una sinistra presenza di carne rosa si appalesa violentemente....!Io non sarei così permissivo,l'età dei giochini a forma di pisello è finita,e se hai voglia di giocare allora puoi giocare serenamente da sola.In poche parole,non puoi avere un uomo accanto e fare fantasticherie su altri piselloni,e credo che ataru farebbe bene ad intervenire energicamente prima di ritrovarsi una donna voluttuosamente a pecora...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere le carinerie, il corteggiamento, le attenzioni e i complimenti!!!
> Lascia i bambini da qualcuno (se avete possibilità o se no te li vengo a tenere io!!), non darle nemmeno il tempo di farla entrare in casa e strappale le mutande!! Non ci deve nemmeno arrivare in camera, scopatela sul pavimento, sbattila contro un muro, butta all'aria la tovaglia e falle vedere il tavolo con un occhio diverso!
> Dopo prepara qualcosa per cena, accarezzala e facci l'amore con tutta la delicatezza che puoi...guardandola negli occhi tutto il tempo...
> 
> Poi fammi sapere...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere le carinerie, il corteggiamento, le attenzioni e i complimenti!!!
> Lascia i bambini da qualcuno (se avete possibilità o se no te li vengo a tenere io!!), non darle nemmeno il tempo di farla entrare in casa e strappale le mutande!! Non ci deve nemmeno arrivare in camera, scopatela sul pavimento, sbattila contro un muro, butta all'aria la tovaglia e falle vedere il tavolo con un occhio diverso!
> Dopo prepara qualcosa per cena, accarezzala e facci l'amore con tutta la delicatezza che puoi...guardandola negli occhi tutto il tempo...
> 
> Poi fammi sapere...


Non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso approvarti purtroppo


Come se!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Visto  che  è un amico ed è sposato potrebbe chiedere alla moglie di invitarli a pranzo od organizzare un uscita insieme al ristorante. Meglio.
> *
> e vedere la reazione.
> 
> ...


Sul neretto dissento disi. Mi sembra una di quelle trame di filmetti tragicomici stile panettone di Natale alla Vanzina, da non confondere col bellissimo Io so che tu sai che io so con Alberto Sordi e Monica Vitti. 

Qui c'è un Uomo innamorato della propria moglie, e uno squaletto sdentato che gira da mesi intorno alla stessa per farsi quella scopata recupera autostima che anni di famiglia, moglie e perdite di capelli hanno contribuito a far sparire. E Ataru, e qualsiasi uomo nella sua situazione, si dovrebbe mettere a "pugnare con cotanto scudiero ?". Ma chi se lo incula, dicono a Oxford.
No. Per me il messaggio che invece dovrebbe giungere alla signora e ben diverso e riassumibile con un prosaico: Noi uomini non abbiamo tempo da perdere dietro ste cazzatine. Non dormo da piedi e attenta a come te movi perché le serrature si cambiano in un attimo. E allo stesso tempo, trovare il modo di "riprendersela". Modo che spazia dallo scriverle di nuovo lettere d'amore al lasciare i bimbi alla nonna, chiudersi in una stanza e scopare come due ricci per 48 ore di seguito. Questo lo può sapere solo Ataru.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere le carinerie, il corteggiamento, le attenzioni e i complimenti!!!
> Lascia i bambini da qualcuno (se avete possibilità o se no te li vengo a tenere io!!), non darle nemmeno il tempo di farla entrare in casa e strappale le mutande!! Non ci deve nemmeno arrivare in camera, scopatela sul pavimento, sbattila contro un muro, butta all'aria la tovaglia e falle vedere il tavolo con un occhio diverso!
> Dopo prepara qualcosa per cena, accarezzala e facci l'amore con tutta la delicatezza che puoi...guardandola negli occhi tutto il tempo...
> 
> Poi fammi sapere...


Hem. Vorrei far notare che non ho copiato. Sono stato solo più lento a scrivere


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hem. Vorrei far notare che non ho copiato. Sono stato solo più lento a scrivere


quindi vi è parere concorde? Ma in una sola applicazione o ogni volta che la moglie si avvicina alla tastiera del pc?


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hem. Vorrei far notare che non ho copiato. Sono stato solo più lento a scrivere


La mia gioventù mi porta a far scorrere più velocemente le ditina, non ancora toccate da artrosi, sulla tastiera! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia gioventù mi porta a far scorrere più velocemente le ditina, non ancora toccate da artrosi, sulla tastiera! :mrgreen:


Perplè, a questa maa cacci via per favore


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi vi è parere concorde? Ma in una sola applicazione o ogni volta che la moglie si avvicina alla tastiera del pc?


Ma no...però a mio parere c'è bisogno di ravvivare quel qualcosa che forse forse negli anni, coi bambini, si è spento...
Lei sta cercando brividi sessuali più che altro...con il compagno sta bene, lui è presente...evidentente e del tutto naturalmente qualcosa si sarà affievolito...


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere le carinerie, il corteggiamento, le attenzioni e i complimenti!!!
> Lascia i bambini da qualcuno (se avete possibilità o se no te li vengo a tenere io!!), non darle nemmeno il tempo di farla entrare in casa e strappale le mutande!! Non ci deve nemmeno arrivare in camera, scopatela sul pavimento, sbattila contro un muro, butta all'aria la tovaglia e falle vedere il tavolo con un occhio diverso!
> Dopo prepara qualcosa per cena, accarezzala e facci l'amore con tutta la delicatezza che puoi...guardandola negli occhi tutto il tempo...
> 
> Poi fammi sapere...


Nicka... lo farei volentieri. A volte ho provato a convincerla ad andare in camporella, prima di passare a prendere i bimbi. Ma durante la gravidanza e per i mesi successivi la sua libido era azzerata. Sono stato arrapatissimo per mesi, l'avrei presa ovunque... E ci ho anche provato. Poi ho un po' mollato perché lei non ne aveva proprio. Ora va meglio ed infatti penso spesso di fare quello che suggerisci, visto che mi pare più recettiva. Ma logisticamente è un problema serio. Vieni davvero tu a tenerci i bimbi? 

Anche il nostro weekend da soli ha, per me, quello scopo. Stare da soli. Viverci. Ma ora non si può, col piccolino. Non è fattibile. Appena possibile... se saremo ancora in tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hem. Vorrei far notare che non ho copiato. Sono stato solo più lento a scrivere


Però ti sei trattenuto di solito descrivevi una scena molto più forte....rendeva di più:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no...però a mio parere c'è bisogno di ravvivare quel qualcosa che forse forse negli anni, coi bambini, si è spento...
> Lei sta cercando brividi sessuali più che altro...con il compagno sta bene, lui è presente...evidentente e del tutto naturalmente qualcosa si sarà affievolito...


sono assolutamente d'accordo. Aggiungici che è un ex... ricordi di gioventù...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Però ti sei trattenuto di solito descrivevi una scena molto più forte....rendeva di più:mrgreen:


Sono rimasto il solo,tutti timidoni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nicka... lo farei volentieri. A volte ho provato a convincerla ad andare in camporella, prima di passare a prendere i bimbi. Ma durante la gravidanza e per i mesi successivi la sua libido era azzerata. Sono stato arrapatissimo per mesi, l'avrei presa ovunque... E ci ho anche provato. Poi ho un po' mollato perché lei non ne aveva proprio. Ora va meglio ed infatti penso spesso di fare quello che suggerisci, visto che mi pare più recettiva. Ma logisticamente è un problema serio. Vieni davvero tu a tenerci i bimbi?
> 
> Anche il nostro weekend da soli ha, per me, quello scopo. Stare da soli. Viverci. Ma ora non si può, col piccolino. Non è fattibile. Appena possibile... se saremo ancora in tempo.


Quanto ha il piccolino? Perchè non fattibile? Ora la coppia deve arrivare prima di tutto.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però ti sei trattenuto di solito descrivevi una scena molto più forte....rendeva di più:mrgreen:


Mani al muro, gonna in bocca e mutande ad altezza ginocchia ?


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> scriverle di nuovo lettere d'amore


Fatto. Ha pianto


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nicka... lo farei volentieri. A volte ho provato a convincerla ad andare in camporella, prima di passare a prendere i bimbi. Ma durante la gravidanza e per i mesi successivi la sua libido era azzerata. Sono stato arrapatissimo per mesi, l'avrei presa ovunque... E ci ho anche provato. Poi ho un po' mollato perché lei non ne aveva proprio. Ora va meglio ed infatti penso spesso di fare quello che suggerisci, visto che mi pare più recettiva. Ma logisticamente è un problema serio. Vieni davvero tu a tenerci i bimbi?
> 
> Anche il nostro weekend da soli ha, per me, quello scopo. Stare da soli. Viverci. Ma ora non si può, col piccolino. Non è fattibile. Appena possibile... se saremo ancora in tempo.


Ma non avete più l'età per la camporella...e su!!! :mrgreen:
Avete una casa, sono i vostri spazi...davvero, pensaci...


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, a questa maa cacci via per favore


Il Sior Admin non mi caccerà mai!!!


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ataru, confermo quanto già detto.
> 
> Scoprendo il vaso di Pandora per me corri il rischio di renderli ancora più "alleati", più "vicini". Non è detto che succeda ma è comunque una possibilità che esiste e non credo che in questo momento sia un rischio tu voglia correre.
> 
> ...


Basta andare a casa sua, suonare il campanello e presentarsi.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto ha il piccolino? Perchè non fattibile? Ora la coppia deve arrivare prima di tutto.


Non è ancora svezzato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Nicka... lo farei volentieri. A volte ho provato a convincerla ad andare in camporella, prima di passare a prendere i bimbi. Ma durante la gravidanza e per i mesi successivi la sua libido era azzerata. Sono stato arrapatissimo per mesi, l'avrei presa ovunque... E ci ho anche provato. Poi ho un po' mollato perché lei non ne aveva proprio. Ora va meglio ed infatti penso spesso di fare quello che suggerisci, visto che mi pare più recettiva. Ma logisticamente è un problema serio. *Vieni davvero tu a tenerci i bimbi?
> 
> *Anche il nostro weekend da soli ha, per me, quello scopo. Stare da soli. Viverci. Ma ora non si può, col piccolino. Non è fattibile. Appena possibile... se saremo ancora in tempo.


Ataruccio, i bimbi alle 9 vanno a letto. Non fare il timido.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo. Aggiungici che è un ex... ricordi di gioventù...


Eh infatti!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono rimasto il solo,tutti* timidoni*.


lo so


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Ataru ha detto:


> Fatto. Ha pianto


Ma quale cazzo di lettere d'amore!!!!Ma stasera metti a letto i pupi,cena romantica,poi film porno e cazzi finti,manette,e schiaffi con il pisello....fidati.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mani al muro, gonna in bocca e mutande ad altezza ginocchia ?


Ora ti riconosco


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende quanto lui è intelligente e quanto tiene a lei
> Se è un coglione la prima cosa che fa è dire alla moglie che il marito è andato a parlargli e questo a me per esempio avrebbe fatto incazzare alla grande
> Torniamo all'incapace di intendere e di volere


Infatti non sarebbe da fare di nascosto ma alla luce del sole.
Basta bambinate, tutti allo stesso tavolo e fuori le carte.


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono rimasto il solo,tutti timidoni.


Oh, la mia scena non era timida!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale cazzo di lettere d'amore!!!!Ma stasera metti a letto i pupi,cena romantica,poi film porno e cazzi finti,manette,e schiaffi con il pisello....fidati.


ma quale cena.


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


Scusa ma siamo sicuri che Ataru voglia stare con una "bambina"?


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io leggo di giochi,giochini,e intanto all'orizzonte di ataru una sinistra presenza di carne rosa si appalesa violentemente....!Io non sarei così permissivo,l'età dei giochini a forma di pisello è finita,e se hai voglia di giocare allora puoi giocare serenamente da sola.In poche parole,non puoi avere un uomo accanto e fare fantasticherie su altri piselloni,e credo che ataru farebbe bene ad intervenire energicamente prima di ritrovarsi una donna voluttuosamente a pecora...


Egregio, la quoto con piacere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Fatto. Ha pianto


ok, ottima cosa.
Ma tu non devi farla piangere.
Senti... ascolta bene... tu hei un vantaggio, che è quello di aver letto certe cose. Sfruttalo.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Allora... 

Negli ultimi mesi la cercavo come un lupo in calore. Purtroppo gli ormoni mi hanno giocato contro e la sua libido era azzerata. 

Ora le cose vanno meglio, ma in casa c'è anche un adolescente che non va a letto alle 9. Per il resto, ci provo sempre. Continuo ad essere bello carico, ma tra le mura domestiche le cose per forza di cose sono un po' "contenute". Per questo vorrei un po' di tempo da soli, per non dover pensare al ragazzo che sente o al 5enne che arriva in camera per chiedere l'acqua.

Non è che da quel lato non mi dia da fare eh?!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa ma siamo sicuri che Ataru voglia stare con una "bambina"?


non mi sembra una bambina


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



erab ha detto:


> Egregio, la quoto con piacere.


Ma si,sta donna deve sentire una turgida presenza,ma quale lettere d'amore o candidi baci,questa ha bisogno di un pò di penetril a supposta....e cazzo.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,sta donna deve sentire una turgida presenza,ma quale lettere d'amore o candidi baci,questa ha bisogno di un pò di penetril a supposta....e cazzo.


Ce lo do, ce lo do


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Ataru ha detto:


> Ce lo do, ce lo do


Ma non è una questione di cazzo,è il come.Devi rompere il quotidiano,devi abbassarti i pantaloni all'improvviso,devi incastrarla d'amblè,senza alcuna romaticheria,trattala da puttana....


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non mi sembra una bambina


Se la situazione viene paragonata al togliere a un bambino un giocattolo dandogliene uno più 
bello, allora stiamo parlando di una bambina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di cazzo,è il come.Devi rompere il quotidiano,devi abbassarti i pantaloni all'improvviso,devi incastrarla d'amblè,senza alcuna romaticheria,trattala da puttana....


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Negli ultimi mesi la cercavo come un lupo in calore. Purtroppo gli ormoni mi hanno giocato contro e la sua libido era azzerata.
> 
> ...


l'adolescente e il cinquenne spediscili. Faranno quelle robe tipo dormire dall'amico/a pure i tuoi, no? Saranno venuti a dormire a casa tua torde di unni scalmanati, no? E' ora di contraccambiare.
Nonni?


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione di cazzo,è il come.Devi rompere il quotidiano,devi abbassarti i pantaloni all'improvviso,devi incastrarla d'amblè,senza alcuna romaticheria,trattala da puttana....


Cazzo Oscuro. Vorrei farlo, ma davvero... ci sono sempre i bimbi. Ho provato qualche volta quando il ragazzo non c'era, il 5enne dormiva la pennica pomeridiana e il piccolino faceva la sua brevissima pisa... Ho provato ad arrembarla in cucina... Le ho anche detto più volte che il piano di lavoro nuovo non l'abbiamo ancora collaudato... Ma tra la sua libido azzerata e il piccolo che si svegliava, non ci sono mai riuscito. Stai tranquillo che se rimango solo con lei la metto all'angolo


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'adolescente e il cinquenne spediscili. Faranno quelle robe tipo dormire dall'amico/a pure i tuoi, no? Saranno venuti a dormire a casa tua torde di unni scalmanati, no? E' ora di contraccambiare.
> Nonni?


I nonni già li tengono parecchio, quando noi siamo al lavoro. Ma vedrò di inventarmi qualcosa 

Si accettano suggerimenti in privato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Cazzo Oscuro. Vorrei farlo, ma davvero... ci sono sempre i bimbi. Ho provato qualche volta quando il ragazzo non c'era, il 5enne dormiva la pennica pomeridiana e il piccolino faceva la sua brevissima pisa... Ho provato ad arrembarla in cucina... Le ho anche detto più volte che il piano di lavoro nuovo non l'abbiamo ancora collaudato... Ma tra la sua libido azzerata e il piccolo che si svegliava, non ci sono mai riuscito. Stai tranquillo che se rimango solo con lei la metto all'angolo


adolescente fuori e al cinquenne antistaminico. Tanto è il periodo dei pollini, male non fa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Se la situazione viene paragonata al togliere a un bambino un giocattolo dandogliene uno più
> bello, allora stiamo parlando di una bambina.


no è fargli scoprire che il gioco che ha già e molto più bello di quello nuovo. Aveva solo le pile scariche


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> I nonni già li tengono parecchio, quando noi siamo al lavoro. Ma vedrò di inventarmi qualcosa
> 
> Si accettano suggerimenti in privato


Baby sitter, amici. Se si vuole si trova la soluzione. E si può anche dire ai nonni che per una volta ci si vuole ritagliare tempo per se


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Ataru ha detto:


> Cazzo Oscuro. Vorrei farlo, ma davvero... ci sono sempre i bimbi. Ho provato qualche volta quando il ragazzo non c'era, il 5enne dormiva la pennica pomeridiana e il piccolino faceva la sua brevissima pisa... Ho provato ad arrembarla in cucina... Le ho anche detto più volte che il piano di lavoro nuovo non l'abbiamo ancora collaudato... Ma tra la sua libido azzerata e il piccolo che si svegliava, non ci sono mai riuscito. Stai tranquillo che se rimango solo con lei la metto all'angolo


Ma quale angolo a pecora.....!Organizzati,bendala,prendila con la forza,girate un bel film porno,insomma dai...:up:


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adolescente fuori e *al cinquenne antistaminico*. Tanto è il periodo dei pollini, male non fa.


E una passata sul gas per sicurezza non ce la mettiamo!? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto


Devo fare tutto io qui dentro...tutto io....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E una passata sul gas per sicurezza non ce la mettiamo!? :rotfl:


mannò, te lo prescrivono i pediatri, mica è pericoloso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo fare tutto io qui dentro...tutto io....


Hai ragione. Sono latitante, e appena sparisco qui si alzano le gonne e si abbassano le mutande  
E che è?

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono latitante, e appena sparisco qui si alzano le gonne e si abbassano le mutande
> E che è?
> 
> :rotfl:


:scared:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*e*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono latitante, e appena sparisco qui si alzano le gonne e si abbassano le mutande
> E che è?
> 
> :rotfl:


Semplicemente che non capiscono le donne....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono latitante, e appena sparisco qui si alzano le gonne e si abbassano le mutande
> E che è?
> 
> :rotfl:



Un classico prof. Un posto di persone indecorose e scostumate...


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Un classico prof. Un posto di persone indecorose e scostumate...


E che postano a cazzo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplicemente che non capiscono le donne....


Ma non è che l'esimio professor oscuro potrebbe darci una dimostrazione pratica apparecchiando un bell'aperitivo sulle chiappe di farfalla così rimane IMPEGNATA per un po'? 

:rotfl:


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale angolo a pecora.....!Organizzati,bendala,prendila con la forza,girate un bel film porno,insomma dai...:up:


Film e foto sono vietatissimi. 

Sul soft bondage, accetto lezioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Un classico prof. Un posto di persone indecorose e scostumate...


Non mi dica :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che postano a cazzo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:Touche'


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che l'esimio professor oscuro potrebbe darci una dimostrazione pratica apparecchiando un bell'aperitivo sulle chiappe di farfalla così rimane IMPEGNATA per un po'?
> 
> :rotfl:


mah con tutte le donne che bramano Oscuro, proprio Farfalla anche no


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che l'esimio professor oscuro potrebbe darci una dimostrazione pratica apparecchiando un bell'aperitivo sulle chiappe di farfalla così rimane IMPEGNATA per un po'?
> 
> :rotfl:


La cosa mi piacerebbe...,ma voglio ancora vivere qualche anno,sul culo di farfalla c'è l'autografo di perplesso.Le amiche degli amici mai.Il codice della strada è sacro.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah con tutte le donne che bramano Oscuro, proprio Farfalla anche no


Scusa la domanda,ma dove sarebbero ste donne che bramano oscuro?così per curiosità....


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda,ma dove sarebbero ste donne che bramano oscuro?così per curiosità....


è che un forum di timidi e timide,ma in segreto ti bramano tutte o quasi


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> è che un forum di timidi e timide,ma in segreto ti bramano tutte o quasi


Ammazza che culo che ho...mi sa che mi devo cancellare ed iscrivermi con altro nick....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che l'esimio professor oscuro potrebbe darci una dimostrazione pratica apparecchiando un bell'aperitivo sulle chiappe di farfalla così rimane IMPEGNATA per un po'?
> 
> :rotfl:


:festa::festa:



perplesso ha detto:


> mah con tutte le donne che bramano Oscuro, proprio Farfalla anche no


:matto:


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è una è soprattutto in bagno.uestione di cazzo,è il come.Devi rompere il quotidiano,devi abbassarti i pantaloni all'improvviso,devi incastrarla d'amblè,senza alcuna romaticheria,trattala da puttana....


Ma come, dicono cerchiate le puttane più per parlare.

Ataru. 

Non so gli altri ma quando 'noi' eravamo giovani e con le figlie per casa riuscivamo a farlo anche in bagno senza farci accorgere da nessuna. Bisogna essere in due però a desiderarlo.

Di notte poi i bambini dormono.  

Le porte hanno le serrature. Anche e soprattutto nei bagni.

Oppure parla con i nonni, spiega che ritieni tua moglie abbia bisogno 
Di svagarsi e chiedi se sono disponibili x tenerli un fine settimana al mese. 

'Il telefono gettato fuori giù dal 4° piano'.

Dalle risposte di tua moglie capirai se perdi tempo o se gradisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La cosa mi piacerebbe...,ma voglio ancora vivere qualche anno,sul culo di farfalla c'è l'autografo di perplesso.Le amiche degli amici mai.Il codice della strada è sacro.


Essì, ma anche tu....son tutte amiche degli amici, dei nemici o cozze. Incontentabile :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Essì, ma anche tu....son tutte amiche degli amici, dei nemici o cozze. Incontentabile :mrgreen:


Ma insomma incontentabile pure?:rotfl:Cerco una con il culo assassino e che non si faccia troppi scrupoli,a quanto pare....qui dentro tutte sante o impegnatissime...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Essì, ma anche tu....*son tutte amiche degli amici*, dei nemici o cozze. Incontentabile :mrgreen:



Che poi è un problema che si fa lui. Loro sono consenzienti


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Che poi è un problema che si fa lui. Loro sono consenzienti


Si,certo...tanto poi rischio io.....!


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che poi è un problema che si fa lui. Loro sono consenzienti


Il che fa di voi una manica di ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma come, dicono cerchiate le puttane più per parlare.
> 
> Ataru.
> 
> ...


e la lavatrice ha la centrifuga:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Il che fa di voi una manica di ?


Ma il conte ha rosicato.....hai letto?


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e la lavatrice ha la centrifuga:up:


Bei tempi!

Lasciavano pure l'aspirapolvere acceso ah ah ah  che sprechi!


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il che fa di voi una manica di ?


Intellettuali.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma come, dicono cerchiate le puttane più per parlare.
> 
> Ataru.
> 
> ...


Già. E' un lavoro duro recuperare quello che un po' si era spento. E da un lato io forse sono troppo temerario, dall'altro lei a volte si fa troppi problemi. Boh... forse se li fa solo con me.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Già. E' un lavoro duro recuperare quello che un po' si era spento. E da un lato io forse sono troppo temerario, dall'altro lei a volte si fa troppi problemi. *Boh... forse se li fa solo con me*.


No Ataru. Sempre per rimanere in tema di  luoghi comuni da osteria (Per le cose serie sull'Amore purtroppo io non posso esprimermi): Il Cazzo non Vuole Pensieri.

Cancella il neretto dalla tua mente.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Giti dimostra E' un lavoro duro recuperare quello che un po' si era spento. E da un lato io forse sono troppo temerario, dall'altro lei a volte si fa troppi problemi. Boh... forse se li fa solo con me.


È proprio quello che devi capire.

se ti desidera.

Inoltre ci sono diversi modi per parlare di voi due. Senza svelarle quello che sai.

Insomma tu la ami, lei ti dimostra attenzioni, cerca di non perdere una sola notte d'amore con lei, dovrebbero diminuirle le voglie di giocare in Chat con l'ex.

che poi potrebbe essere una delusione. Almeno per me un ex non va mai riesumato.

se proprio voglio tradire meglio il nuovo.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> se proprio voglio tradire meglio il nuovo.


E invece lei il nuovo non l'ha mai cercato. E' proprio questo particolare ex il problema. Non penso che sarebbe andata a cercare altrove qualsiasi cosa le mancasse a casa, se non con lui. Perché, penso, hanno già instaurato un'intimità. Già si conoscono. C'è solo da riprendere da dove hanno lasciato.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E invece lei il nuovo non l'ha mai cercato. E' proprio questo particolare ex il problema. Non penso che sarebbe andata a cercare altrove qualsiasi cosa le mancasse a casa, se non con lui. Perché, penso, hanno già instaurato un'intimità. Già si conoscono. C'è solo da riprendere da dove hanno lasciato.


Pochi post fa un donna di ti ha detto che quando una donna si mette in testa di scoparsi uno non ci sono cazzi.
Tu sei strasicuro che questo non è ancora avvenuto.
Lavora su questo.

Mentre scrivo questo post mi viene in mente una cosa: ma tu sei proprio sicuro sicuro sicuro sicuro che tua moglie non si sia accorta di niente sul fatto che tu hai scoperto tutto ? Neanche che lo sospetti ?  Cioè, su questa cosa saresti pure disposto a giocartici le chiavi di casa ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E invece lei il nuovo non l'ha mai cercato. E' proprio questo particolare ex il problema. Non penso che sarebbe andata a cercare altrove qualsiasi cosa le mancasse a casa, se non con lui. Perché, penso, hanno già instaurato un'intimità. Già si conoscono. C'è solo da riprendere da dove hanno lasciato.


Appunto. Hanno lasciato. Quando lei ha incontrato te. Questo non te lo scordare.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pochi post fa un donna di ti ha detto che quando una donna si mette in testa di scoparsi uno non ci sono cazzi.
> Tu sei strasicuro che questo non è ancora avvenuto.
> Lavora su questo.
> 
> Mentre scrivo questo post mi viene in mente una cosa: ma tu sei proprio sicuro sicuro sicuro sicuro che tua moglie non si sia accorta di niente sul fatto che tu hai scoperto tutto ? Neanche che lo sospetti ?  Cioè, su questa cosa saresti pure disposto a giocartici le chiavi di casa ?


Si, mi ci giocherei le chiavi di casa. Poi magari le perdo, eh?! Ogni tanto ci penso, ma allora non mi spiegherei perché continui a scriversi con lui cose sempre più sgradevoli (per me). Per farmi impazzire?


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non ho capito bene, del perché, la sua libido un po' manca ... 
È sempre stato così? O solo quando vi è il "pericolo" di essere disturbati?


sienne


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito bene, del perché, la sua libido un po' manca ...
> È sempre stato così? O solo quando vi è il "pericolo" di essere disturbati?
> ...


No. Gravidanza e allattamento. Capita. A volte va alle stelle, a volte si spegne.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No. Gravidanza e allattamento. Capita. A volte va alle stelle, a volte si spegne.



Ciao

scusami tanto, non l'avevo capito! 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Sai*



Ataru ha detto:


> No. Gravidanza e allattamento. Capita. A volte va alle stelle, a volte si spegne.


Posso essere sincero?a me sto calo di libido della tua donna,associato a quello che hai scritto..non mi piace per nulla....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Visto che qualche giorno fa, molto carinamente, Sbriciolata mi ha chiesto come andavano le cose, provo a buttare giù un aggiornamento. Non posso dare troppi dettagli qui sul forum, ma posso fornirli in privato a chi fosse interessato a parlarne.
> 
> In realtà le cose stanno peggiorando, temo. I loro contatti sono diventati orma giornalieri. Lei ha più volte manifestato a lui i suoi dubbi circa la sua resistenza. E lui ci sguazza e la stuzzica in maniera sempre più insistente, cercando di convincerla ad incontrarlo, confidando appunto sui dubbi che lei gli ha manifestato e sulla convinzione che se si incontrassero la tentazione, unitamente all'opportunità, sarebbe troppo forte.
> 
> ...


Direi che è in pieno marasma confusionale, non so se prima di te avesse avuto più relazioni o se tu sei stato l'unico o quasi, a legger ciò che scrivi mi sembra quasi che tu stia raccontando di una ragazzina alle prime armi, tutta protesa verso il sentirsi lusingata ...Sorry ma non ricordo quanti anni ha lei ( se lo hai già scritto )


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> E invece lei il nuovo non l'ha mai cercato. E' proprio questo particolare ex il problema. Non penso che sarebbe andata a cercare altrove qualsiasi cosa le mancasse a casa, se non con lui. Perché, penso, hanno già instaurato un'intimità. Già si conoscono. C'è solo da riprendere da dove hanno lasciato.


Ataru conosci il nome e fisicamente questo ex?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si, infatti per un certo periodo ho minimizzato un po' anch'io. Mi dicevo, ok è un gioco. Tremendamente fastidioso, doloroso per me che l'ho scoperto e lo vivo da osservatore, ma sempre un gioco. E mi dicevo che non sarebbe mai andata fino in fondo. Mi dicevo che arrivati al dunque, lei in qualche modo si sarebbe tirata indietro. Invece mi sembra che ultimamente la cosa stia prendendo una piega "pericolosa".


È un timore lecito


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non so. Forse vedo le cose troppo nere. A parole ci pensa eccome a cedere. E glielo dice. Così facendo lo tiene li, lo stimola ad alzare l'asticella, a provocarla sempre più pesantemente, a tentarla sempre di più. Ormai lui è bagnato, per essere crudo. E lei non tenta di mettere nessuna distanza, se non qualche timido no che vuol dire "magari si". Ora no. Ora non posso. Troppe catene. In futuro, forse... chissà?
> 
> Anche all'idea di parlarle associo solo un finale possibile. La rottura. Che sicuramente è la prospettiva più fosca si possa immaginare, credo. E l'idea di perderla per sempre, che questa storia con l'altro non sia solo una cazzata che si rivelerà tale anche ai suoi occhi quando e se ne parleremo, ma qualcosa che davvero ha minato definitivamente il nostro rapporto, i suoi sentimenti per me, mi terrorizza.


Però anche io direi che a breve dovrai comunque parlare a tua moglie e verificare di persona come reagisce nel medio termine, nel breve sarà molto ondivaga ora ti chiedere scusa ora ti incolperà di esser la causa del suo allontanamento


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere sincero?a me sto calo di libido della tua donna,associato a quello che hai scritto..non mi piace per nulla....


Neppure a me. Ma ragiono su come ero io.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... a lui.


A lui ?:singleeye:Ma si conoscono?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


Mica facile ... Intelligente soluzione ma difficile attuazione


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> Neppure a me. Ma ragiono su come ero io.


E io ragiono sulle mie esperienze da secondo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ci ho anche pensato. La lascio fare. Secondo me prenderebbe una facciata colossale e poi ci sarebbero da raccogliere i cocci suoi e i miei. Ma non so se lasciandola andare fino in fondo poi io sarei in grado di affrontare la cosa positivamente, cioè con lo spirito di ricostruire qualcosa tra noi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se lei ha paura forse più che parlarle direttamente puoi farle intuire che in una situazione simile potresti rivedere il vostro futuro ... Non hai una coppia di conoscenti che sono i crisi per tradimento ?sarebbe una buon piano di dialogo parlando di "altri" si ipotizza e si indicano i propri paletti :mrgreen: Mi  sento ultimo :singleeye:


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ataru conosci il nome e fisicamente questo ex?


Si e conosco la sua faccia.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si, mi ci giocherei le chiavi di casa. Poi magari le perdo, eh?! Ogni tanto ci penso, ma allora non mi spiegherei perché continui a scriversi con lui cose sempre più sgradevoli (per me). Per farmi impazzire?


Meglio non giocarti niente.


Mio marito guardandomi negli occhi mi giurava che la piccolina era una fuori di testa ed il suo amico mi rassicura dicendomi 'con chiunque ma non con quella pazza'  quindi fidati solo di quello che faresti tu.


Può essere che lei si senta bene ad essere corteggiata. 

O e' più furba di te e ci scopa è scrive altro x sviare.

Io parlo solo di caffè al telefono con il mio amico. 

C'è chi usa i vibratori o le manette lei magari usa l'ex x fantasticare.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mani al muro, gonna in bocca e mutande ad altezza ginocchia ?


Le mutande si strappano please


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere sincero?a me sto calo di libido della tua donna,associato a quello che hai scritto..non mi piace per nulla....


Guarda che è plausibile. Succede. Pensi che non sia andato a verificare?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah con tutte le donne che bramano Oscuro, proprio Farfalla anche no


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma pora  figliola ...ma tu non sei per l'amore libero e condiviso ? Sbaglio persona ?


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma pora  figliola ...ma tu non sei per l'amore libero e condiviso ? Sbaglio persona ?


Farfalla pora figliola?oscuro poro figliolo....


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Ataru ha detto:


> Guarda che è plausibile. Succede. Pensi che non sia andato a verificare?


C'è qualcosa che non mi convince,il minimo è pensare che tua moglie sia parecchio presa da quest'altro da non vederti più come maschio....


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le mutande si strappano please


A me me piacciono belle stirate ad altezza ginocchia. Anche spostate di lato hanno il loro perché.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me me piacciono belle stirate ad altezza ginocchia. Anche spostate di lato hanno il loro perché.



Anche perché a strappare mutande costate un occhio in una di queste catene super fescion corri il rischio di ritrovarti un tacco 12 in un occhio al posto di un culo caldo sulla panza


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me me piacciono belle stirate ad altezza ginocchia. Anche spostate di lato hanno il loro perché.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma pora  figliola ...ma tu non sei per l'amore libero e condiviso ? Sbaglio persona ?


Quando riguarda lui. Mica é democratico. L'ha sempre detto


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Guarda che è plausibile. Succede. Pensi che non sia andato a verificare?


Non
 ho
 capito, come lo verifichi?


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non capisco ... 
cioè, a quanto pare, siete divenuti nuovamente genitori. 
E lei, durante la gravidanza e dopo, giocava con l'ex?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando riguarda lui. Mica é democratico. L'ha sempre detto


Ah si ..?.pensa ero convinta che fosse così liberale anche nei riguardi della sua donna ..giuro ne ero convinta devo averlo letto distrattamente :carneval:Ma così non vale :singleeye: dove sta il divertimento ?


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco ...
> cioè, a quanto pare, siete divenuti nuovamente genitori.
> ...



L'ho pensato anch'io ma non osavo infierire.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io ma non osavo infierire.



Ciao

ups. Non vi era nessuna intenzione di toccare qualcosa ... 
Se così fosse stato, mi scuso ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

però lo trovo un dettaglio importante. 
Nel senso, che forse, non vuole essere "sbattuta",
ma vivere serenamente la maternità con il compagno ... 
E forse anche perciò, ultimamente i giochini sono divenuti
anche più spinti, perché sa benissimo, che non avverrà ... 

Un'ipotesi probabile ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io leggo di giochi,giochini,e intanto all'orizzonte di ataru una sinistra presenza di carne rosa si appalesa violentemente....!Io non sarei così permissivo,l'età dei giochini a forma di pisello è finita,e se hai voglia di giocare allora puoi giocare serenamente da sola.In poche parole,non puoi avere un uomo accanto e fare fantasticherie su altri piselloni,e credo che ataru farebbe bene ad intervenire energicamente prima di ritrovarsi una donna voluttuosamente a pecora...


Infatti... a me pare  inconcepibile che uno si debba tormentare perchè la compagna debba farsi le pippe (si spera solo mentali) con un altro. Ataru, parlale chiaramente.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ups. Non vi era nessuna intenzione di toccare qualcosa ...
> Se così fosse stato, mi scuso ...
> ...



Ci mancherebbe Sienne, è che non sapevo come chiederlo.

E' lui che la conosce e che dovrebbe cercare di capire se può essere solo un gioco.

Del resto la nostra cara Tebe ci ha spiegato che si può amare e tradire fisicamente, quindi, si può benissimo amare e giocare al dottore virtualmente.

Mi ricorda un pò l'utente A. Karenina anche lei con un ex se ricordo bene, anche lei in maternità.


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti... a me pare  inconcepibile che uno si debba tormentare perchè la compagna debba farsi le pippe (si spera solo mentali) con un altro. Ataru, parlale chiaramente.



Dipende dal carattere, io avrei stampato i msg e li avrei appesi ovunque oltre che darglieli in testa. Ho fatto di peggio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dal carattere, io avrei stampato i msg e li avrei appesi ovunque oltre che darglieli in testa. Ho fatto di peggio.


Vero, dipende dal carattere... per me Ataru dovrebbe reagire in maniera decisa in qualche modo, quello più adatto al suo carattere. 
Io non li avrei appesi, le avrei chiesto che cazzo stava succedendo... e avrei preteso delle risposte sincere.


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Si e conosco la sua faccia.


potresti mai incontrarlo?


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me me piacciono belle stirate ad altezza ginocchia.* Anche spostate di lato hanno il loro perché.*


avoja!!:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, dipende dal carattere... per me Ataru dovrebbe reagire in maniera decisa in qualche modo, quello più adatto al suo carattere.
> Io non li avrei appesi, le avrei chiesto che cazzo stava succedendo... e avrei preteso delle risposte* sincere.*



Sorrido.

Come si fa a ritenere sincero un traditore?

Anche quando si dichiarano pentiti, quando ti giurano che ti amano, come si fa a credergli?

Quante ne abbiamo lette, anche di donne che tradiscono, che scrivono 'la mia famiglia è la cosa più importante, non posso pensare di perdere mio marito' boh.......

Poi senza andare lontano sicuramente il mio amico è uno di quelli, ha sicuramente il terrore di essere scoperto, ma non molla. 

Cosa potrebbe dirgli la moglie per giustificare messaggi inequivocabili?

Mio marito mi ha risposto che le scriveva quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire ahahahah


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sorrido.
> 
> Come si fa a ritenere sincero un traditore?
> 
> ...


Non ho mai pensato che un traditore possa essere sincero.. ma incalzarlo e chiedere perlomeno una spiegazione e una sua versione a me pare davvero il minimo. Se poi la corda che le si da lei la usa per impiccarsi... ok, è una selta sua. I messaggi semmai li tirerei fuori solo dopo aver sentito una "sua" versione dei fatti.
Poi carissima... ognuno sceglie se credere o meno a certe fantascientifiche versioni dei fatti. Non conosco la tua storia, ma certo che una versione come quella di tuo marito offende l'intelligenza media di un tapiro. Immagino, da come ti leggo su questo forum, che lo avrai "massacrato"


----------



## @lex (15 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> potresti mai incontrarlo?


non mi hai risposto ma ti dico la mia. se potesse essere plausibile incontrare per te quest'uomo torni una sera a casa e dici a tua moglie in maniera indifferente qualcosa tipo:"sai che ho intravisto (nome) a (posto), quello con cui stavi? non credo  lui mi abbia visto però". ovviamente non hai visto nessuno e 
1) potrai vedere la sua reazione
2)si cagherà in mano e chiederà all'altro se fosse in quel posto in quel giorno o comunque gli dirà cosa tu le hai riferito
non essendo stato lì provocherà probabilmente un effetto domino che potrai leggere nelle mail( ricordo bene che puoi leggere le sue email o gli sms o altro?) perché capirà che tu sai.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe Sienne, è che non sapevo come chiederlo.
> 
> E' lui che la conosce e che dovrebbe cercare di capire se può essere solo un gioco.
> 
> ...



Ciao

è vero e me ne ricordo ... 

Però, credo che parlarle sarebbe la cosa migliore. 
Poiché anche Ataru, così facendo, la sta ingannando.
Ha un magone e non lo esprime ... e fa credere altro. 


sienne


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non
> ho
> capito, come lo verifichi?


Intendo dire che sono andato a documentarmi sugli effetti degli ormoni in gravidanza. La libido può aumentare o crollare sotto i tacchi. Nessuna gravidanza è uguale all'altra. Il calo della libido è quindi plausibile. Questo intendevo. E mi sono anche fatto venire i dubbi che invece dietro ci fosse altro. Ma ho aspettato, dicendomi che se la cosa si fosse protratta ben oltre l'allattamento allora era chiaro che il problema non era no gli ormoni. Ora le cose sembrano andare meglio.




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco ...
> cioè, a quanto pare, siete divenuti nuovamente genitori.
> ...



Si, siamo nuovamente genitori. Ma durante la gravidanza non si sono praticamente sentiti. E anche nei mesi a seguire, che sono stati pesanti per lei. Ma man mano che lei stava meglio, i contatti si sono fatti più frequenti e via via più... pesanti.




@lex ha detto:


> potresti mai incontrarlo?





@lex ha detto:


> non mi hai risposto ma ti dico la mia. se potesse essere plausibile incontrare per te quest'uomo torni una sera a casa e dici a tua moglie in maniera indifferente qualcosa tipo:"sai che ho intravisto (nome) a (posto), quello con cui stavi? non credo  lui mi abbia visto però". ovviamente non hai visto nessuno e
> 1) potrai vedere la sua reazione
> 2)si cagherà in mano e chiederà all'altro se fosse in quel posto in quel giorno o comunque gli dirà cosa tu le hai riferito
> non essendo stato lì provocherà probabilmente un effetto domino che potrai leggere nelle mail( ricordo bene che puoi leggere le sue email o gli sms o altro?) perché capirà che tu sai.


No. Non vive qui. E' lontano. Non troppo comunque. Diciamo 3 ore di macchina? Se lo incontrassi da queste parti significherebbe una sola cosa...




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero e me ne ricordo ...
> 
> ...


Diciamo pure così. Anche se io, a differenza sua, sto cercando la forza per parlarle. E comunque ho tentato a manifestarle il mio magone.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2014)

Caro Ataru, ogni donna è diversa, ma posso mettermi nei panni di tua moglie. 
La fase in cui si trova è quella di una vita che le ha dato tantissimo e che la fa stare bene, quella con te e i vostri figli, da una parte; dall'altra con una vita che ora si ferma lì dove siete arrivati, con te e i vostri figli. 
E' una contraddizione? Lo è. La via maestra che si è certi di voler proseguire è anche la via certa che non si ha voglia di proseguire, perché non vi si intravedono evoluzioni possibili, se non l'invecchiare insieme.
E' una bella immagine, romantica, ma è anche una triste immagine, deprimente.
E' quella fase della vita di una coppia in cui c'è bisogno di qualcosa di nuovo da fare insieme. Finché questo tizio resta lontano 3 ore è una perfetta fantasia di evasione che io fossi in te continuerei a sorvegliare da lontanto e con discrezione come stai facendo, senza timori né apprensioni. Eviterei aggressioni strappamutande, perché lei da te non se le aspetta e rischieresti reazioni plateali di sorpresa sgradita o di diniego, o di finzione che la allontanerebbero da te.
Piuttosto, sceondo me, vale la punzecchiatura ironica non greve, vale la battuta, un po' di leggerezza, qualche sorriso in più e sorattutto, la tua sfuggenza.
Impara a essere sfuggente, renditi un po' meno presente. Cura il tuo aspetto, sorridi molto, sii disinvolto e stalle un po' più distante, senza esagerare, ma un po'. Ottieni qualche successo in qualche attività che non la riguarda direttamente e se non lo ottieni, faglielo credere sfoderando un'aria di trionfo. Dalle un'immagine di te un po' inaspettata.
Secondo me, così non solo non rischi per niente di perderla, non solo vedrai allontanato nel dimenticatoio questo fantasma del passato, ma credo che resterà sedotta. E lo sarà da te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caro Ataru, ogni donna è diversa, ma posso mettermi nei panni di tua moglie.
> La fase in cui si trova è quella di una vita che le ha dato tantissimo e che la fa stare bene, quella con te e i vostri figli, da una parte; dall'altra con *una vita che ora si ferma lì dove siete arrivati, con te e i vostri figli. *
> E' una contraddizione? Lo è. *La via maestra che si è certi di voler proseguire è anche la via certa che non si ha voglia di proseguire, perché non vi si intravedono evoluzioni possibili, se non l'invecchiare insieme.*
> E' una bella immagine, romantica, ma è anche una triste immagine, deprimente.
> ...


 non sono d'accordo su nulla.

Primo: hanno appena avuto un neonato e hanno un figlio non ancora a scuola e un ragazzino. Nessuna donna pensa alla vecchiaia in quelle circostanze ma a trovare il tempo per andare in bagno e farsi una doccia e sogna un pomeriggio per leggersi un libro o un massaggio o un giro di shopping con le amiche.
Di novità ne hanno appena avuta una che li occuperà per più di venti anni.
Secondo: tre ore sono un soffio se ci si vuol incontrare, un'ora e mezza per uno e ci si vede a metà strada.
Solo non so come sarebbe fattibile durante l'allattamento (vedi sopra).
Terzo: in generale dare qualsiasi consiglio al tradito per rendersi interessante e seduttivo mi fa ridere. Chi sta per tradire è in una fase euforica per un'altra persona e chi ha in casa potrebbe anche vederlo volare e direbbe "quando atterri butta la spazzatura".
La moglie sta sognando e basta. Ma sta sognando con un ex. Vuole ritrovare il suo modo di essere di quando stava con l'ex. Fatti quattro conti spannometrici, quando aveva venti anni. Quando figli non ce n'erano e lei si sentiva bella, fresca, con le gonne leggere, il vento tra i capelli e totalmente libera.
Conviene svegliarla prima che il sogno penda troppo spazio. Se servisse "sbatterla al muro" andrebbe bene. Ma forse lei cerca proprio il sogno. Possibile che si veda anche un po' sfatta fisicamente. E' una donna più che adulta e tre figli di cui un neonato. Può essere un modo di uscire da una fase depressiva ma non è un bel modo!
Ataru svegliala dicendo quel che sai.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ataru svegliala dicendo quel che sai.


Errore enorme.
Primo perché si sentirebbe violata. Ma secondo e molto più grave, perché lui si metterebbe nella posizione di colui che ha bisogno: bisogno di rassicurazioni, di conferme, di qualche forma di compassione.
E questa seconda cosa le farebbe considerare che tre ore non sono poi così tante, eh...

@Ataru, Brunetta ha la mia stima, ma ti sta suggerendo una tattica rovinosa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Errore enorme.
> Primo perché si sentirebbe violata. Ma secondo e molto più grave, perché lui si metterebbe nella posizione di colui che ha bisogno: bisogno di rassicurazioni, di conferme, di qualche forma di compassione.
> E questa seconda cosa le farebbe considerare che tre ore non sono poi così tante, eh...
> 
> @Ataru, Brunetta ha la mia stima, ma ti sta suggerendo una tattica rovinosa.


In un matrimonio con tre figli ci vuole chiarezza e dialogo, non tattiche e strategie.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Errore enorme.
> *Primo perché si sentirebbe violata. *Ma secondo e molto più grave, perché lui si metterebbe nella posizione di colui che ha bisogno: bisogno di rassicurazioni, di conferme, di qualche forma di compassione.
> E questa seconda cosa le farebbe considerare che tre ore non sono poi così tante, eh...
> 
> @Ataru, Brunetta ha la mia stima, ma ti sta suggerendo una tattica rovinosa.


ah ecco... lei si sentirebbe violata  e poi se pretendere la verità in una coppia è un bisogno di compassione, vivere nella menzogna cos'è?


----------



## erab (15 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un matrimonio con tre figli ci vuole chiarezza e dialogo, non tattiche e strategie.


Prima però deve svegliarsi lui.


----------



## perplesso (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma pora  figliola ...ma tu non sei per l'amore libero e condiviso ? Sbaglio persona ?





oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla pora figliola?oscuro poro figliolo....





farfalla ha detto:


> Quando riguarda lui. Mica é democratico. L'ha sempre detto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ..?.pensa ero convinta che fosse così liberale anche nei riguardi della sua donna ..giuro ne ero convinta devo averlo letto distrattamente :carneval:Ma così non vale :singleeye: dove sta il divertimento ?


Basta andare OT o vi sbatto tutti in Carnia entro domani


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Basta andare OT o vi sbatto tutti in Carnia entro domani


Ma che OT  argomenta piuttosto  In Carnia se mi ci mandi mi accompagni fai te :mexican: Notte


----------



## Nicka (15 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che OT  argomenta piuttosto  In Carnia se mi ci mandi mi accompagni fai te :mexican: Notte


Qualche giorno fa ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi friulani...salta su uno e dice bellamente: "certa gente andrebbe spedita in Carnia!!"
A me è andato di traverso il boccone!! Mai sentita nominare sta Carnia prima di approdare qui, ora salta fuori a intervalli regolari!!! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi friulani...salta su uno e dice bellamente: "certa gente andrebbe spedita in Carnia!!"
> A me è andato di traverso il boccone!! Mai sentita nominare sta Carnia prima di approdare qui, ora salta fuori a intervalli regolari!!! :rotfl:


Io ci sono stato in Carnia...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ecco... lei si sentirebbe violata  e poi se pretendere la verità in una coppia è un bisogno di compassione, vivere nella menzogna cos'è?


Ma non mi risulta che lei abbia ancora tradito, eh! Qui siamo alle chat e alle mail, siamo a una zanzara fastidiosa, una zanzara, non un elefante, eeeee che roba!

Ribadisco: ironia, disinvoltura, aria di superiorità. E la zanzara è morta.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che un traditore possa essere sincero.. ma incalzarlo e chiedere perlomeno una spiegazione e una sua versione a me pare davvero il minimo. Se poi la corda che le si da lei la usa per impiccarsi... ok, è una selta sua. I messaggi semmai li tirerei fuori solo dopo aver sentito una "sua" versione dei fatti.
> Poi carissima... ognuno sceglie se credere o meno a certe fantascientifiche versioni dei fatti. Non conosco la tua storia, ma certo che una versione come quella di tuo marito offende l'intelligenza media di un tapiro. Immagino, da come ti leggo su questo forum, che lo avrai "massacrato"



Preferisco non pensare a tutto quello che gli ho fatto e detto in quelle notti!

Riesco ancora a sentire un pizzico di dolore se ci ripenso, da tanto era forte.

Mai pentita, anzi, meritava di peggio, ma lo sa.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero e me ne ricordo ...
> 
> ...



Sienne, tu sei corretta oltre ogni limite umano, io capisco che lui sia indeciso su cosa fare, è innamorato, hanno due figli piccoli, e come uomo ha tutto da perdere separandosi, quindi non è facile affrontarla dicendole che ha scoperto tutto.


Io sono stata talmente scema che nonostante due messaggi più che evidenti di lei e che avrebbero dovuto farmi alzare tutte e due le antenne lasciai perdere fidandomi ancora di mio marito, cosi mi fregò per altri due anni e preferisco non pensare a cosa può avere pensato di me nel frattempo. 

Lui deve si chiarire, ma non può confessarle di aver letto i suoi msg, ha già detto che lei non lo accetterebbe.

Certo, qualcosa deve fare per non scoppiare.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sienne, tu sei corretta oltre ogni limite umano, io capisco che lui sia indeciso su cosa fare, è innamorato, hanno due figli piccoli, e come uomo ha tutto da perdere separandosi, quindi non è facile affrontarla dicendole che ha scoperto tutto.
> 
> 
> Io sono stata talmente scema che nonostante due messaggi più che evidenti di lei e che avrebbero dovuto farmi alzare tutte e due le antenne lasciai perdere fidandomi ancora di mio marito, cosi mi fregò per altri due anni e preferisco non pensare a cosa può avere pensato di me nel frattempo.
> ...



Ciao

sai, più va avanti, più vi è il pericolo che si avvelena. 
Un tale magone, tenerselo dentro ... ti rode, fa male,
e sarebbe la cosa meno indicata, che un qualcosa 
arriverebbe poi a farlo esplodere ... becca anche i più pacati. 

Potrebbe iniziare un discorso generico ... su contatti epistolari,
su spazzi privati, sulla coppia, sul flirtare ... su cosa è, se ... ecc. 
Non credo che lei dirà qualcosa. Anche lei conosce Ataru. 
Ma forse, non ne hanno mai parlato. E lei parte con l'idea,
che affinché non vi sono vere intenzioni, non è nulla di grave. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa ero a pranzo con alcuni colleghi friulani...salta su uno e dice bellamente: "certa gente andrebbe spedita in Carnia!!"
> A me è andato di traverso il boccone!! Mai sentita nominare sta Carnia prima di approdare qui, ora salta fuori a intervalli regolari!!! :rotfl:


E mi sa che alla fine ci verrai con me, Lolapal e perplesso :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ci sono stato in Carnia...


E gira e rigira vedrai che ti ci rimandano senza più ritorno...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E gira e rigira vedrai che ti ci rimandano senza più ritorno...:rotfl:


Tu ci vieni con me, lolapal e Perplè che ci accompagna?


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2014)

*sI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu ci vieni con me, lolapal e Perplè che ci accompagna?


Si certo,basta che nessuna attenti alle mie virtù!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo,basta che nessuna attenti alle mie virtù!


Devo fare giurin giurello?


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devo fare giurin giurello?


Anche no....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche no....


Ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E mi sa che alla fine ci verrai con me, Lolapal e perplesso :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io moltissima paura...:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (16 Maggio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io moltissima paura...:scared::scared::scared:


Basta assecondare perplesso e tutto fila liscio,vieni senza mutande....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta assecondare perplesso e tutto fila liscio,vieni senza mutande....:rotfl:




Ma io pensavo foste tutti amanti di mutande strappate o messe di lato, proprio venire senza mutande la mi par troppo!!!
Io, come tutti qui dentro, sono timida! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io pensavo foste tutti amanti di mutande strappate o messe di lato, proprio venire senza mutande la mi par troppo!!!
> Io, come tutti qui dentro, sono timida! :mrgreen:


Cioè venire senza mutande no, ma andartene con le mutande stracciate sì? Sei timida, vè? Certo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè venire senza mutande no, ma andartene con le mutande stracciate sì? Sei timida, vè? Certo.


Sai...agevolare così mi pare da fanciulla di facili costumi...c'ho un onore da mantenere alto io...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai...agevolare così mi pare da fanciulla di facili costumi...c'ho un onore da mantenere alto io...


Qua da mantenere alto ci sarebbe giusto qualcos'altro ma con la caratura degli elementi coinvolti la vedo duretta (e non duretto).


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua da mantenere alto ci sarebbe giusto qualcos'altro ma con la caratura degli elementi coinvolti la vedo duretta (e non duretto).


Se tu conoscessi gli elementi...altro che...
(è venerdì, sono già sveglia da 4 ore, la giornata è lunga, fammela tirare e non mi si faccia alterare!! :mrgreen: )


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se tu conoscessi gli elementi...altro che...
> (è venerdì, sono già sveglia da 4 ore, la giornata è lunga, fammela tirare e non mi si faccia alterare!! :mrgreen: )


Ma questi sono tutti chiacchieroni. Allora: Perplesso è un noto psicologo della mutua a tempo perso che ci prova praticamente con chiunque si depili almeno un polpaccio, ed è tipo lui:








Oscuro parla continuamente di culi e polle anali e cazzi e mazzi ma in realtà quello che gli riesce meglio è partire per la tangente per qualsivoglia argomento e non fermarsi PIU' a prescindere che abbia torto, ragione o gli si spari contro. Somiglia a questo:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

:risata:


----------



## morfeo78 (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende quanto lui è intelligente e quanto tiene a lei
> Se è un coglione la prima cosa che fa è dire alla moglie che il marito è andato a parlargli e questo a me per esempio avrebbe fatto incazzare alla grande
> Torniamo all'incapace di intendere e di volere





Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Io sarei furente e lo troverei un tradimento fatto a me, scavalcandomi e togliendomi la fiducia come persona. Mi sentirei passare di colpo dalla parte del torto della "quasi" traditrice a quella della ragione!


Più che tradimento, l'andare a parlare con lui denota l'assoluta mancanza di un vero legame con la moglie. 

Io non vorrei mai "tenere" una compagna facendo terra bruciata intorno a lei e scacciando via le minacce come se fosse una persona non in grado di intendere e volere. 

Se c'è una persona con cui bisognerebbe parlare è con lei.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questi sono tutti chiacchieroni. Allora: Perplesso è un noto psicologo della mutua a tempo perso che ci prova praticamente con chiunque si depili almeno un polpaccio, ed è tipo lui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu? Tu come saresti?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io moltissima paura...:scared::scared::scared:


Ti ha risposto oscuro... Il senza mutande credo li accomuni... :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu? Tu come saresti?


Lui è orso Marsicano :mrgreen: senti facciamo così tagliamo la testa al toro e portiamo pure JB :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui è orso Marsicano :mrgreen: senti facciamo così tagliamo la testa al toro e portiamo pure JB :mrgreen:


Dici che se gli diamo un po' di miele lo addomestichiamo e ci fa pure da guardia!? 
Ambrosoli basta? Che non c'ho mica voglia di spendere troppo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E tu? Tu come saresti?


Boh. Stronzo, per lo più.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Stronzo, per lo più.


Questa storia che le donne vogliono lo stronzo...
Il vero stronzo non dice di essere stronzo...
Che pazienza che ci vuole...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa storia che le donne vogliono lo stronzo...
> Il vero stronzo non dice di essere stronzo...
> Che pazienza che ci vuole...


Ma a me di quello che vogliono le donne non è che frega un cazzo di nulla, in media.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me di quello che vogliono le donne non è che frega un cazzo di nulla, in media.


Bravo! Bravissimo!
Questa è la strada giusta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bravo! Bravissimo!
> Questa è la strada giusta! :mrgreen:


Ma non è che non te lo dico, però.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che non te lo dico, però.


Vabbè...con te varrà il "bè, me lo aveva detto..."
E dopo non ci si può mica lamentare...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè...con te varrà il "bè, me lo aveva detto..."
> E dopo non ci si può mica lamentare...


Dopo non è che ci si lamenti, di solito.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsonostronzoZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZmanonminteressazzzzzzzzzzzzzz

ZZZZZZZZholapistolapuntatazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzinfilatelainculoZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzpiùchealtromenefregoZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZMELADAI?zzzzzzzzzzzzNONLAVOGLIOSENONSEICASSIERAzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzperòmelafaivedereZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZchebellalhaidepilataora?ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZnonlavoglioperchèsonoMDAelaprendoachiunquequandodicoioZZZZZZZZZZZZ

zzzzzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caro Ataru, ogni donna è diversa, ma posso mettermi nei panni di tua moglie.
> La fase in cui si trova è quella di una vita che le ha dato tantissimo e che la fa stare bene, quella con te e i vostri figli, da una parte; dall'altra con una vita che ora si ferma lì dove siete arrivati, con te e i vostri figli.
> E' una contraddizione? Lo è. La via maestra che si è certi di voler proseguire è anche la via certa che non si ha voglia di proseguire, perché non vi si intravedono evoluzioni possibili, se non l'invecchiare insieme.
> E' una bella immagine, romantica, ma è anche una triste immagine, deprimente.
> ...


No beh... Sul neretto... Questo poteva essere vero due anni fa. Ora come ora, da un anno e mezzo a questa parte, non sarebbe per niente strano.



Brunetta ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo su nulla.
> 
> Primo: hanno appena avuto un neonato e hanno un figlio non ancora a scuola e un ragazzino. Nessuna donna pensa alla vecchiaia in quelle circostanze ma a trovare il tempo per andare in bagno e farsi una doccia e sogna un pomeriggio per leggersi un libro o un massaggio o un giro di shopping con le amiche.
> Di novità ne hanno appena avuta una che li occuperà per più di venti anni.
> ...


Facciamo 30. Un figlio lo aveva già.



morfeo78 ha detto:


> Più che tradimento, l'andare a parlare con lui denota l'assoluta mancanza di un vero legame con la moglie.
> 
> Io non vorrei mai "tenere" una compagna facendo terra bruciata intorno a lei e scacciando via le minacce come se fosse una persona non in grado di intendere e volere.
> 
> Se c'è una persona con cui bisognerebbe parlare è con lei.


Bravo. Ecco, in alcuni momenti penso di minacciare lui, di fargli sapere che so e che se non sparisce lo saprà anche la moglie. 

Ma poi due pensieri mi frenano. 

Lui è una merda senza scrupoli e se potessi gli farei patire le pene dell'inferno. Lo rovinerei, potendolo fare. Ma la moglie... i suo figli... non meritano questa sofferenza. Perché dovrei far soffrire la moglie per colpire lui? Perché dovrei mettere a rischio il loro matrimonio e la serenità dei loro figli per appagare il mio desiderio di vendetta? Non posso farlo. Che razza di uomo sarei? Che razza di padre sarei?

Secondo, e forse più importante... Lui rimane sempre una merda. Ma se spaventassi lui minacciandolo di dire tutto alla moglie e ammettendo che questa strategia funzionasse e non mi si ritorcesse contro, cosa risolverei? Lui sparirebbe, forse. Ma lei? Continuerebbe a pensarlo, a cercarlo. Non avrei risolto nulla con lei. Lei non avrebbe risolto nulla nella sua testa. E' lei che deve prendere una decisione, che deve capire cosa è importante per lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che se gli diamo un po' di miele lo addomestichiamo e ci fa pure da guardia!?
> Ambrosoli basta? Che non c'ho mica voglia di spendere troppo!!! :rotfl:


Temo che per addomesticare l'orso tocca invitare una cassiera


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo che per addomesticare l'orso tocca invitare una cassiera


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo che per addomesticare l'orso tocca invitare una cassiera


Ma io sta storia della cassiera non la conosco!! La leggo ogni 2 x 3!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dopo non è che ci si lamenti, di solito.


Eeehhh vai ma che è la fiera dell'auto sponsorizzazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhh vai ma che è la fiera dell'auto sponsorizzazione?


Ma tu mi chiedi pure le misure, che coraggio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No beh... Sul neretto... Questo poteva essere vero due anni fa. Ora come ora, da un anno e mezzo a questa parte, non sarebbe per niente strano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi mancava l'iniziare a spostare il problema sull'altro... Concentrati su lei non su lui.


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi mancava l'iniziare a spostare il problema sull'altro... Concentrati su lei non su lui.


Ho solo detto che il pensiero ogni tanto ce l'ho, ma so bene che non sarebbe la soluzione al problema. E poi io penso arrogantemente di essere una persona migliore di lui... mi tocca pure pensare al benessere della sua famiglia mentre lui minaccia la mia... Devo essere scemo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io sta storia della cassiera non la conosco!! La leggo ogni 2 x 3!!!



Ma la cassiera o la merce? il due per tre dico.... eh?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Ataru,

sai cosa non mi quadra? 
Avete avuto da poco un figlio. Questo significa, 
che è un progetto con te, rivolto nel futuro. 
Un progetto di coppia e di genitori, di famiglia. 

Con il suo ex è più un flirt, un momento di sogni ... 
Probabilmente per lei, tutto ciò non significa più di tanto. 
Perciò, forse a lei non è chiaro, che per te è una cosa dolorosa. 
Inizia un discorso generale. Tasta il terreno e esprimiti a riguardo. 
Da una parte dovrai pure iniziare ... e così, forse, lei si farà qualche pensierino. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ho solo detto che il pensiero ogni tanto ce l'ho, ma so bene che non sarebbe la soluzione al problema. E poi io penso arrogantemente di essere una persona migliore di lui... mi tocca pure pensare al benessere della sua famiglia mentre lui minaccia la mia... Devo essere scemo.


che l'idea di lui ti faccia incazzare è normale. Però da come hai descritto tua moglie non credo che sfidarlo a regolar tenzone ti possa far prendere punti.
come va?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ataru,
> 
> sai cosa non mi quadra?
> Avete avuto da poco un figlio. Questo significa,
> ...


sai che anche io la penso come te? Giocare di sponda, farla riflettere, considerare la cosa. Anche perchè oramai è un pezzo che la cosa va avanti, no? Bel gioco dura poco, dicono.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che anche io la penso come te? Giocare di sponda, farla riflettere, considerare la cosa. Anche perchè oramai è un pezzo che la cosa va avanti, no? Bel gioco dura poco, dicono.



Ciao

infatti. 
Credo, che si sia ritagliata questo spazio, e forse è stato più un divenire,
e che lei non lo collega proprio al suo rapporto con Ataru. 
Perché gli da un'altra valutazione ... un gioco ... e perde subito lo splendore. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Sienne, tu sei corretta oltre ogni limite umano*, io capisco che lui sia indeciso su cosa fare, è innamorato, hanno due figli piccoli, e come uomo ha tutto da perdere separandosi, quindi non è facile affrontarla dicendole che ha scoperto tutto.
> 
> 
> Io sono stata talmente scema che nonostante due messaggi più che evidenti di lei e che avrebbero dovuto farmi alzare tutte e due le antenne lasciai perdere fidandomi ancora di mio marito, cosi mi fregò per altri due anni e *preferisco non pensare a cosa può avere pensato di me nel frattempo.
> ...


Primo grassetto: vero :smile:
Secondo: avrà pensato che sapevi ma non te ne fregava nulla.

Non si può decidere cosa pensano gli altri.


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlasse a lei o parlasse a lui, agli occhi di lei il risultato sarebbe per me lo stesso: diventa l'Orco cacacazzi che le ha tolto il giochino tanto divertente e in fondo non stava facendo niente di male.
> 
> L'unico modo per far andare a noia ad un bambino un giochino non è levarglielo ma, in genere, dargliene uno più bello.
> 
> In questo caso però solo Ataru è in grado di sapere come fare per (ri)diventare il giochino nuovo di sua moglie.


In genere hai ragione, però di mio aggiungo "ma che palle lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove".

Io capisco che ci stai insieme da tanto, che ci sono tanti fattori ma ne vale davvero la pena di riprendere l'attenzione del partner (per ricostruire in seguito), quando questa persona non solo guarda altrove ma non pensa minimamente a fare un passo deciso?

Io capisco se uno tradisce, ma diciamo poi capisce l'errore e s'impegna nel rapporto...ma se già a priori dovessi non solo fargli capire l'errore, ma addirittura lottare per distrarla dall'altro/a, no. E che cavolo, sembrerei io il terzo incomodo..

Il massimo che farei, sarebbe lasciarla, così di punto in bianco...magari questa sarebbe la distrazione dall'altro (se s'impegnasse lei a riconquistarmi), oppure la fine definitiva (almeno mi sarei tolta una palla dal piede).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

*Ataru*

Hai letto anche in questa tua discussione, come in altre, quante "cazzatine" sono state scritte su mutande strappate e notti folli solo per scherzare?
Flirtare in un modo o nell'altro fa sentire in gioco. Se è solo gioco non è importante.
Non so come giustificherebbero questo giocare ai loro partner coloro che lo fanno qui. Qualcuno potrebbe interpretarlo come una premessa ad altro e ci sarebbe ben da discutere. Eppure noi abbiamo capito certi utenti e siamo certi che stiano scherzando davvero.
Con un ex il gioco è un po' più pericoloso, lo capisco.
Forse tu sei restio ad affrontare la cosa perché temi di sentirti dire che quello lì, che disprezzi, in realtà le è rimasto dentro come un rimpianto.
Ma questo dubbio ti consuma e il gioco rischia di diventare pericoloso.
*Parlale!*


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> In genere hai ragione, però di mio aggiungo "ma che palle lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove".
> 
> Io capisco che ci stai insieme da tanto, che ci sono tanti fattori ma ne vale davvero la pena di riprendere l'attenzione del partner (per ricostruire in seguito), quando questa persona non solo guarda altrove ma non pensa minimamente a fare un passo deciso?
> 
> ...


Eli, lasciare la madre dei tuoi figli per una chat mi pare eccessivo.
A parte questo condivido in parte il tuo discorso.
Fatto sta che a volte... non ci comportiamo come adulti. Proprio perchè schiacciati dalle responsabilità, lasciamo uscira la parte irrazionale ed immatura.
Quella che sogna anche sogni proibiti e che magari, a volte sbagliando, soffochiamo.
Quando la facciamo uscire è perchè non ci stiamo più dentro, perchè ne sentiamo l'irrefrenabile bisogno.
Quello che Tuba voleva suggerire credo era che, invece di tentare di castrare quella parte, cosa che potrebbe avere un effetto boomerang, di cercare di farla girare verso Ataru.
Che però è il marito, il padre e quindi ha una figura che richiama il mondo delle responsabilità, il mondo reale da cui lei sta scappando.
Quindi apparirle diverso.
Farle capire che può giocare con lui, se lei vuole.
Non so se possa funzionare, solo Ataru forse può saperlo perchè la conosce meglio di noi.
Però... da quello che ho letto qui Ataru è un uomo molto misurato, razionale, riflessivo, rispettoso in più di un modo.
Non so se sarebbe credibile nel ruolo dell'uomo da sesso selvaggio(perdona Ataru, è un'impressione e mica è un difetto comunque).
Se una cosa non è nelle tue corde non lo è, se cerchi di assomigliare ad altro da te rischi il ridicolo.
Io ho letto di corteggiamenti, di lettere d'amore e di tenere attenzioni.
Questo è Ataru ed indubbiamente è una bella immagine di marito.
Ma non mi pare il Tarzan della giungla. E comunque è di Ataru che lei si è innamorata ed è Ataru che ama.
Però sogna di fare sesso con Tarzan.
Il problema non ci sarebbe neppure se Tarzan non esistesse nella realtà.
Ed è su questo che lei dovrebbe riflettere, secondo me.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> In genere hai ragione, però di mio aggiungo "ma che palle lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove".
> 
> Io capisco che ci stai insieme da tanto, che ci sono tanti fattori ma ne vale davvero la pena di riprendere l'attenzione del partner (per ricostruire in seguito), quando questa persona non solo guarda altrove ma non pensa minimamente a fare un passo deciso?
> 
> ...


No, non è lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove...
E' semplicemente un farsi riscoprire compagno, amante, uomo che ha scelto tempo fa...
Come ogni rapporto umano bisogna coltivarsi, quando ci si comincia a dare un po' per scontati ecco che la mente vola...è una cosa normale secondo me...
Hanno un bimbo che è ancora in svezzamento...definirla una palla al piede perchè parla col suo ex mi sembra un attimo eccessivo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove...
> E' semplicemente un farsi riscoprire compagno, amante, uomo che ha scelto tempo fa...
> Come ogni rapporto umano bisogna coltivarsi, quando ci si comincia a dare un po' per scontati ecco che la mente vola...è una cosa normale secondo me...
> Hanno un bimbo che è ancora in svezzamento...definirla una palla al piede perchè parla col suo ex mi sembra un attimo eccessivo...


ehm... non è che parli e basta... e non del più e del meno, come dire...


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eli, lasciare la madre dei tuoi figli per una chat mi pare eccessivo.
> A parte questo condivido in parte il tuo discorso.
> Fatto sta che a volte... non ci comportiamo come adulti. Proprio perchè schiacciati dalle responsabilità, lasciamo uscira la parte irrazionale ed immatura.
> Quella che sogna anche sogni proibiti e che magari, a volte sbagliando, soffochiamo.
> ...



Ciao

lavoro, figlioletto piccolino, casa ... correre ... organizzare ... può sfiancare. 
Forse è solo un mezzo (stupido, ok) per "sognare" ... e respirare ... 
Forse, dentro tutto questo ... basterebbe ritagliarsi concretamente degli spazi. 
Spazi del NOI. Dove non si è nient'altro. E non si deve fare neanche qualcosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eli, lasciare la madre dei tuoi figli per una chat mi pare eccessivo.
> A parte questo condivido in parte il tuo discorso.
> Fatto sta che a volte... non ci comportiamo come adulti. Proprio perchè schiacciati dalle responsabilità, lasciamo uscira la parte irrazionale ed immatura.
> Quella che sogna anche sogni proibiti e che magari, a volte sbagliando, soffochiamo.
> ...


Forse l'ho confuso con qualche altra storia, perché mi ricordavo che lei avesse consumato, che il tipo fosse un suo collega.
Io non credo che cercare di sostituire l'altro sia la soluzione giusta e/o cercare di darle un giochino più avvincente, non credo che un compagno di lunga data con figli possa sostituire l'eccitamento per questa persona nuova (unito al brivido del proibito).
La verità è che lei è madre e moglie di Ataru, il rapporto con lui non potrà mai essere "avvincente e stimolante" con quello con l'altro proprio per la profonda conoscenza che c'è tra i due.
La realtà dei fatti è che con due figli di 5 anni e pochi mesi, il massimo che possono fare non è nemmeno paragonabile al minimo di eccitazione (in termini di sessualità) che si può provare con uno nuovo. 
Con due figli così piccoli pensavo si dovrebbe vivere un rapporto come dire, molto più intimo con il coniuge, vivere la coppia anche godendosi il figlio e non cercare attenzioni e chat erotiche con un altro. Invece di viversi il momento se ne va a cercare di nuovo, dubito si possa parlare alcunché con una persona del genere, perché anche ammettendo che Ataru riesca a distrarla con un giochino migliore...quanto tempo passerà prima che lei si stanchi?
A me sembra che la moglie di Ataru sia più concentrata su se stessa che sulla coppia.
Mi sembra quasi con se Ataru non fosse mai stato il genere di uomo che lei desiderasse (più stronzo e meno riflessivo, un qualcuno che lei debba quasi rincorrere) ma che solo ora la cosa stia venendo fuori, ovviamente però è solo la mia impressione.


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove...
> E' semplicemente un farsi riscoprire compagno, amante, uomo che ha scelto tempo fa...
> Come ogni rapporto umano bisogna coltivarsi, quando ci si comincia a dare un po' per scontati ecco che la mente vola...è una cosa normale secondo me...
> Hanno un bimbo che è ancora in svezzamento...definirla una palla al piede perchè parla col suo ex mi sembra un attimo eccessivo...


Non intendevo palla al piede lei come persona, ma lei come comportamenti.
Appunto perché ha un bimbo in fase di svezzamento...ti sempre normale cercare chat erotiche col tuo ex?


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... non è che parli e basta... e non del più e del meno, come dire...


Sì va bene, non voglio sminuire, per carità...
Ma ripeto, se sta cosa va avanti da diverso tempo e non si è mai concretizzata secondo me è un buon segno...
Anche perchè diciamolo, è più facile che una la cazzata la faccia sull'onda dell'entusiasmo, dell'irrazionale, del momento di euforia...
Se va tutto bene nella coppia, se non ci sono grossi problemi, allora la cosa lei dovrebbe averla un minimo razionalizzata...ha partorito pure da poco...credo che lei abbia pensato a diverse cose...
E' una situazione di pericolo e me ne rendo conto, ma è per questo che dico che lui dovrebbe smettere un po' i panni del compagno premuroso, del papà e riprendere invece quelli dell'amante, senza pensieri...

E un'ultima cosa, che penso fortemente, se una persona è ex un bel motivo ci deve essere...


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lavoro, figlioletto piccolino, casa ... correre ... organizzare ... può sfiancare.
> Forse è solo un mezzo (stupido, ok) per "sognare" ... e respirare ...
> ...


Si sienne, io capisco il ritagliarsi spazi, purtroppo la realtà è che con due figli così piccoli sono davvero limitati, sia per la coppia che per la persona.
Per carità io non ho figli, e dubito seriamente mai ne vorrò, ma ti faccio un esempio, faccio parte su FB di un gruppo di creative (roba handmade), ma sai quante si assentano perché hanno figli piccoli? 
Purtroppo è così, un figlio significa non avere più il tempo per se stesse (figurati due così piccoli), se decidi di farne uno non è che poi cerchi gli ex per chat erotiche e poi il tuo compagno deve fare il doppio della fatica perché 1)non solo tu non accenni a smettere 2)a momenti nemmeno vedi il problema dov'è...


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... non è che parli e basta... e non del più e del meno, come dire...


ecco...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non intendevo palla al piede lei come persona, ma lei come comportamenti.
> Appunto perché ha un bimbo in fase di svezzamento...ti sempre normale cercare chat erotiche col tuo ex?


No. Ma non volevo infierire su Ataru.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si sienne, io capisco il ritagliarsi spazi, purtroppo la realtà è che con due figli così piccoli sono davvero limitati, sia per la coppia che per la persona.
> Per carità io non ho figli, e dubito seriamente mai ne vorrò, ma ti faccio un esempio, faccio parte su FB di un gruppo di creative (roba handmade), ma sai quante si assentano perché hanno figli piccoli?
> Purtroppo è così, un figlio significa non avere più il tempo per se stesse (figurati due così piccoli), se decidi di farne uno non è che poi cerchi gli ex per chat erotiche e poi il tuo compagno deve fare il doppio della fatica perché 1)non solo tu non accenni a smettere 2)a momenti nemmeno vedi il problema dov'è...



Ciao

si, vero che sono limitati. E forse neanche ne hanno. 
Ataru, aveva scritto, che i nonni già badano molto ai bimbi, mentre stanno al lavoro. 
Perciò, il resto del tempo è tutto dedicato alla famiglia ... è bello, ma sfianca anche.
E ci sono le baby-sitter ... e due serate o pomeriggi al mese , ci possono stare. 

Lei non sa, che lui sa. E forse, è una bolla che si è creata per ritagliarsi un po di spazio. 
Perché comunque sia, è un allontanarsi da ciò che la circonda ... e la domanda che sorge è:
ha bisogno di spazi, e non vede altro? Perché la relazione con Ataru funziona bene per il resto. 


sienne


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che l'idea di lui ti faccia incazzare è normale. Però da come hai descritto tua moglie non credo che sfidarlo a regolar tenzone ti possa far prendere punti.
> come va?


Sono d'accordo. Va... tra alti e bassi. A volte mi dico che forse sto ingigantendo la cosa, altre mi sembra di essere di fronte ad una frana impossibile da fermare.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto anche in questa tua discussione, come in altre, quante "cazzatine" sono state scritte su mutande strappate e notti folli solo per scherzare?
> Flirtare in un modo o nell'altro fa sentire in gioco. Se è solo gioco non è importante.
> Non so come giustificherebbero questo giocare ai loro partner coloro che lo fanno qui. Qualcuno potrebbe interpretarlo come una premessa ad altro e ci sarebbe ben da discutere. Eppure noi abbiamo capito certi utenti e siamo certi che stiano scherzando davvero.
> Con un ex il gioco è un po' più pericoloso, lo capisco.
> ...


Grazie. Forse quello che mi spaventa non è il gioco, è il loro parlare di un possibile incontro, quindi la cosa si proietta nel reale.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eli, lasciare la madre dei tuoi figli per una chat mi pare eccessivo.
> A parte questo condivido in parte il tuo discorso.
> Fatto sta che a volte... non ci comportiamo come adulti. Proprio perchè schiacciati dalle responsabilità, lasciamo uscira la parte irrazionale ed immatura.
> Quella che sogna anche sogni proibiti e che magari, a volte sbagliando, soffochiamo.
> ...


Sbri, le lettere d'amore e le attenzioni sono parte del tutto. Fosse per me la imbarcherei in un angolo ad ogni occasione. Ieri notte ho provato a portarla in terrazzo (ultimo piano), ma effettivamente faceva freschetto... . Non che la cosa frenasse me...

Forse non posso "competere" con quello che lui le potrebbe dare adesso e nel breve periodo. Perché io comunque sono il compagno, perché comunque da 12 anni fa sesso con me (spero solo con me), perché comunque io ci sono sempre e se non lo fai adesso lo fai domani, nessuno ti corre dietro. La trasgressione invece... è trasgressione. L'incontro fugace in un luogo inusuale, la passione della "novità", l'adrenalina... Se io le proponessi qualcosa di "pericoloso" mi direbbe che sono matto. Se lo facesse "l'amante", magari la cosa la ecciterebbe. Non sono pratico di incontri clandestini... Mi sbaglio di tanto? Penso che dopo anni di vita assieme ci sia quasi una tendenza naturale a confinare il sesso tra le lenzuola, in camera da letto, magari al buio... Che io cerco di combattere, ma ovviamente certe cose vanno fatte in due e devo lottare anche per risvegliare qualcosina in lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, vero che sono limitati. E forse neanche ne hanno.
> Ataru, aveva scritto, che i nonni già badano molto ai bimbi, mentre stanno al lavoro.
> ...


Io ho parecchie domande ma paura di parlare di aria fritta. Non riesce a capire neppure Ataru il perchè e non mi pare un uomo dalla mentalità ristretta o che non si ponga domande. Sicuramente lei con quell'uomo riesce ad esprimere la sua sensualità. Ma perchè proprio con quell'uomo? è la chimica, è la loro particolare storia?
Forse lei con Ataru ha dei tabù che con quell'altro, avendo un altro tipo di rapporto, non ha?
Boh. Ma è poi importante saperlo?
Per quello suggerivo ad Ataru di approfittare del vantaggio.
Invece di soffrire e basta di quelle fantasie, che cerchi di capirle.
E di vedere quanto le può condividere e soddisfare, ma senza fare niente che non sia nelle sue(di Ataru) corde.
Che non si lanci dal lampadario per imitare Tarzan, per dire. Che poi sono cose anche imbarazzanti da spiegare al pronto soccorso. Ma smuovere un attimo le acque ... male non fa, se lui se la sente.


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Preciso che in questa fase lei non lo cerca per chat erotiche. Non è mai lei a portarlo li. E anzi, chat erotiche vere e proprie non ci sono al momento. Solo provocazioni più o meno esplicite di lui e "ammiccamenti" di lei che invece di mandarlo a cagare (perché mai dovrebbe?) risponde con sorrisi e risatine. Lui cerca di spingerla all'incontro e lei non gli nasconde che la cosa la intriga e non poco. Questo ora... in passato ci sono state eccome.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho parecchie domande ma paura di parlare di aria fritta. Non riesce a capire neppure Ataru il perchè e non mi pare un uomo dalla mentalità ristretta o che non si ponga domande. Sicuramente lei con quell'uomo riesce ad esprimere la sua sensualità. Ma perchè proprio con quell'uomo? è la chimica, è la loro particolare storia?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse lei con Ataru ha dei tabù che con quell'altro, avendo un altro tipo di rapporto, non ha?
> Boh. Ma è poi importante saperlo?
> Per quello suggerivo ad Ataru di approfittare del vantaggio.
> Invece di soffrire e basta di quelle fantasie, che cerchi di capirle.
> ...




Io negli anni le ho più volte detto che voglio si senta libera con me, di non avere tabù con me, che difficilmente potrebbe avere delle fantasie che mi repellono. Ho cercato di farglielo capire in vari modi. Con dolcezza a volte, in maniera più cruda in altre. Qualcosa ha smosso. Anche a livello di comunicazione tra noi quando facciamo sesso. Ma io la percepisco comunque frenata... timorosa. E non è che con l'altro abbia fatto cose o descriva situazioni particolarmente infuocate eh?!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Competere con un potenziale o reale amante per me non ha senso.
Un amante è altro dalla vita quotidiana e farlo in camporella o in terrazzo con il marito è piuttosto ridicolo e mi sa di "lo famo strano".
Ognuno ha il proprio campo di competenze e chi è tentato deve scegliere o la realtà o il sogno.
Chi è la realtà deve stare sul piano della realtà.


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho parecchie domande ma paura di parlare di aria fritta. Non riesce a capire neppure Ataru il perchè e non mi pare un uomo dalla mentalità ristretta o che non si ponga domande. Sicuramente lei con quell'uomo riesce ad esprimere la sua sensualità. Ma perchè proprio con quell'uomo? è la chimica, è la loro particolare storia?
> Forse lei con Ataru ha dei tabù che con quell'altro, avendo un altro tipo di rapporto, non ha?
> Boh. Ma è poi importante saperlo?
> Per quello suggerivo ad Ataru di approfittare del vantaggio.
> ...



Ciao 

Vero. 
È questo il punto che mi chiedo: 
l'altro che ruolo in effetti ha? Un tipo di "confidente"? Come dici tu. 
O solo un mezzo per sognare, per allontanarsi un po' ... y nada mas. 

Perciò avevo suggerito di parlare anche di spazi ... 
Le emozioni che suscita, forse le servono solo per allontanarsi ... 

Il fatto è, che se non si parla - anche se in generale - vi possono essere x-possibilità. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Va... tra alti e bassi. A volte mi dico che forse sto ingigantendo la cosa, altre mi sembra di essere di fronte ad una frana impossibile da fermare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti sbagli di tanto


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Competere con un potenziale o reale amante per me non ha senso.
> Un amante è altro dalla vita quotidiana e farlo in camporella o in terrazzo con il marito è piuttosto ridicolo e mi sa di "lo famo strano".
> Ognuno ha il proprio campo di competenze e chi è tentato deve scegliere o la realtà o il sogno.
> *Chi è la realtà deve stare sul piano della realtà.*



infatti è proprio quello che ci ha fregati.
il sogno, l'immaginazione, la stranezza  ...lasciamola agli altri, 
che come hai visto son ben felici di approfondire.
La verità è, che ad averne spirito, bisognerebbe trattare a letto il proprio uomo
 e la propria donna alla stregua di una puttana.
e solo dopo fargli tutte le rassicurazioni del caso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto anche in questa tua discussione, come in altre, quante "cazzatine" sono state scritte su mutande strappate e notti folli solo per scherzare?
> Flirtare in un modo o nell'altro fa sentire in gioco. Se è solo gioco non è importante.
> Non so come giustificherebbero questo giocare ai loro partner coloro che lo fanno qui. Qualcuno potrebbe interpretarlo come una premessa ad altro e ci sarebbe ben da discutere. Eppure noi abbiamo capito certi utenti e siamo certi che stiano scherzando davvero.
> Con un ex il gioco è un po' più pericoloso, lo capisco.
> ...


Ma stai davvero minimamente paragonando il giocare qui con una chat erotica con un ex?
Non per togliere le speranze ad Ataru ma se quelle chat fossero un gioco come il nostro scherzare lui ne sarebbe al corrente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è lottare per qualcuno che guarda altrove...
> E' semplicemente un farsi riscoprire compagno, amante, uomo che ha scelto tempo fa...
> Come ogni rapporto umano bisogna coltivarsi, quando ci si comincia a dare un po' per scontati ecco che la mente vola...è una cosa normale secondo me...
> Hanno un bimbo che è ancora in svezzamento...definirla una palla al piede perchè parla col suo ex mi sembra un attimo eccessivo...


Quoto


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Competere con un potenziale o reale amante per me non ha senso.
> Un amante è altro dalla vita quotidiana e farlo in camporella o in terrazzo con il marito è piuttosto ridicolo e mi sa di "lo famo strano".
> Ognuno ha il proprio campo di competenze e chi è tentato deve scegliere o la realtà o il sogno.
> Chi è la realtà deve stare sul piano della realtà.


In parte ti do ragione, in parte no. Non è tanto il farlo in camporella o in terrazzo tanto per farlo strano, quanto il farlo quando ci pare e quando se ne ha l'occasione, non relegare l'incontro sessuale alla sera, prima di dormire, tra le lenzuola del lettone... Se capita che siamo in terrazzo e la voglio, voglio poterla prendere in terrazzo. O sul tavolo della cucina, o semplicemente sul divano. O se ho voglia di lei rientrando a casa dopo una serata fuori e sappiamo che rientrati a casa non sarà possibile con i bambini da mettere a letto, voglio poter buttare la macchina tra le frasche e scoparmela li. L'abitudine è deleteria. Son forse malato?


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, in parte no. Non è tanto il farlo in camporella o in terrazzo tanto per farlo strano, quanto il farlo quando ci pare e quando se ne ha l'occasione, non relegare l'incontro sessuale alla sera, prima di dormire, tra le lenzuola del lettone... Se capita che siamo in terrazzo e la voglio, voglio poterla prendere in terrazzo. O sul tavolo della cucina, o semplicemente sul divano. O se ho voglia di lei rientrando a casa dopo una serata fuori e sappiamo che rientrati a casa non sarà possibile con i bambini da mettere a letto, voglio poter buttare la macchina tra le frasche e scoparmela li. L'abitudine è deleteria. *Son forse malato?*


No.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sbagli di tanto


Io la penso come te ma purtroppo o per fortuna non siamo tutti uguali.
La possibulitá che gli dia del matto io credo che ci sia e a quel punto si che dovrebbe affrontare la cosa


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, in parte no. Non è tanto il farlo in camporella o in terrazzo tanto per farlo strano, quanto il farlo quando ci pare e quando se ne ha l'occasione, non relegare l'incontro sessuale alla sera, prima di dormire, tra le lenzuola del lettone... Se capita che siamo in terrazzo e la voglio, voglio poterla prendere in terrazzo. O sul tavolo della cucina, o semplicemente sul divano. O se ho voglia di lei rientrando a casa dopo una serata fuori e sappiamo che rientrati a casa non sarà possibile con i bambini da mettere a letto, voglio poter buttare la macchina tra le frasche e scoparmela li. L'abitudine è deleteria. Son forse malato?


No non lo sei
É tutto molto condivisibile


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai davvero minimamente paragonando il giocare qui con una chat erotica con un ex?
> Non per togliere le speranze ad Ataru ma se quelle chat fossero un gioco come il nostro scherzare lui ne sarebbe al corrente.


Se io leggessi il mio partner qui, senza conoscere l'ambiente, mi incazzerei e non so se non arriverei a sospettare che in chiaro scherza ma poi in privato magari chissà.
Questo non ha nulla a che fare con il dialogo con l'ex (Ataru dice che non è chat erotica ma dialogo intrigante) però potrebbero entrambe le cose scherzose o no.
Parlarle è l'unica soluzione invece di parlarne con noi che abbiamo punti di vista diversi e non si sa qual è quello della moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai davvero minimamente paragonando il giocare qui con una chat erotica con un ex?
> Non per togliere le speranze ad Ataru ma se quelle chat fossero un gioco come il nostro scherzare lui ne sarebbe al corrente.


ehi, me l'ero persa! Ma noi qui lo facciamo per RIDERE. Almeno io, visto che con certezza posso parlare di me. Ma ci metterei la mano sul fuoco anche per altri. E' tutto così inverosimile e dichiaratamente grottesco che non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Non è il fatto che io non conosca Gas o Oscuro (per esempio) o che loro non conoscano me. E' una cosa che facciamo tutti assieme ridendone. Lo scopo è ridere, non stuzzicare.
Ma se Ataru avesse trovato sua moglie qua a cazzeggiare con noi credo si sarebbe unito pure lui, serenamente.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se io leggessi il mio partner qui, senza conoscere l'ambiente, mi incazzerei e non so se non arriverei a sospettare che in chiaro scherza ma poi in privato magari chissà.
> Questo non ha nulla a che fare con il dialogo con l'ex (Ataru dice che non è chat erotica ma dialogo intrigante) però potrebbero entrambe le cose scherzose o no.
> Parlarle è l'unica soluzione invece di parlarne con noi che abbiamo punti di vista diversi e non si sa qual è quello della moglie.


Se ti tiene nascosto che scherza così hai motivo di incazzarti.
Se qui é diverso da come é nella realtá avresti ragione.
Io qui di dialoghi intriganti non ne ho mai letti e la differenza mi sembra notevole


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti è proprio quello che ci ha fregati.
> il sogno, l'immaginazione, la stranezza  ...lasciamola agli altri,
> che come hai visto son ben felici di approfondire.
> La verità è, che ad averne spirito, bisognerebbe trattare a letto il proprio uomo
> ...


Mi dispiace ma io fatico a capire queste espressioni. Sarà che l'idea di avere tabù in coppia è lontana da me e non riesco a immaginare sesso da sposi e sesso da puttane.
Il farlo in situazioni rischiose invece lo trovo ridicolo perché non vedo perché cercare di eccitarsi per la situazione invece che per la persona e perché rischiare una denuncia per atti osceni in luogo pubblico quando si ha a disposizione una stanza privata dove fare quel che si vuole in tranquillità. 
In macchina l'ho fatto abbastanza quando una casa non l'avevo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> In parte ti do ragione, in parte no. Non è tanto il farlo in camporella o in terrazzo tanto per farlo strano, quanto il farlo quando ci pare e quando se ne ha l'occasione, non relegare l'incontro sessuale alla sera, prima di dormire, tra le lenzuola del lettone... Se capita che siamo in terrazzo e la voglio, voglio poterla prendere in terrazzo. O sul tavolo della cucina, o semplicemente sul divano. O se ho voglia di lei rientrando a casa dopo una serata fuori e sappiamo che rientrati a casa non sarà possibile con i bambini da mettere a letto, voglio poter buttare la macchina tra le frasche e scoparmela li. L'abitudine è deleteria. Son forse malato?


Oh ma i figli ci sono.
Se aveste voluto farlo sulla lavatrice alle sette di sera non avreste dovuto aver figli.
I figli vengono ben prima di una scopata che si può fare ogni sera, ogni mattina e il sabato e domenica con un po' di organizzazione.


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sbagli di tanto


Bene. Perché e su cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma i figli ci sono.
> Se aveste voluto farlo sulla lavatrice alle sette di sera non avreste dovuto aver figli.
> I figli vengono ben prima di una scopata che si può fare ogni sera, ogni mattina e il sabato e domenica con un po' di organizzazione.


Aggiungo che si può prendere entrambi un giorno di ferie, sistemare i figli come al solito e si hanno 8 ore libere per farlo in ogni lago.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehi, me l'ero persa! Ma noi qui lo facciamo per RIDERE. Almeno io, visto che con certezza posso parlare di me. Ma ci metterei la mano sul fuoco anche per altri. E' tutto così inverosimile e dichiaratamente grottesco che non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Non è il fatto che io non conosca Gas o Oscuro (per esempio) o che loro non conoscano me. E' una cosa che facciamo tutti assieme ridendone. Lo scopo è ridere, non stuzzicare.
> Ma se Ataru avesse trovato sua moglie qua a cazzeggiare con noi credo si sarebbe unito pure lui, serenamente.





farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti tiene nascosto che scherza così hai motivo di incazzarti.
> Se qui é diverso da come é nella realtá avresti ragione.
> Io qui di dialoghi intriganti non ne ho mai letti e la differenza mi sembra notevole


quotovi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Bene. Perché e su cosa?


perché:

1. tua moglie non ha ancora scopato con l'altro e non può sapere com'è 
2. mi rifiuto di pensare a tua moglie come a una povera scema

però, come dice farfalla, non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché:
> 
> 1. *tua moglie non ha ancora scopato con l'altro e non può sapere com'è
> *2. mi rifiuto di pensare a tua moglie come a una povera scema
> ...


ehm, è un ex.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm, è un ex.



ops
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm, è un ex.



ma allora (secondo il suo ragionamento) dove starebbe l'adrenalina?


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

a me, questo ex, sembra un po' strano ... 
Cioè, lui è stato tolto di mezzo, per Ataru ...
La seconda scelta ... scartato ... 

E ora? 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora (secondo il suo ragionamento) dove starebbe l'adrenalina?


mah, me lo chiedevo pure io. Io avevo avuto l'idea che con lui avesse realizzato certe fantasie che, per non so quale motivo, non ha condiviso con Ataru.
Probabilmente perchè, se ha scelto Ataru e ha mollato l'altro per lui, amava Ataru per come è e voleva farselo bastare. Ma poi ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me, questo ex, sembra un po' strano ...
> Cioè, lui è stato tolto di mezzo, per Ataru ...
> ...


c'è qualcosa di non risolto, di non chiaro.
Come se lui conoscesse un punto debole di lei e fosse sicuro che Ataru non lo conosce.
Ma forse sono pippe mentali mie.


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è qualcosa di non risolto, di non chiaro.
> Come se lui conoscesse un punto debole di lei e fosse sicuro che Ataru non lo conosce.
> Ma forse sono pippe mentali mie.


Bè...sicuramente qualcosa che non sappiamo e che evidentemente anche Ataru non sa deve esserci...
Bisognerebbe anche capire nell'eventualità quella storia come è finita, perchè, quali sono stati i motivi, etc...
Le cose non risolte negli anni possono tornare fuori e prima o poi bisogna farci i conti...


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che si può prendere entrambi un giorno di ferie, sistemare i figli come al solito e si hanno 8 ore libere per farlo in ogni lago.


Stai rigirando il coltello nella piaga


----------



## Ataru (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me, questo ex, sembra un po' strano ...
> Cioè, lui è stato tolto di mezzo, per Ataru ...
> ...


A questa domanda e alle varie perplessità al riguardo, non penso di poter rispondere qui


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me, questo ex, sembra un po' strano ...
> Cioè, lui è stato tolto di mezzo, per Ataru ...
> ...



forse ho perso un pezzo
Magari non gli dispiace così tanto essere scartato come "marito" e non credo ambisca al posto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti tiene nascosto che scherza così hai motivo di incazzarti.
> Se qui é diverso da come é nella realtá avresti ragione.
> Io qui di dialoghi intriganti non ne ho mai letti e la differenza mi sembra notevole


Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Questo vale per le z......e come te:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia


:mrgreen::mrgreen:Faville proprio :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse ho perso un pezzo
> Magari non gli dispiace così tanto essere scartato come "marito" e non credo ambisca al posto



Ciao

oh, no! Non intendevo questo.

Più un gioco di riconquista, 
da parte di lui. È più lui che spinge ...

Ma solo una cosa tirata per capelli ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti. Le cose intriganti ed erotiche si scrivono via mp. Tipo quello che ho mandato a Tobia


Insegnami a broccolare!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehi, me l'ero persa! Ma noi qui lo facciamo per RIDERE. Almeno io, visto che con certezza posso parlare di me. Ma ci metterei la mano sul fuoco anche per altri. E' tutto così inverosimile e dichiaratamente grottesco che non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Non è il fatto che io non conosca Gas o Oscuro (per esempio) o che loro non conoscano me. E' una cosa che facciamo tutti assieme ridendone. Lo scopo è ridere, non stuzzicare.
> Ma se Ataru avesse trovato sua moglie qua a cazzeggiare con noi credo si sarebbe unito pure lui, serenamente.





farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti tiene nascosto che scherza così hai motivo di incazzarti.
> Se qui é diverso da come é nella realtá avresti ragione.
> Io qui di dialoghi intriganti non ne ho mai letti e la differenza mi sembra notevole


Io lo so.
Se uno non lo sa potrebbe interpretarlo diversamente.
Non paragonavo due cose diverse.
Dicevo che pur essendo una cosa grave perché non è uno scherzo e perché fatto con un ex, potrebbe lo stesso essere lui ad attribuirgli un peso che potrebbe non avere per lei o averne di più.
Finche non le parla non può sapere.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo so.
> Se uno non lo sa potrebbe interpretarlo diversamente.
> Non paragonavo due cose diverse.
> Dicevo che pur essendo una cosa grave perché non è uno scherzo e perché fatto con un ex, potrebbe lo stesso essere lui ad attribuirgli un peso che potrebbe non avere per lei o averne di più.
> Finche non le parla non può sapere.


Il problema è che per parlargliene dovrebbe dirle che ha letto i suoi msg. 

O trovare il modo di parlare a fondo di loro due come coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è che per parlargliene dovrebbe dirle che ha letto i suoi msg.
> 
> O trovare il modo di parlare a fondo di loro due come coppia.


E capirai!
Va bene la privacy ma non esageriamo.
Io e te non siamo state denunciate.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Insegnami a broccolare!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


É un talento innato. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Non si può insegnare. Mi spiace


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E capirai!
> Va bene la privacy ma non esageriamo.
> Io e te non siamo state denunciate.



E ci mancherebbe, ma lui vuole tenersela, non è disposto a rischiare il tutto per tutto, quindi deve essere prudente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

A parte che, con un lattante, dove vuoi che vada?!
Nella confusione del tradimento, realizzato o fantasticato, un traditore pensa, o si autogiustifica, dicendosi che se al tradito fosse importato davvero se ne sarebbe accorto, avrebbe colto i segnali.
Essere discreti, per me, non è per nulla vantaggioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É un talento innato. O ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. Non si può insegnare. Mi spiace


Ma fammi capire broccoli tutti i nick :carneval:?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo so.
> Se uno non lo sa potrebbe interpretarlo diversamente.
> Non paragonavo due cose diverse.
> Dicevo che pur essendo una cosa grave perché non è uno scherzo e perché fatto con un ex, potrebbe lo stesso essere lui ad attribuirgli un peso che potrebbe non avere per lei o averne di più.
> Finche non le parla non può sapere.


Se uno lo interpretasse diversamente dovrebbe porsi qualche domanda sul perché vede malizia e intrigo anche dove è lampante che non ci sia.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che, con un lattante, dove vuoi che vada?!
> Nella confusione del tradimento, realizzato o fantasticato, un traditore pensa, o si autogiustifica, dicendosi che se al tradito fosse importato davvero se ne sarebbe accorto, avrebbe colto i segnali.
> *Essere discreti, per me, non è per nulla vantaggioso*.



Quello l'ho constatato e pagato caro. Mai più.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quello l'ho constatato e pagato caro. Mai più.


Anch'io mai più!
E poi la discrezione non viene capita ed è travisata per mancanza di attenzioni.


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io mai più!
> E poi la discrezione non viene capita ed è travisata per mancanza di attenzioni.



Io ho sempre criticato le  mogli gelose, essendo all'opposto pur sapendo che l'ambiente che frequentava mio marito era molto a rischio non ho mai controllato, non sono mai andata con lui, diversamente dalle altre mogli, non ho mai guardato il suo cellulare e controllato le sue tasche, tanto tonta che ho trovato solo dopo in una borsa che avevo aperto per altri motivi decine e decine di volte i 'souvenir' del motel dove andava. Mai fatto caso.

Nel mio caso lui non si è mai sentito trascurato, avrei dovuto sentirmi io un pò messa da parte, ma davo la colpa a suoi problemi di lavoro, tutto potevo pensare messo male com'era, tranne che oltre ai casini già in corso avesse pure una e una che sicuramente gli ha dato filo da torcere con ricatti di ogni genere.

Per non parlare di prove più che evidenti che ho trascurato o che per giustificarle  mi sono fatta incantare da lui.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se uno lo interpretasse diversamente dovrebbe porsi qualche domanda sul perché vede malizia e intrigo anche dove è lampante che non ci sia.


A volte vedi tu quel che non c'è.
Non ho interpretato niente. Anzi ho ripetuto (e adesso lo ripeto) che SO che è scherzare. Chi vuole fare intrighi li fa e basta. Non capisco perché il forum deve essere visto come un paesino in cui c'è chi spettegola, chi intriga, chi indaga. Di intrighi ne ho subiti di reali di quelli possibili di altri non me ne frega nulla, non mi riguardano. Nell'osservazione che ho fatto non ho visto nessun intrigo.
Ho detto che *se io avessi *letto scherzi di quel tipo riguardanti il mio partner mi sarei incazzata (ho avuto ben altro per cui incazzarmi) *SE* non sapessi che è uno scherzo. Perché quando sei direttamente toccato puoi interpretare o percepire come premessa a un reale quello che non è. Dipende dalle modalità di gioco che sono considerate accettabili in quella coppia.
Per dire che quel che per chi lo fa è uno scherzo, visto da fuori può apparire diversamente.
Ataru vede tradimento dove magari c'è solo gioco. Potrebbe essere solo gioco o magari no. Antipatico ma gioco. E lui può immaginarsi intenzioni reali che potrebbero non esserci in realtà.
Non vedo perché suggerire mille tattiche e strategie. E' sua moglie. Dovrebbero potersi parlare. Anche per scoprire cose spiacevoli ma dette francamente.
Una mia conoscente ha rotto con il marito per "ciao tesoro" su fb scritto dal marito a una ex collega che non vede da sei mesi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte vedi tu quel che non c'è.
> Non ho interpretato niente. Anzi ho ripetuto (e adesso lo ripeto) che SO che è scherzare. Chi vuole fare intrighi li fa e basta. Non capisco perché il forum deve essere visto come un paesino in cui c'è chi spettegola, chi intriga, chi indaga. Di intrighi ne ho subiti di reali di quelli possibili di altri non me ne frega nulla, non mi riguardano. Nell'osservazione che ho fatto non ho visto nessun intrigo.
> Ho detto che *se io avessi *letto scherzi di quel tipo riguardanti il mio partner mi sarei incazzata (ho avuto ben altro per cui incazzarmi) *SE* non sapessi che è uno scherzo. Perché quando sei direttamente toccato puoi interpretare o percepire come premessa a un reale quello che non è. Dipende dalle modalità di gioco che sono considerate accettabili in quella coppia.
> Per dire che quel che per chi lo fa è uno scherzo, visto da fuori può apparire diversamente.
> ...


Infatti non ho detto che tu lo interpreti. Hai scritto che sai che scherziamo ma che qualcuno potrebbe mal interpretare e io di quel qualcuno sto parlando.
Il gioco della moglie di Ataru per me è trAdimento perché ripeto se non ci fosse nulla da nascondere non lo nasconderebbe.
Tornando ai nostri scherzi non c'è bisogno di sapere che é uno scherzo perchè é evidente vhe lo sia.
Quindi perché incazzarsi?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non ho detto che tu lo interpreti. Hai scritto che sai che scherziamo ma che qualcuno potrebbe mal interpretare e io di quel qualcuno sto parlando.
> Il gioco della moglie di Ataru per me è trAdimento perché ripeto se non ci fosse nulla da nascondere non lo nasconderebbe.
> Tornando ai nostri scherzi non c'è bisogno di sapere che é uno scherzo perchè é evidente vhe lo sia.
> Quindi perché incazzarsi?


Perché è uno scherzo a un livello di comunicazione sessuale che io non vorrei che avesse un mio compagno, così come non l'ho io.
Ma è questione di gusti. Io ho anche un senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello diffuso.
Ho un'amica che per una cosa così farebbe un putiferio. 
Un'altra amica è rimasta  allibita perché ho detto, in presenza di uomini, che dovevo far pipì.
Vedi bene che il mondo è vario.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è uno scherzo a un livello di comunicazione sessuale che io non vorrei che avesse un mio compagno, così come non l'ho io.
> Ma è questione di gusti. Io ho anche un senso dell'umorismo diverso da quello diffuso.
> Ho un'amica che per una cosa così farebbe un putiferio.
> Un'altra amica è rimasta  allibita perché ho detto, in presenza di uomini, che dovevo far pipì.
> Vedi bene che il mondo è vario.



Io non giustificherei un compagno che scherza cosi pesantemente e da mesi, come non lo farei mai io solo per gioco.

Che gusto c'è nel tempo se poi non concludi?

Io ho una cognata che non tollera la parola seno. Detta dal marito come complimento sulla sorella di lei non presente.

Però è una con mille fobie sul sesso, serve solo per fare figli per lei,  è un 'obbligo' al quale si sottrae il più possibile.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non giustificherei un compagno che scherza cosi pesantemente e da mesi, come non lo farei mai io solo per gioco.
> 
> Che gusto c'è nel tempo se poi non concludi?
> 
> ...


Parli della moglie di Ataru?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente ha rotto con il marito per "ciao tesoro" su fb scritto dal marito a una ex collega che non vede da sei mesi.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'altra amica è rimasta  allibita perché ho detto, in presenza di uomini, che dovevo far pipì.
> .





disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho una cognata che non tollera la parola seno.






Ma che gente frequentate?

ciao tesoro, devo fare pipì e seno?


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che gente frequentate?
> 
> ciao tesoro, devo fare pipì e seno?


È una parente non un amica.

Ora sono separati in casa quindi ci ha esclusi completamente.

se leggesse il nostro forum le verrebbe un infarto!

Ma ho anche amici che non parlano mai mai mai di sesso e che non accettano che i figli convivano e che pensano convintamente che la figlia in quanto donna una volta sposata non debba lavorare.

Brave persone ma con mentalità ottocentesca. 

Al sud non tutto si è evoluto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non giustificherei un compagno che scherza cosi pesantemente e da mesi, come non lo farei mai io solo per gioco.
> 
> Che gusto c'è nel tempo se poi non concludi?
> 
> ...


Non potrebbe studiare trigonometria... la mano tangente al seno non è mai secante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È una parente non un amica.
> 
> Ora sono separati in casa quindi ci ha esclusi completamente.
> 
> ...


Oh my God

sono sconvolta, davvero. Non pensavo esistessero ancora persone così...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

Se mi conoscessero chiamerebbero un esorcista?


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parli della moglie di Ataru?


Anche! 

Trattandosi di un ex non può essere solo un gioco.

sanno di cosa parlano avendolo vissuto.

che gusto c'è se è solo per quello?

Dovrebbero stancarsi. Oppure lo desiderano molto ma lo temono.

Forse tu sei più indicata a dare un parere in merito avendo un ex con il quale ti senti.

Giocheresti così? 

Io no. Una volta forse poi o si o no concretamente.

ma io gli ex non li ho mai rimpianti. Pochi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se mi conoscessero chiamerebbero un esorcista?


Per una foto della ragazza del figlio su fb con la minigonna hanno fatto una tragedia.

Alla fine lui l'ha lasciata ed è solo da anni.

36 anni

La figlia vergine al matrimonio xche' condizionata fin da bambina. Si è sposata a 32 anni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per una foto della ragazza del figlio su fb con la minigonna hanno fatto una tragedia.
> 
> Alla fine lui l'ha lasciata ed è solo da anni.
> 
> ...



Posso chiederti dove succede tutto ciò? Sono stata al sud diverse volte e non ho mai avuto l'impressione che siano ancora così indietro mentalmente

e come può un uomo adulto lasciare la fidanzata per una stronzata del genere solo perché influenzato dai parenti?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



disincantata ha detto:


> È una parente non un amica.
> 
> Ora sono separati in casa quindi ci ha esclusi completamente.
> 
> ...


Si al sud non tutto si è evoluto,ma se evolversi significa fare come certi personaggi del nord,forse non è un male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si al sud non tutto si è evoluto,ma se evolversi significa fare come certi personaggi del nord,forse non è un male.


Ma Oscuro ti sembra normale lasciare la fidanzata per una foto in minigonna su fb?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Oscuro ti sembra normale lasciare la fidanzata per una foto in minigonna su fb?


No,assolutamente no,non è normale neanche girare per il forum in cerca di forumiste"disponibili"con una moglie che legge e fa finta di nulla......,così come non è normale una moglie che va per il mondo a farsi detronizzare le chiappe a zanzibar,a cuba,salvo poi tornare a casa come se nulla fosse,ed il marito appecoronato ed in silenzio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,assolutamente no,non è normale neanche girare per il forum in cerca di forumiste"disponibili"con una moglie che legge e fa finta di nulla......,così come non è normale una moglie che va per il mondo a farsi *detronizzare le chiappe* a zanzibar,a cuba,salvo poi tornare a casa come se nulla fosse,ed il marito appecoronato ed in silenzio.


Mi fai morire!

dai non dire così che la tipa é sensibile! Non hai ancora capito che è tutta colpa mia, che lo predo con i miei mp erotici ed intriganti?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi fai morire!
> 
> dai non dire così che la tipa é sensibile! Non hai ancora capito che è tutta colpa mia, che lo predo con i miei mp erotici ed intriganti?


Spero di leggerne uno dei tuoi mp erotici ed intriganti....non ti ispiro?:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Posso chiederti dove succede tutto ciò? *Sono stata al sud diverse volte e non ho mai avuto l'impressione che siano ancora così indietro mentalmente
> *
> e come può un uomo adulto lasciare la fidanzata per una stronzata del genere solo perché influenzato dai parenti?


anche a me pare strano... sono stato in Sicilia parecchie volte e questi comportamenti non li ho mai visti. Anzi, ho trovato le siciliane parecchio disinibite.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero di leggerne uno dei tuoi mp erotici ed intriganti....non ti ispiro?:rotfl:


Ma come no? Tutti quelli in cui ti chiedo "Ciao! Come stai?"

non ti sei eccitato?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche!
> 
> Trattandosi di un ex non può essere solo un gioco.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io non considero un gioco quella della moglie di Ataru. Ma proprio per nulla.
Per questo il tirare in ballo lo scherzare di questo forum da parte di Brunetta per fare un quasi paragone mi ha fatto intervenire.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma come no? Tutti quelli in cui ti chiedo "Ciao! Come stai?"
> 
> non ti sei eccitato?


Cacchio basta quello per farlo eccitare :singleeye: Pauraaaa:linguaccia:


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche a me pare strano... sono stato in Sicilia parecchie volte e questi comportamenti non li ho mai visti. Anzi, ho trovato le siciliane parecchio disinibite.


Il mio amico era di Palermo. La moglie sarda.

probabilmente essendo loro stati insieme una vita e primo unico amore hanno cercato di inculcare alla figlia lo stesso modo di vivere, riuscendoci.

con il maschio meno xche' è andato a lavorare fuori ma poi x motivi di salute del padre la madre lo ha fatto rientrare e nonostante o perché il padre e' purtroppo mancato non gli ha permesso di tornare al nord. Due anni senza lavorare e ora stagionale.

se sia un'eccezione non saprei ma sento cose strane anche da amiche sarde. Strane per noi. Per loro siamo strani noi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che gente frequentate?
> 
> ciao tesoro, devo fare pipì e seno?


Una è parente di un'amica e l'altra una collega.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio amico era di Palermo. La moglie sarda.
> 
> probabilmente essendo loro stati insieme una vita e primo unico amore hanno cercato di inculcare alla figlia lo stesso modo di vivere, riuscendoci.
> 
> ...


Io ho un'amica che non si dà pace perché il figlio (senza figli) si è separato e convive con un'altra donna.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un'amica che non si dà pace perché il figlio (senza figli) si è separato e convive con un'altra donna.


I miei amici per molto molto meno hanno pianto.

Lei non accetterebbe mai una separazione dei figli.

Si è separato uno dei suoi fratelli anni fa e si vergogna va a dirmelo.

 Ne ha fatto una tragedia tutto il parentado. 

Saranno anche cambiati ma sono sempre diversi.

magari migliori di noi.

un altra amica sarda quando la figlia di quest'ultima anni fa ha rotto il fidanzamento dopo otto anni mi disse che nessuno del paese l'avrebbe più sposata. Io pensavo scherzasse.   Invece è rimasta sola x qualche anno ed alla fine ha accettato uno di fuori. A mio parere avendolo respinto per tre anni un ripiego.  Ma anche li, per i genitori un dramma se i figli non si sposassero.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I miei amici per molto molto meno hanno pianto.
> 
> Lei non accetterebbe mai una separazione dei figli.
> 
> ...


Io (non lo dirò mai ai miei figli) comincio a pensare che sarebbe un dramma se si sposassero :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io (non lo dirò mai ai miei figli) comincio a pensare che sarebbe un dramma se si sposassero :unhappy:


Io pure, salvo miracoli, a cui credo poco.


----------



## morfeo78 (18 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che gente frequentate?
> 
> ciao tesoro, devo fare pipì e seno?


Attenta con una frase così qualcuno potrebbe rimanere sconvolto


----------



## Nicka (18 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oh my God
> 
> sono sconvolta, davvero. Non pensavo esistessero ancora persone così...


Esistono eccome...
Ci sono genitori che fanno il diavolo a quattro perchè il fidanzato della figlia fuma (sigarette eh...) e fanno tanto bordello da farli lasciare...


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io (non lo dirò mai ai miei figli) comincio a pensare che sarebbe un dramma se si sposassero :unhappy:


Applauso. Discorso lungo ere geologiche, ma vedo tra i miei coetanei (35-40) una confusione smisurata e spesso un "terrore cieco" del confronto col modello parentale ereditato. Non so se la società stia sperimentando il risultato di un processo di cambiamento iniziato cinquant'anni fa o se i due momenti storici non siano affatto collegati - magari semplicemente la cosiddetta "crisi" ha fatto saltare i residui schemi di riferimento - ma qui pare di giocare a mosca cieca.

Insomma, credo che il matrimonio sia ormai un investimento sicuro solo per i "non nevrotici", se mi passate l'ironia. E io credo di non conoscere nessuno della mia generazione che cada nella casistica.


----------



## Diletta (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io (non lo dirò mai ai miei figli) comincio a pensare che sarebbe un dramma se si sposassero :unhappy:



Era quello che pensava mia madre, solo che non si accontentava di pensarlo, ma lo dichiarava a gran voce!!
Io, però, non l'ho ascoltata e a tutt'oggi, nonostante tutto, sono contenta della scelta fatta.
Masochista?!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Applauso. Discorso lungo ere geologiche, ma vedo tra i miei coetanei (35-40) una confusione smisurata e spesso un "terrore cieco" del confronto col modello parentale ereditato. Non so se la società stia sperimentando il risultato di un processo di cambiamento iniziato cinquant'anni fa o se i due momenti storici non siano affatto collegati - magari semplicemente la cosiddetta "crisi" ha fatto saltare i residui schemi di riferimento - ma qui pare di giocare a mosca cieca.
> 
> Insomma, credo che il matrimonio sia ormai un investimento sicuro solo per i "non nevrotici", se mi passate l'ironia. E io credo di non conoscere nessuno della mia generazione che cada nella casistica.


Veramente gli psicologi dicono che sono solidi solo i rapporti nevrotici :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era quello che pensava mia madre, solo che non si accontentava di pensarlo, ma lo dichiarava a gran voce!!
> Io, però, non l'ho ascoltata e a tutt'oggi, nonostante tutto, sono contenta della scelta fatta.
> Masochista?!


Un conto è dirlo, un altro conto è trasmetterlo realmente. Se tu l'hai vissuto come una sfida di riuscire a essere diversa da lei, ne paghi ancora le conseguenze.
Anch'io eh :unhappy:


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente gli psicologi dicono che sono solidi solo i rapporti nevrotici :mexican:


Allora forse sarebbe interessante approfondire la definizione di "solidi"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora forse sarebbe interessante approfondire la definizione di "solidi"! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (19 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche a me pare strano... sono stato in Sicilia parecchie volte e questi comportamenti non li ho mai visti. Anzi, ho trovato le siciliane parecchio disinibite.


dipende molto da dove vivi, ci sono ancora paesi "arretrati" in cui i ragazzini fanno la fuitina e si rovinano la vita, ma sono realtà molto ristrette, di certo nelle grandi città siciliane la mentalità più aperta anche se ci sono i quartieri a rischio, ma credo che anche al nord ci siano paesi un pò indietro come mentalità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Maggio 2014)

*ma Ataru?*

novità?


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è dirlo, un altro conto è trasmetterlo realmente. Se tu l'hai vissuto come una sfida di riuscire a essere diversa da lei, ne paghi ancora le conseguenze.
> Anch'io eh :unhappy:



No, non come una sfida, ma come un evento naturale, come è nell'ordine delle cose.
Per chi vuole farsi una famiglia rimane pur sempre la scelta di elezione, e poi, gira e rigira, anche chi percorre altre strade non fa altro che imitare il modello matrimoniale.
Ecco perché, pur con tutte le limitazioni che ci sono, beninteso, ancora oggi l'istituzione matrimonio sopravvive.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non come una sfida, ma come un evento naturale, come è nell'ordine delle cose.
> Per chi vuole farsi una famiglia rimane pur sempre la scelta di elezione, e poi, gira e rigira, anche chi percorre altre strade non fa altro che imitare il modello matrimoniale.
> Ecco perché, pur con tutte le limitazioni che ci sono, beninteso, ancora oggi l'istituzione matrimonio sopravvive.


Sono stato via due giorni per musica...
Tra i miei fans ho conosciuto una coppia di friulani.
Ebbene lui era un single incallitissimo sempre in giro per il mondo in faccende umanitarie.

Lei vedova.

Sono assieme e convivono da undici anni...
Ma non si sposano...

E lo sai il perchè?
Tu lo vo sapè perchè non si sposano?

Presto detto
lei perderebbe la reversibilità della pensione del marito...


----------



## Diletta (20 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono stato via due giorni per musica...
> Tra i miei fans ho conosciuto una coppia di friulani.
> Ebbene lui era un single incallitissimo sempre in giro per il mondo in faccende umanitarie.
> 
> ...



Caro Conte, l'avevo capito subito!!
Non è una novità


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> novità?


Con quel nick sarà tornato nell'anime da dove era fuggito.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non come una sfida, ma come un evento naturale, come è nell'ordine delle cose.
> Per chi vuole farsi una famiglia rimane pur sempre la scelta di elezione, e poi, gira e rigira, anche chi percorre altre strade non fa altro che imitare il modello matrimoniale.
> Ecco perché, pur con tutte le limitazioni che ci sono, beninteso, ancora oggi l'istituzione matrimonio sopravvive.


Ci ho pensato un po'.
Non credo che tutti i matrimoni siano uguali.
Io non parlavo di matrimonio istituzione ma di modalità relazionale.
Cercando di non ripetere relazioni dei genitori che, a torto o a ragione, abbiamo considerato sbagliate si finisce per cadere in errori speculari.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cercando di non ripetere relazioni dei genitori che, a torto o a ragione, abbiamo considerato sbagliate si finisce per cadere in errori speculari.


Vediamo se a te mi permette di darlo, un verde.

Ma sai che una volta mi consideravo una "minoranza etnica" a fronte della considerazione sopra? Pensavo che "gli altri bambini" avessero con le proprie famiglie un rapporto funzionale. Fortuna che ho smesso con la TV attorno ai 25 anni...

PS - Niente, oggi non riesco ad omaggiare nessuno.


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> novità?


quoto!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vediamo se a te mi permette di darlo, un verde.
> 
> Ma sai che una volta mi consideravo una "minoranza etnica" a fronte della considerazione sopra? Pensavo che "gli altri bambini" avessero con le proprie famiglie un rapporto funzionale. Fortuna che ho smesso con la TV attorno ai 25 anni...
> 
> PS - Niente, oggi non riesco ad omaggiare nessuno.


Pensavo ieri che tutti i bambini dovrebbero "provare" altre famiglie e rendersi conto e "i grandi sono strani" e non loro sempre sbagliati.


----------



## Ataru (26 Giugno 2014)

Scusate la lunga sparizione, che non intende assolutamente essere definitiva.

Semplicemente, parlare con voi della mia situazione da un lato mi aiutava, dall'altro mi impegnava troppo la testa e questo stava incidendo troppo sul lavoro e non posso permettermelo. Non voi, non il forum, ma comunque parlarne qui mi faceva pensare troppo. Mi distraeva, ecco.

Non ho letto gli ultimi post dall'ultima volta che mi sono collegato, ma lo farò. Sono voluto passare solo per un saluto e un breve "aggiornamento".

In realtà non c'è niente da aggiornare. Ultimamente, anche per rispettivi impegni di lavoro, i loro contatti sono molto blandi e questo mi aiuta a stare più tranquillo e sento lei quasi più vicina, più attenta. La percepisco più "contenta" di passare del tempo assieme. Magari non vuol dire niente ed è solo un momento, un periodo così. Sono abbastanza determinato a parlarle qualora il "fuoco" tra loro dovesse riaccendersi. Preparato al peggio.

Grazie davvero a quanti si sono interessati prima e durante la mia assenza e che mi hanno dato consigli qui sul forum o mi hanno scritto privatamente. Passerò sporadicamente nei prossimi giorni per poi, probabilmente, sparire di nuovo per un po' :smile:.

A.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga sparizione, che non intende assolutamente essere definitiva.
> 
> Semplicemente, parlare con voi della mia situazione da un lato mi aiutava, dall'altro mi impegnava troppo la testa e questo stava incidendo troppo sul lavoro e non posso permettermelo. Non voi, non il forum, ma comunque parlarne qui mi faceva pensare troppo. Mi distraeva, ecco.
> 
> ...


Ciao :smile:


----------



## giorgiocan (26 Giugno 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Scusate la lunga sparizione, che non intende assolutamente essere definitiva.


Stavo proprio per messaggiarti in pvt per vedere se eri ancora vivo...

A rileggerti presto, allora.


----------

